# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Hyvinkään polut !

## MAKE62

Joko Hyvinkäältä alkaa löytyyn ajokuntoisia polkuja ?

----------


## dirtboy

Käy kattomassa   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MAKE62

Tämmöst kommentia osasin suunilleen odottaakkin.

----------


## dirtboy

Hyvä hyvä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Ei mutta eikö toi oo aika tyhmä kysymys, jos aattelee... On siellä varmaan jotain polkuja kuivina.Käyt vilkasemassa.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Aika huonosti taitaa ajokelpoista polkua löytyä.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Huomio, huomio !!!

Maastoyhteislenkit alkavat huomenna keskiviikkona kello 18.00 Torikadun tenniskeskuksen parkkipaikalta.
Lenkit ajetaan rauhallisella vauhdilla, seurasta ja maisemista nautiskellen.

Nyt kaikki mukaan hopi, hopi.

----------


## MAKE62

Hyvää Polkua ! Paikallisen laskettelu keskuksen lähimetsikössä on hyväkuntoista kuivaa polkua,alue on hivenen suppea polut on kivoja,itse viihdyin siellä äsken yli puoltoist tuntia ja kivaa oli.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Originally posted by Mika Nieminen:
> * Huomio, huomio !!!
> 
> Maastoyhteislenkit alkavat huomenna keskiviikkona kello 18.00 Torikadun tenniskeskuksen parkkipaikalta.
> Lenkit ajetaan rauhallisella vauhdilla, seurasta ja maisemista nautiskellen.
> 
> Nyt kaikki mukaan hopi, hopi.*



Eli, tänään kello 18.00 Torikadulle.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Hitto, kun ei tänään päässyt yhteislenkille. Oliko sinne lumikuuroihin uskaltautunut paljonkin porukkaa ?

----------


## Halonen

Minä ja kuusi junioria oli ajamassa. Metsäpolut oli hyvässä kunnossa. Ajettiin 2,5h. Tuli yksi uusi poika ajamaan ja ajaa todella hyvin, Niki. Nyt on remmissä on 8 junnua.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Hyvä että uusia junnuja löytyy.

Hyvä oli myöskin Aamupostin juttu fillarinappulakoulun alkamisesta.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Tänään on taas keskiviikko ja yhteislenkin aika. Siis Torikadun tenniskeskuksen parkkipaikalle  kello 18.00.

----------


## ImacInnes

Moro!

Sopiikos sinne vähän vanhemmankin "juniorin" tulla mukaan?
Laittakaapas vähän tarkempaa koordinaattia kun toi " Torikadun tenniskeskuksen parkkipaikka" ei kerro meikäläiselle mitään eikä karta haullakaan löytynyt??
Olis aika hyvä päivä ja aika ja näkis uutta polkua!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetoketju

Torikadun tenniskeskuksen osoite on torikatu 24, eli Anttilalta alas ja heti siinä fudiskenttien vieressä. Tervetuloa lenkeille. Vauhti on rauhallista ja mukana on sekä nuoria että varttuneempiakin junioreita.

----------


## ImacInnes

*No voi rähmä!*

Ollan pojan kanssa käyty pelaamassa sunnuntaisin sählyä ja nyt ne meni siirtämään sen vuoron *keskiviikolle klo 17-18!* Siitä ei enään kerkee teidä kanssa poluille, no jos ei päästä sählyyn niin tuun heti sinne.
Sählyä on enään Toukokuu!
*Voi harmi!*

*Heti tuun katsastaa teidän polut kun pääsen!* *Hyviä ajokelejä sinne!* 
*Vaikka eihän se sadekkaan mitään haittaa!*

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Kyllä täällä ajetaan lumen tuloon asti.

Ja vanhimmat  "juniorit" yhteislenkeillä on olleet reilusti yli viisikymppisiä.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Taidan jättää väliin tämän päivän yhteislenkin, ettei flunssa pahene.

----------


## MAKE62

Miten se polku kulkee lentokentältä linkkitornille?? Itse en ole sinne löytänyt muutamista yrityksistä huolimatta.

----------


## Halonen

Tule MAKE yhteislenkille keskiviikkona, niin ajetaan junnujen kanssa rauhallinen lenkki lentokentältä linkkitornille. Sinneppä viepi monia reittejä...

Torikatu ke klo.18.00...

----------


## MAKE62

Keskiviiko ilta tälläviikolla on varattu tyttärelle,mutta ensi viikolla näillä näkymin passaa oikein hyvin se keskiviikko.

----------


## MAKE62

Lähetkö Jompe mettään sunnuntai illansuussa?

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Lähetkö Jompe mettään sunnuntai illansuussa?



Mahtaisiko löytyä laajempaakin kiinnostusta leppoisaan polkuajeluun? 

Mä tietäisin useitakin "setävauhtisesta" maastopyöräilystä kiinnostuneita, mutta miten saataisiin kaikki samanhenkiset samaan aikaan liikkeelle?

----------


## Jompe

> Lähetkö Jompe mettään sunnuntai illansuussa?



 Kyllähän sitä voisi vaikka lähteäkin.

----------


## Jompe

> Mahtaisiko löytyä laajempaakin kiinnostusta leppoisaan polkuajeluun? 
> 
> Mä tietäisin useitakin "setävauhtisesta" maastopyöräilystä kiinnostuneita, mutta miten saataisiin kaikki samanhenkiset samaan aikaan liikkeelle?



 Just nimenomaan tommoinen ''setävauhtinen'' maastopyöräily sopisikin paremmin, ettei tarvitsisi ajaa ihan verenmaku suussa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MAKE62

> Mahtaisiko löytyä laajempaakin kiinnostusta leppoisaan polkuajeluun? 
> 
> Mä tietäisin useitakin "setävauhtisesta" maastopyöräilystä kiinnostuneita, mutta miten saataisiin kaikki samanhenkiset samaan aikaan liikkeelle?



Tää olis Mika ja Jompe taas ihan kehitelemisen arvoinen idea, "Setävauhtinen" olipa osuva nimi.

----------


## MAKE62

Mulle sopis lähtöajaks klo.16.00 parhaiten,täält Hyvinkäältä,esim REKAN portilta sahanmäestä,viimevuotisen K-Rauta ajon maalipaikka !

----------


## MAKE62

Jos näille setävauhtisille lenkeille on kiinostusta,niin osalistukaa keskusteluun täällä, niin sovitaan jotain.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Jos näille setävauhtisille lenkeille on kiinostusta,niin osalistukaa keskusteluun täällä, niin sovitaan jotain.



Olisiko joku tietty viikonpäivä ja kellonaika erityisen sopiva vakiolenkille?

----------


## MAKE62

Sitähän vois lenkkiseuraa huudella täältä tapaus kohtaisesti,jos laajempaa kiinostusta ilmenee vois kattoo jonkun vakkari päivän.(sunnuntai olis hyvä)

----------


## MAKE62

Mahtaisko tänä keväänä herätä mielenkiintoa,tolasiin setävauhtisiin maastolenkkeihin? ajeltais "ihan oikeasti"hiljaksiin ja helpohkoja reittejä.

----------


## p-olkisin

Kävin tutustumassa Hyvinkään polkuihin tänään. Hyvää polkuahan sieltä löytyi paljonkin, mutta varmaan jäi paljon löytymättäkin? Reitti linkki löytyy Rajamäki topicista.





> Moikka vaan, parhaat polut ovat latujen vallassa...



Väärin, ladut menee ulkoilureiteillä, ei niiden alla polkuja ole  :Vink: 





> ...eiköhän kaverit kohta ilmesty rupattelemaan tänne...



Jep...

----------


## JaSa

> Kävin tutustumassa Hyvinkään polkuihin tänään. Hyvää polkuahan sieltä löytyi paljonkin, mutta varmaan jäi paljon löytymättäkin? Reitti linkki löytyy Rajamäki topicista.
> 
> 
> Väärin, ladut menee ulkoilureiteillä, ei niiden alla polkuja ole 
> 
> 
> Jep...



Olin myös eilen kiertelemässä - no nyt selvisi kenen renkaan jälkiä näkyi siellä-täällä Sveitsissä ja Puolimatkassa. Aika kattavasti olet ajellutkin Hkään polkuja. Vielä löytyy sieltä täällä vielä ajettavaa sinullekin ... Sveitsin suo, K-raudan enskapätkä, Tyni ...




> ... Hyvinkäällä parhaat polut oli tanssikallion ja torikadun liikuntakeskuksen takana...



Ai kuin niin parhaat  :Sekaisin:

----------


## p-olkisin

Sveitsin suo: Tarkoitatko kartoissa näkyvää Härkävehmaan suota? Tuolla en ole ikinä ajanut kai.
K-rauta enska: Tuo oli mielessä mutta en oikein muista ko pätkää kun olen sen kerran ajanut toissa kesänä.
Tyni: ?? Missäs tämä on?

No parhaat koska oli sopivan levyistä kovaa polkua mutkia ojia ja mäkiä eli vaihtelevaa ja tekemistä riitti. Ja jäi sellainen tunne että jäi hyviä pätkiä vielä ajamatta?

Sveisissä oli kanssa hyvä ja hieno pätkä hyppyrimäkien vastakkaisella puolella olevalla harjulla. Siinä tuli otettua sen verran vauhtia että rupe pelottamaan ja piti läheteä muualle.  

Toisaalta Hyvinkään paras pätkä on enska pätkä joen rannassa, joka päättyy maaseutuoppilaitokselle. Tosin nyt siellä on muutama puu kallistunu eteen.

----------


## JaSa

> Sveitsin suo: Tarkoitatko kartoissa näkyvää Härkävehmaan suota? Tuolla en ole ikinä ajanut kai.



Jep sielläpä niitä rännejä




> K-rauta enska: Tuo oli mielessä mutta en oikein muista ko pätkää kun olen sen kerran ajanut toissa kesänä..



Josko ens viikonloppuna aikaa ja setävauhti riittää, niin voitais ajaa läpi...




> Tyni: ?? Missäs tämä on?



Hausjärvenkadun itäpuolella (Itäpuolella kaupunkia). Enpä ehtinyt itsekkään käydä eilen katsomassa, josko kunnossa ...Männä vuosina ollut ajettavissa

----------


## p-olkisin

jos ei mitään ihmeellistä tule niin lauantaina voisi hyvinkin sopia, jos vaikka tulis autolla hyvinkäälle. ihmetellään lähempänä viikonloppua tarkemmin.

----------


## JaSa

> jos ei mitään ihmeellistä tule niin lauantaina voisi hyvinkin sopia, jos vaikka tulis autolla hyvinkäälle. ihmetellään lähempänä viikonloppua tarkemmin.



Jep - sama vika - lauantai parempi. Katotaan kuin natsaa...

----------


## LJS

Tarkoitus olis tällä viikolla käydä ajelemassa hyvinkään polkuja, vaikka sitten lauantaina jos aikataulut natsaa. Riippu tietty hieman kelistäkin, misssään -20 pakkasessa en kyllä nokkaani ulos laita...

----------


## Srami

lauantai vois mullekin sopia.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Tarkoitus olis tällä viikolla käydä ajelemassa hyvinkään polkuja, vaikka sitten lauantaina jos aikataulut natsaa. Riippu tietty hieman kelistäkin, misssään -20 pakkasessa en kyllä nokkaani ulos laita...



Tuohan tarkoittaa sitten sitä että olet ollut 90% talvesta sisällä  :Vink: 
No Foreca lupailee lauantaille vain -3 astetta. Kunhan ei satais enää lunta.

----------


## izmo

Ensi lauantaiksi on päätetty ajaa Tampereen talvipoluilla klo 11 alkaen Kaupista... vaihtoehto? :Cool:

----------


## p-olkisin

No nii eli nyt sitä ohjelmaa alkoi ilmaantumaan lauantaille:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=41369

Eli ois polkuajelua Tamperellakin, kiinnostaako muita?

edit: ismo ehtikin jo tänne huutelee....

----------


## Srami

Kiinnostaa, oli viimeksi hieno keikka.

----------


## LJS

Jep, kiinnostais kyllä myös, mut vielä ei tiedä pystyykö lähtemään tampereelle asti.

----------


## JaSa

> ... Eli ois polkuajelua Tamperellakin, kiinnostaako muita? ...



Kiinnostaa, mutta ei taida ehtiä  :Irvistys: 
Tarkoitus kuitenkin pyörä'htää Hyvinkään poluilla ahkeraan - loma alkaa  :Hymy:  -jospa jo tänään valolenkille ... ja viikonloppunakin/anyone?

----------


## p-olkisin

Miten ois huomenna torstaina esim 16:15 lähtö jostain hyvinkäältä? Ehtis sellaiset 1,5-2h ajaa ilman lamppua?

----------


## JaSa

> Miten ois huomenna torstaina esim 16:15 lähtö jostain hyvinkäältä? Ehtis sellaiset 1,5-2h ajaa ilman lamppua?



Jo vain passaa. Ajatuksia reitistä / ehdotuksia lähtöpaikasta?

----------


## LJS

> Miten ois huomenna torstaina esim 16:15 lähtö jostain hyvinkäältä? Ehtis sellaiset 1,5-2h ajaa ilman lamppua?



Mulle passaa myös. Lähtöpaikka, torikatu? :Sekaisin:

----------


## JaSa

> Mulle passaa myös. Lähtöpaikka, torikatu?



Olis pari ehdotusta:
1. Parkkis ennen Uimalaa (koulun takana)
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381593&lang=fi

tai
Rantasipin parkkis
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381477&lang=fi

Molemmista pääsis vetämään Sveitsin rännit, jonka jälkeen Puolimatkaan ja jos aika riittää, niin vaikka K-raudan enskapätkä

Kumpi vai ehottomasti sinne Torikadulle?

----------


## LJS

Autolla tulossa niin molemmat käy kyllä mulle, jos valita pitää niin otetaan vaikka sitten toi eka vaihtoehto.

----------


## p-olkisin

Joo eka käy, pitää vaa kattoo missä se on....

edit: joo tuttu paikka siellä nähää. mulla eitaida olla kenenkää numeroita ku nokia halus äkisti huoltoon....
jos et halua mennä omal autol ni paa viestiä ja pääset kyydis.

----------


## p-olkisin

Kiitos JaSalle opastuksesta! Hyvää polkua löytyi!
Kiitos myös Laselle ketjulinkistä, ois muuten voinnu matka katketa heti alkuunsa. Ei toi ketjujen liittäminen tossa pakkasessa ole kauheen mukavaa.

Reitti: http://connect.garmin.com/player/69921560

----------


## JaSa

> Kiitos JaSalle opastuksesta! Hyvää polkua löytyi!
> Kiitos myös Laselle ketjulinkistä, ois muuten voinnu matka katketa heti alkuunsa. Ei toi ketjujen liittäminen tossa pakkasessa ole kauheen mukavaa.
> 
> Reitti: http://connect.garmin.com/player/69921560



Ollos hyvä vaan. Josko herroille kelpaa, niin jatketaan seuraavalla kerralla siitä,  mihin tämänpäiväiset rännit päättyivät eli Torikadulle (pallokentän takainen alue) -> Tyni  -> lentokenttä -> hmm ... mihins sieltä .... No ihmetellään sitä myöhemmin.

----------


## p-olkisin

Hyvältä kuullostaa. Oli pakko katsella vähään Hyvinkään karttaa. 

Kulomäen kupeessa meni polkuja, ko alue näkyy olavan nimeltään Vaivero.
Taisivat loppua Kapulantielle/Isännäntielle. Normaalisti jatkan siitä lentokentällä ulkoilureittiä/latpohjaa.

Onko Sahanmäessä polkuja Pohjoisen kehätien ja Niinistönkadun välissä?
Jos lentokentän ja Vaiveron alueen välin pääsis edes osittain polulla niin ei tulis pitkää tiesiirtymää?

Jos ei ole mitään niin sitten voisi yrittää suorempaan lentokentältä Sveitsin suuntaan eli enempi Paavolan läpi?

Sitten kun eiliselle reitille saisi jotenkin lisättyä vielä joenranta enduro pätkän maaseutuoppilaitokselle? Maaseutuoppilaitokselta pitäisi varmaan ajaa mäki ylös pyörätietä, jonka jälkeen varmaan Ylikyläntieltä pääsee takaisin poluille ja niitä pitkin sairaalalle. 

Eiköhän kohta ole sellainen Hyvinkään kierros että saa Twentyninerkin pistää sukset naulaan  :Vink:

----------


## LJS

Kitoos myös täältä, JaSalle reitistä ja Simolle kyydeistä. Hyvä lenkki, tuli tehtyä varmaan kymmenkunta OTB:tä ja tilanteita riitti loppuun asti :Vink: .

----------


## izmo

> Hyvältä kuullostaa. Oli pakko katsella vähään Hyvinkään karttaa. 
> 
> Kulomäen kupeessa meni polkuja, ko alue näkyy olavan nimeltään Vaivero.
> Taisivat loppua Kapulantielle/Isännäntielle. Normaalisti jatkan siitä lentokentällä ulkoilureittiä/latpohjaa.
> 
> Onko Sahanmäessä polkuja Pohjoisen kehätien ja Niinistönkadun välissä?
> Jos lentokentän ja Vaiveron alueen välin pääsis edes osittain polulla niin ei tulis pitkää tiesiirtymää?
> 
> Jos ei ole mitään niin sitten voisi yrittää suorempaan lentokentältä Sveitsin suuntaan eli enempi Paavolan läpi?
> ...




Tehkää Hyvinkäälle semmonen 60km talvireitti niin Tampereelta tullaan arvosteleen se :Sarkastinen:  mutta ei ensi viikonloppuna kun on pakkohiihtoo :Nolous:

----------


## lansive

Olisko sunnuntaina aamulla mitään mahdollisuuksia polkuiluun? Nuorimmaisen päiväkotituliaiset (=vatsatauti) on nyt kärsitty, ja viikonloppuna voisi lähteä varovasti vuoden ekalle oikealle lenkille. Lauantai ei käy, kun pitää käydä Janakkalassa katsomassa painia.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Tehkää Hyvinkäälle semmonen 60km talvireitti niin Tampereelta tullaan arvosteleen se mutta ei ensi viikonloppuna kun on pakkohiihtoo



60km....voi joutuu lisämään vähän tiesiirtymiä että tohon päästään mutta katotaa nyt mitä JaSa keksii  :Vink:

----------


## JaSa

> Onko Sahanmäessä polkuja Pohjoisen kehätien ja Niinistönkadun välissä?
> Jos lentokentän ja Vaiveron alueen välin pääsis edes osittain polulla niin ei tulis pitkää tiesiirtymää?



Pohjoisen kehätien ja Niinistönkadun välissä polut on vähissä - muutama voi löytyä. Täytyy tsekata.




> Sitten kun eiliselle reitille saisi jotenkin lisättyä vielä joenranta enduro pätkän maaseutuoppilaitokselle? Maaseutuoppilaitokselta pitäisi varmaan ajaa mäki ylös pyörätietä, jonka jälkeen varmaan Ylikyläntieltä pääsee takaisin poluille ja niitä pitkin sairaalalle.



Kyllä se Vantaan rannan enduropätkä on helposti lisättävissä, ilman että tarvii mennä pyöräteille. Ei vaan ehditty eilen, kun piti mennä sinne "K-raudan" pätkälle.

----------


## JaSa

> Olisko sunnuntaina aamulla mitään mahdollisuuksia polkuiluun? Nuorimmaisen päiväkotituliaiset (=vatsatauti) on nyt kärsitty, ja viikonloppuna voisi lähteä varovasti vuoden ekalle oikealle lenkille. Lauantai ei käy, kun pitää käydä Janakkalassa katsomassa painia.



Palataan asiaan - täytyy selvitellä onko muita menoja ... Hallitus ... you know.. :Vink:

----------


## JaSa

> Olisko sunnuntaina aamulla mitään mahdollisuuksia polkuiluun? Nuorimmaisen päiväkotituliaiset (=vatsatauti) on nyt kärsitty, ja viikonloppuna voisi lähteä varovasti vuoden ekalle oikealle lenkille. Lauantai ei käy, kun pitää käydä Janakkalassa katsomassa painia.







> Palataan asiaan - täytyy selvitellä onko muita menoja ... Hallitus ... you know..



Sunnuntaiaamu OK, jollei sateet pilaa rännejä. Milloin ehtisit? 
Muitakin mahtuu mukaan ...
Olisko Parkkis ennen Uimalaa (koulun takana) lähtöpaikkana OK:  http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381593&lang=fi

----------


## JaSa

> 60km....  katotaa nyt mitä JaSa keksii



 :No huh!:  vaan 60km... hmm ...

----------


## lansive

> Sunnuntaiaamu OK, jollei sateet pilaa rännejä. Milloin ehtisit? 
> Muitakin mahtuu mukaan ...
> Olisko Parkkis ennen Uimalaa (koulun takana) lähtöpaikkana OK:  http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381593&lang=fi



Ei missään nimessä aikaisin. Mä en saa viikolla nukkua, ja siirtymä pitää hoitaa lihasvoimalla, eikä ole mitään havaintoa jaksaako sinne ajaa tunnissa vai ei. Onhan tuo ihan sopiva lenkki kauden avaukseksi, kun siirtymiäkin tulee likelle neljäkymppiä. :Leveä hymy: 

Ja mitään ajokoiravauhtia ei sitten mennä! Tai vedetään reitti sovinnolla Rauhannummen kautta, niin mä jään siellä kyydistä. :Nolous:

----------


## JaSa

> Ei missään nimessä aikaisin. Mä en saa viikolla nukkua, ja siirtymä pitää hoitaa lihasvoimalla, eikä ole mitään havaintoa jaksaako sinne ajaa tunnissa vai ei. Onhan tuo ihan sopiva lenkki kauden avaukseksi, kun siirtymiäkin tulee likelle neljäkymppiä.
> 
> Ja mitään ajokoiravauhtia ei sitten mennä! Tai vedetään reitti sovinnolla Rauhannummen kautta, niin mä jään siellä kyydistä.



Minäkö ajokoiravauhtia :No huh!:  Heitä arvio, koska ehtisit maaseutuopistolle, niin nähdään siellä. Onks sulla mun puhelinnumero?

----------


## lansive

> Minäkö ajokoiravauhtia Heitä arvio, koska ehtisit maaseutuopistolle, niin nähdään siellä. Onks sulla mun puhelinnumero?



Olisiko maaseutuopistolla (päärakennuksen luona?) klo 10 sopiva. Ainakin kaksi mulla niitä taitaa olla. Olisko toinen joku työnumero? Laita YV:llä, kun kuitenkin on joku väärä mihin yritän.

----------


## JaSa

> Olisiko maaseutuopistolla (päärakennuksen luona?) klo 10 sopiva. Ainakin kaksi mulla niitä taitaa olla. Olisko toinen joku työnumero? Laita YV:llä, kun kuitenkin on joku väärä mihin yritän.



Etkös sä joudu lähtemään jo aamuyöllä, jos sä meinaat olla joskus kympiltä hkäällä :Sarkastinen:  No kyllä se  kymppi mulle on ok. YV'tä tulee ...

----------


## lansive

> Etkös sä joudu lähtemään jo aamuyöllä, jos sä meinaat olla joskus kympiltä hkäällä No kyllä se  kymppi mulle on ok. YV'tä tulee ...



Ysiltä kun pääsee liikkeelle, niin pitäisi olla kohteessa ajoissa. Kyllä mä nopeamminkin ehkä pääsisin, mutta ei sitä viitsi tappaa itseään heti alkumatkaan. Mä ajattelin silleen myöhään, että kun joskus täällä paikalliset lähtee seiskan nurkilla lenkille niin eihän semmoiseen meikäläinen pysty.

Täytyy tänään varmaan vähän katsoa onko pyörä ajokunnossa ja rasvata edes ketjut. Ja jos vähän verryttelisi, että ei ihan ole umpijäykkä pyörän päällä.

----------


## JaSa

Niin joo --- kohtaaminen päärakennuksella on OK
edit: Ja tosiaan, aja rauhallisesti

----------


## twentyniner

Leppoisaa keliä teille luvassa, mulla klo 09 työvuoro kutsuu...ja pidän pääni, pyörällä sillä mielellä,vasta kuin lumet lähtee,huomennakin ajattelin klo 06.30 lähteä suksimaan kohti työmaata  :Hymy: 

Kesällä lähdetään tuota 7-veljeksen reittiä pitkin,minulle aivan uusi reitti,olen kyllä joitain pätkiä siitä ajanut. Fillari-lehteä tässä hiukan selailin,siitä inspiraatio tuohon.

Hyviä ajoja ja pysykää pystyssä,apua (112) ei sitten huomenna soitella  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

> Leppoisaa keliä teille luvassa, mulla klo 09 työvuoro kutsuu...



Jep, lepoisapa keli hyvinkin - mutta, mutta ... on tullut tahkottua tässä pakkasten aikana, ettei osaa oikein pukeutua sopivasti näille lähes plus keleille - pakkaset takaisin! :Nolous:  




> ja pidän pääni, pyörällä sillä mielellä,vasta kuin lumet lähtee,huomennakin ajattelin klo 06.30 lähteä suksimaan kohti työmaata



Tinkaa ny keväällä vähän. Suksethan siinä muuten pilaantuu :Sarkastinen: 




> Kesällä lähdetään tuota 7-veljeksen reittiä pitkin,minulle aivan uusi reitti,olen kyllä joitain pätkiä siitä ajanut. Fillari-lehteä tässä hiukan selailin,siitä inspiraatio tuohon.



Jep, 7-v keikka ajetaan. Hkää - Rajamäki on tullutkin ajettua usein. Ainakin tämä on osuus on tosi hyvä - mun mielestä - etenkin  Usmi ja ne pitkospuut Petkelsuolla.




> Hyviä ajoja ja pysykää pystyssä,apua (112) ei sitten huomenna soitella



Ei ajoa ilman OTB:tä :Nolous:  - mut onneksi pehmee hanki kuitenkin pelastaa ... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lansive

Kiitoksia vaan kierroksesta. Kyllä oli tukkoista menoa: ei ollut voimaa  ja rännissä ei meinannut pysyä. Kotipihassa kilometrejä hikiset 39,9 ja  aikaakin paloi 3.42. Pohjalta on hyvä ponnistaa. Täytyy varmaan  harjoitella salaa ennenkuin uskaltautuu uudelleen talvipoluille. Jos  vaikka pimeällä menisi koluamaan Pinninnummelle.

Muustakin asiasta kuin tehottomuudesta huomasi pitkän ajotauon. Nyt ei  nimittäin paljon haitarissa nahkaa ole, kun se jäi kaikki ajohousujen  sisäpuolelle. :No huh!:  Jos joskus muistaisi laittaa vaikka rasvaa etukäteenkin. :Nolous:

----------


## JaSa

> Kiitoksia vaan kierroksesta. Kyllä oli tukkoista menoa: ei ollut voimaa  ja rännissä ei meinannut pysyä. Kotipihassa kilometrejä hikiset 39,9 ja  aikaakin paloi 3.42. Pohjalta on hyvä ponnistaa. Täytyy varmaan  harjoitella salaa ennenkuin uskaltautuu uudelleen talvipoluille. Jos  vaikka pimeällä menisi koluamaan Pinninnummelle.
> 
> Muustakin asiasta kuin tehottomuudesta huomasi pitkän ajotauon. Nyt ei  nimittäin paljon haitarissa nahkaa ole, kun se jäi kaikki ajohousujen  sisäpuolelle. Jos joskus muistaisi laittaa vaikka rasvaa etukäteenkin.



Mahtava suoritus kuitennii ja noilla pohjilla, ja häpeällisen hyvinhän se meni - ei edes OTBtä  :Vink:

----------


## JaSa

> ... Onko Sahanmäessä polkuja Pohjoisen kehätien ja Niinistönkadun välissä?
> Jos lentokentän ja Vaiveron alueen välin pääsis edes osittain polulla niin ei tulis pitkää tiesiirtymää? ...



Tuli tänään käytyä katsomassa tota Niinistön alueen tuttu polkua ja kyllähän sieltä ränni löytyi, joka alkaa tosta ("POLKUVA"):
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...382135&lang=fi
Siitä se jatkuu suoraan eteenpäin. Sähkölinjan kohdalta kääntyy polku myös Niinistönkadulle. Huonossa kunnossa nuo rännit oli eli tunkattavaa ja ajettavaa. Muuta ränniä tuolta ei löydy, koska on teollisuusaluetta ja aitaa/rakennusta joka puolella.

----------


## p-olkisin

Pitäiskö tutustua Hyvinkään polkuihin keskiviikkona? Jos ottais lampun mukaan näkis pidempään...

----------


## JaSa

> Pitäiskö tutustua Hyvinkään polkuihin keskiviikkona? Jos ottais lampun mukaan näkis pidempään...



Kyllä! Mittamiehiä tarvitaan - eilenkin kauden parhaat ooteebeet ... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p-olkisin

Eli oisko sama aika ja paikka kuin viimeks?

KE 16:15 ja parkkis ennen uimalaa?

yrityetään vähemmillä varustevaurioilla, viimeksi meni ketjut ja takajarru!

----------


## JaSa

> Eli oisko sama aika ja paikka kuin viimeks?
> 
> KE 16:15 ja parkkis ennen uimalaa?
> 
> yrityetään vähemmillä varustevaurioilla, viimeksi meni ketjut ja takajarru!



KE 16:15 OK. 
Mietteissä toinen lähtöpaikka, eli josko jatkettaisiin about sieltä, mihin ajo viimeeksi päätty. Ilmoittelen huomenna ellei tuu noottia ...
lähtö ehdottamasti Uimalan parkkikselta  :Sekaisin:  (Sekin on OK)

----------


## p-olkisin

Ei lähtöpaikalla ole väliä. Ilmoitat vaan ajoissa.

----------


## JaSa

Keskiviíkon lenkin lähtö Torikadun liikuntakeskuksen parkkipaikalta klo 16.15.

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Keskiviíkon lenkin lähtö Torikadun liikuntakeskuksen parkkipaikalta klo 16.15.



Menettekö te lujaa? Juuri ja juuri ehtisin töistä ajaa kotiin, vaihtaa pyörän ja tulla torikadulle. Minun talvimaastopyörä on kuitenkin "vain" täysjäykkä sinkula, jolla ei nopeita siirtymiä pysytä perässä.

----------


## LJS

> Keskiviíkon lenkin lähtö Torikadun liikuntakeskuksen parkkipaikalta klo 16.15.



Tavoitteena päästä mukaan, sorvin äärestä suoraan paikanpäälle.  :Cool:

----------


## p-olkisin

Avg moving speed oli viimeks 13,6 eli ei ihan hirveesti. Mukaan vaan.

----------


## JaSa

> Menettekö te lujaa? ...



Kun minä olen mukana niin ei  :Sarkastinen:  - tule mukaan. 
PS. Valoille voi olla käyttöä.

----------


## p-olkisin

piru kun on kaunis keli, ei meinaa malttaa odottaa... teemu tulee kans ja henu ehkä joten meitähän alkaa olemaan ihan hyvän kokoinen porukka vielä jos hyvinkää heräisi talviunilta?

----------


## JaSa

> piru kun on kaunis keli, ei meinaa malttaa odottaa...



Shhhh hiljempää - muuten joutuu lähtee harjoittelemaan salaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TaitettaVille

Ei mennyt ihan kuin Strömsössä vai miten se oli. Pitää ilmeisesti vielä harjoitella, kun ei vanhasta muistista onnistunut. Palataan asiaan paljaan maan aikaan. Loppukaneetiksi haluan lainata suomalaista urheilija-filosofia S. Jauhojärveä

"Leuka kiinni rintaan ja kohti uusia pettymyksiä". :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JaSa

> ...  Pitää ilmeisesti vielä harjoitella, kun ei vanhasta muistista onnistunut...



Samma här. Mut kyllä noi polut oli sellaista soosia tän päiväisten plusasteitten takia, että tuli sitten tunkattua uusi maailman ennätys  :Vihainen:  No, jos ei  nyt ihan maailman ennätys, niin Hyvinkään sitten. Paska reissu, mut tulihan tehtyä - ei ku huomenna uuestaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Ei kai se ny niin huono reissu ollut? Jos tuolla tuli jotain tunkkaus ennätyksiä niin kannattaa lähteä joskus kokeilemaan työntämistä rajamäelle. Enkat tais tulla viime talvena kun kierrettiin Sääksi pyörillä  :Vink:  Reitin yhdellä hiennoimmista pätkistä meni koiran ulkoiluttaja ohi  :No huh!:

----------


## JaSa

> Ei kai se ny niin huono reissu ollut? .



No ei :Nolous:  Olikos se parkkikselta lähtenyt polku "soossi-kunnossa" / vieläkös kävitte muualla?

----------


## LJS

Ei ollut huono reissu ollenkaan, vaikka kuperkeikkoja ja tunkkausta tulikin harrastettua. Pieniä kolhuja näköjään tullut oikeaan koipeen, sääressä vekki polkimesta ja pohkeessa naarmut ilmeisesti sitten eturattaasta. Pitääkö tässä alkaa suojia kaivamaan...

----------


## p-olkisin

> No ei Olikos se parkkikselta lähtenyt polku "soossi-kunnossa" / vieläkös kävitte muualla?



Kai se vähä pehmeä oli. Kiipesin radalle siitä mistä viimeksikin mentiin, mutta muita ei enää kiinnostanut niin ajettiin sitten tietä pitkin autolle.

----------


## JaSa

Vähän huonoja kelejä ennustustuksissa, mutta jos kelit OK, niin viikonloppuna seuraavan kerran. Ilmoittelen / josko joku erehtyis mukaan.

----------


## JaSa

> ... vaikka kuperkeikkoja ...tulikin harrastettua ...



 Se yks niistä oli aika lähellä, mut niitähän ei lasketa - muistitko ennen autoon menoa tarkistaa selkäpuolen, ettei ollut mitään ruskeaa ja haisevaa  :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

Tollanen 60km Rajamäeltä tuli kierreltyä tänään. Ihan hyvin polut kantoi ja osa oli suht jäisiäkin. K-Rauta enska pätkä oli hyvä. Martissa oli polut hiukan kadoksissa ja meni asuntoalueella pyöriskelyksi. Oli siellä muitakin pyörän jälkiä?


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...=UTF8&t=h&z=11

----------


## JaSa

> Tollanen 60km Rajamäeltä tuli kierreltyä tänään. Ihan hyvin polut kantoi ja osa oli suht jäisiäkin. K-Rauta enska pätkä oli hyvä. Martissa oli polut hiukan kadoksissa ja meni asuntoalueella pyöriskelyksi. Oli siellä muitakin pyörän jälkiä?
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...=UTF8&t=h&z=11



Et sitten ajanut sitä ns. "Tynin lenkkiä" - upotti vissiin liiaksi viimeeksi? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

Tampereen talvitourilla kyselin vähän Hyvinkään poluista ja ensi viikonloppuna jos löytyy opas niin Tampereelta vois tulla kolme katsoon? Hyvinkäältä lähtö voi olla klo 10 ja jos ei lenkistä tuu kuuden tunnin mittaista niin vois äkkiä ehtii katsoon messua Stadissa... päivä vois olla lauantai tai sunnuntai?

----------


## p-olkisin

Kuudeksi tunniksi en taida lähteä pyörimään eikä kyllä löydy polkuakaan niin paljon. Ajettavien polkujen määrä on myös aika paljon säästä kiinni. Jos ei ole kunnon yö pakkasia niin pemenevät aika nopeasti, jonka jälkeen ei ole enää kiva ajaa.

Katsotaan lähempänä. Kelin ja kunnon mukaan 3-4h vois ajella ja tod.näk. lauantaina.
Tuosta edellisestä linkistä voi hahmotella polkujen ja siirtymien määrää. Tosin tuo Rajamäen lenkki jää pois ja lyhentää kilometrit kuudesta kympistä varmaan johonkin neljään kymppiin. Aikaa meni 4h eli pitää kehitellä lisää ajettavaa Hyvinkäälle. Ainakin Sveitsissä ja Puolimatkassa on enemmänkin polkua kun vaan sais ne järkevästi ketjutettua...

----------


## p-olkisin

> Et sitten ajanut sitä ns. "Tynin lenkkiä" - upotti vissiin liiaksi viimeeksi?



Ois se saattanu olla kovempi mutta ei ollut rajattomasti aikaa niin jätin suosiolla väliin. Toinen syy oli kova tuuli jonka takia en viittiny lähteä aukealle.

----------


## izmo

> Kuudeksi tunniksi en taida lähteä pyörimään eikä kyllä löydy polkuakaan niin paljon. Ajettavien polkujen määrä on myös aika paljon säästä kiinni. Jos ei ole kunnon yö pakkasia niin pemenevät aika nopeasti, jonka jälkeen ei ole enää kiva ajaa.
> 
> Katsotaan lähempänä. Kelin ja kunnon mukaan 3-4h vois ajella ja tod.näk. lauantaina.
> Tuosta edellisestä linkistä voi hahmotella polkujen ja siirtymien määrää. Tosin tuo Rajamäen lenkki jää pois ja lyhentää kilometrit kuudesta kympistä varmaan johonkin neljään kymppiin. Aikaa meni 4h eli pitää kehitellä lisää ajettavaa Hyvinkäälle. Ainakin Sveitsissä ja Puolimatkassa on enemmänkin polkua kun vaan sais ne järkevästi ketjutettua...



Kirjotin ehkä epäselvästi vähän :Sarkastinen:  semmonen kolme tuntii vaan ja sitten messuaan...

----------


## Olmi

Vois ehkäpä itsekin lähteä ajamaan Hyvinkään polut lauantaina.. Saa nähdä, suosiiko sää, ja tuleeko suunnattua kohti etelää.

Simon bongasin viime perjantaina Hyvinkään ABC:ltä klo 13 aikaan. Ravintotankkaus noutopöydän tapaan?

----------


## izmo

> Ennuste on lauantaiksi vielä kohtalainen   mutta voi tulla jotain vettä räntää torstai perjantai päivänä



http://ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/saa/Hyvink%C3%A4%C3%A4

----------


## p-olkisin

> Vois ehkäpä itsekin lähteä ajamaan Hyvinkään polut lauantaina.. Saa nähdä, suosiiko sää, ja tuleeko suunnattua kohti etelää.
> 
> Simon bongasin viime perjantaina Hyvinkään ABC:ltä klo 13 aikaan. Ravintotankkaus noutopöydän tapaan?



Kuulinkin huhua että olet muuttanut johonkin lähemmäksi? Myönnetään syömässä olin työkavereiden kanssa. 

Toivotaan ettei tuu lunta jottei mee polut.
Lähtö vois olla parkkikselta ennen uimalaa (Teerimäenkatu) lauantai kello 10 ja 3h: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381593&lang=fi

----------


## izmo

Roger that.

----------


## JaSa

> ... Ihan hyvin polut kantoi ja osa oli suht jäisiäkin. K-Rauta enska pätkä oli hyvä. Martissa oli polut hiukan kadoksissa ja meni asuntoalueella pyöriskelyksi.



Kävin tänään pyörä'htämässä, Martissakin. Eipä ihme, että Martin polut oli kadoksissa - talvipolkualueet on jo melkein tehty uuden asuntoalueen teiksi :Vihainen: 
Jep, jep  - K-rauta -enduropätkä oli tosiaan mahtavassa kunnossa,  kuten kaikki muutkin polut :Kieli pitkällä:  Löysin pätkään uuden lisälenkin. Samoin lentokentän maastossa kävin pyörimässä. Sieltäkin löyty lisälenkki. About tossa alku/loppu: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...384627&lang=fi

----------


## p-olkisin

Noh Martissa pahaa aavistamattomat asukkaat yllättyy kesällä kun JaSa ajaa etuovesta sisään ja takaovesta ulos takaisin polulle  :Vink:  
En osannut harmistua noista uusista teistä kun en tiennyt että siellä on mennyt polkuja....

Lisälenkin alkuun kentällä pääsee ilmeiseti tuota tietä pitkinkö? Saatan lähteä huomenn ajelee sinne. Riippuu monelta kotiudun työ reissulta.

----------


## JaSa

> Noh Martissa pahaa aavistamattomat asukkaat yllättyy kesällä kun JaSa ajaa etuovesta sisään ja takaovesta ulos takaisin polulle



Näin on tullut uhottua - etu- ja takaovi auki, tässä kulkee polku! :Cool: 




> En osannut harmistua noista uusista teistä kun en tiennyt että siellä on mennyt polkuja....



 Joo tosi hyvä polku, joka oli pari vuotta sitten enduropätkän loppuosa, jää talojen alle :Irvistys: 




> Lisälenkin alkuun kentällä pääsee ilmeiseti tuota tietä pitkinkö? Saatan lähteä huomenn ajelee sinne. Riippuu monelta kotiudun työ reissulta.



Olen aikeissa lähteä huomenna myös. Josko meikäläisen vauhti riittää, niin viestiä tälle palstalle tai YV, niin mennään ihmettelemään.

----------


## p-olkisin

Joo ilmoittelen, jos ei kuulu mitään niin sitten on työt mennyt pitkäks...

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Joo ilmoittelen, jos ei kuulu mitään niin sitten on työt mennyt pitkäks...



Nyt asiat tärkeysjärjestykseen!  :Vink:

----------


## p-olkisin

Ai säkin oot tulossa lauantaina? Sehän on hienoa!


http://tpks.ws/sCw6

----------


## p-olkisin

jasa laitoin privaa...

----------


## JaSa

> jasa laitoin privaa...



Vastasin txtarina ...

----------


## JaSa

> ... ja Puolimatkassa on enemmänkin polkua kun vaan sais ne järkevästi ketjutettua...



Kävin 1,5 tuntia pyörimässä Puolimatkassa ja hetken luulin, että nyt tuli  hyvä polkujen ketjutus ja ajoin kerran vielä ... prk eksyin poluissa :Nolous:  Oli se vaikeaa hahmottaa, kun ympäristö on pimeä ja polkuja on ristiin rastiin.

----------


## izmo

> Kävin 1,5 tuntia pyörimässä Puolimatkassa ja hetken luulin, että nyt tuli  hyvä polkujen ketjutus ja ajoin kerran vielä ... prk eksyin poluissa Oli se vaikeaa hahmottaa, kun ympäristö on pimeä ja polkuja on ristiin rastiin.



Uudestaan yöhön hakeen polut? kyllä ne on pakko löytää? :Vink: 



Onko nastoille mitään käyttöö vai onko polut höttöö? !!

----------


## p-olkisin

> Kävin 1,5 tuntia pyörimässä Puolimatkassa ja hetken luulin, että nyt tuli  hyvä polkujen ketjutus ja ajoin kerran vielä ... prk eksyin poluissa Oli se vaikeaa hahmottaa, kun ympäristö on pimeä ja polkuja on ristiin rastiin.



Joo sieltä on helppo ajaa läpi muutamaa polkua pitkin mutta heti jos yrittää ajaa niitä enemmän niin vaikeaksi menee. Mulla on kyllä sama ongelma sveitsissä ja siinä viereisellä suolla.

----------


## JaSa

> Joo sieltä on helppo ajaa läpi muutamaa polkua pitkin mutta heti jos yrittää ajaa niitä enemmän niin vaikeaksi menee. Mulla on kyllä sama ongelma sveitsissä ja siinä viereisellä suolla.



No toi switzerlandia taas meikälle helppo - ei siellä ole juuri ole kuin muutama polku, jota ei ajettu läpi silloin, kun lähdettiin Teerimäenkadun parkkikselta

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Ai säkin oot tulossa lauantaina? Sehän on hienoa!
> 
> 
> http://tpks.ws/sCw6



Ei kyl kerkii lauantaina... :Irvistys:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Nyt asiat tärkeysjärjestykseen!

----------


## JaSa

> Uudestaan yöhön hakeen polut? kyllä ne on pakko löytää?



Pakko olis, mutta mä en saa olla niin myöhään ulkona :Irvistys: 




> Onko nastoille mitään käyttöö vai onko polut höttöö? !!



Setävauhtinen(?) vastaus: Alkukaudesta Nokia extremet, mutta waihdoin ne takasin kesureiksi (racing ralph) ja on hyvin toiminut poluilla - eilenkin. Siirtymillä liukasta paikoitellen. Höttötilanne:Tällä viikolla no, edellisellä yes.

----------


## Olmi

> Ei kyl kerkii lauantaina...



Samoilla linjoilla. Pitää huominen = sääoloistaan kurjempi päivä viettää messuilla ja panostaa sitten lauantaiulkoiluun kotiseuduilla. Tulkaa joku tänne Hämeenlinnaan ajamaan lauantaina? Hämiksellä ei ole omaa topiccia, niin saa/pitää huudella vieraisiin pöytiin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p-olkisin

Ainakin Rajamäellä on satanut sen verran että poluille ei ole asiaa pariin päivään. perkele...
Onkos Hyvinkäällä sama tilanne?

----------


## JaSa

> Ainakin Rajamäellä on satanut sen verran että poluille ei ole asiaa pariin päivään. perkele...
> Onkos Hyvinkäällä sama tilanne?



JEP -  lunta ja paljon prk - ei taida riittää pari päivää

----------


## izmo

> Ainakin Rajamäellä on satanut sen verran että poluille ei ole asiaa pariin päivään. perkele...
> Onkos Hyvinkäällä sama tilanne?



Tampereella ei paljon mitään oo tullut... muutama räntähiutale maassa?

http://ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/saa/Tamp...w&station=2763

Ennestään on puoli metriä mutta yöllä ei oo osunut yhtään Tampereen päälle.... miten nyt suu pannaan?

----------


## tiksi

> miten nyt suu pannaan?



hämeenlinna?

----------


## izmo

> hämeenlinna?



Siellä on vaan kanuunajuna :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Koitetaan uusiks jos ois paremmat kelit esim ens viikonloppuna. Huomenna ei pysty.

----------


## izmo

> Koitetaan uusiks jos ois paremmat kelit esim ens viikonloppuna. Huomenna ei pysty.



Me kokeillaan Järvenpäätä ja jos ei anna mitään niin ei otakkaan...

vanha viidakon sananlasku sanoo mustanaamio :Cool:

----------


## p-olkisin

onnea matkaan  :Vink:

----------


## JaSa

> JEP - lunta ja paljon prk - ei taida riittää pari päivää



Taitaa olla toi pari päivää kulunut ja iltapakkasiakin. Tänäiltana varmaankin valolenkille. Anyone?

----------


## twentyniner

Kohta joutuu luovuttamaan suksien kanssa, tänä aamuna oli roskaa niin että pääsi muutama ärräpää...tänään illasta ohjelmassa Trancen tuunausta ja siinä välissä kansalaisten auttamista, tulkaahan piipahtamaan asemalla, jos täällä päin ajelette, pirauta niin osaan valopäitä tähyillä  :Vink:

----------


## JaSa

Iltapakkanen kovettanut polut loistavaan kuntoon. Huomenna uudestaan about klo 1815.

----------


## lansive

Mistä lähtö? Voisi olla pieni mahdollisuus päästä joukkoon mukaan.

----------


## JaSa

> Mistä lähtö? Voisi olla pieni mahdollisuus päästä joukkoon mukaan.



Joukko ollut pieni viime aikoina - meit on ollut vain kaks - minä ja lapamato :Vink:  
Hyvä jos ehdit. Kiepautan vaikka tän kautta katsomassa, josko joku lähdössä: _http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381593&lang=fi   (Teerimäenkatu)_

----------


## lansive

Juutuin sitten ruuhkaan jonkun onnettomuuden takia ja melkein tunnin kesti ajo Martinlaakson voimalaitokselta kolmostielle. Ei sitten tullut mitään lenkkiä, ei. Sunnuntaina olisi näillä näkymillä seuraava mahdollinen ajankohta, ja ehkä olisi mahdollista ajaa siirtymä sinne autolla.

----------


## twentyniner

Käväisin äsken kevään ensimmäisellä fillarilenkillä,maasturilla jäisiä teitä. Hiihto ei ole kivaa aamusta jäisillä laduilla ja oli pakko kiireiden takia päästä aamusta lenkille...su aamuna pääsen työmaalta klo 09.30, olisiko tuo hyvä aika lähteä liikenteeseen? Osoite olisi Kalevankatu 10, Hyvinkää ja parkkitilaa riittää isommallekkin porukalle  :Hymy: 

Ilmoitelkaa pe illasta viimeistään, niin tiedän la aamuna otanko fillarikamat mukaan työmaalle.

----------


## JaSa

> Käväisin äsken kevään ensimmäisellä fillarilenkillä,maasturilla jäisiä teitä. Hiihto ei ole kivaa aamusta jäisillä laduilla ja oli pakko kiireiden takia päästä aamusta lenkille...su aamuna pääsen työmaalta klo 09.30, olisiko tuo hyvä aika lähteä liikenteeseen? Osoite olisi Kalevankatu 10, Hyvinkää ja parkkitilaa riittää isommallekkin porukalle 
> 
> Ilmoitelkaa pe illasta viimeistään, niin tiedän la aamuna otanko fillarikamat mukaan työmaalle.



Kaikenlaisia sivuja on netissä, joista voi katsoa, onko 9.30 ja siitä eteenpäin sopiva keli lähteä ajelemaan:
http://opko.laurea.fi/saa-asema/Current_Vantage_Pro_Plus.htm
http://www.yr.no/place/Finland/Southern_Finland/Hyvinkää/weekend.html
http://www.iltalehti.fi/saa/kotimaansaa_sa.shtml
http://www.foreca.com/Finland/Hyvinkaa_Golf

Noista vois vetää yhteen, että lämpenevää luvassa viikon lopuksi, mutta taitaa olla vielä pakkasta about vielä pari tuntia 9.30 jälkeen eli ajokelit
MUTTA
Miksi ihmeessä netistä ei voi katsoa, minkälainen keli on kotona, kun ilmoittaa, että ”olen muuten lähdössä lenkille”? :Sekaisin: 

Palataan aiheeseen  :Vink:

----------


## twentyniner

Työvuoroni alkaa lauantai aamuna klo 09 ,lähden siirtymään työmaalle klo 06.30 lenkin merkeissä...halusin vain tietää,poistunko sunnuntai aamuna työmaalta pyörälenkin vai hiihtolenkin merkeissä, tämän takia kyselin,jotta osaan varautua oikeilla välineillä,lähtiessäni työmaalle

. Sään osaan kyllä katsoa internentin ihmeellisestä mailmasta  :Hymy:  ja oli se mitä vaan, en jää työmaalle sunnuntai päiväksi.

Ja voittehan te ajella aikaisemminkin, ajattelin jos ajelette 09.30 Kalevankadun suunnalla, lähden följyyn.

----------


## JaSa

> Työvuoroni alkaa lauantai aamuna klo 09 ,lähden siirtymään työmaalle klo 06.30 lenkin merkeissä...halusin vain tietää,poistunko sunnuntai aamuna työmaalta pyörälenkin vai hiihtolenkin merkeissä, tämän takia kyselin,jotta osaan varautua oikeilla välineillä,lähtiessäni työmaalle
> 
> . Sään osaan kyllä katsoa internentin ihmeellisestä mailmasta  ja oli se mitä vaan, en jää työmaalle sunnuntai päiväksi.
> 
> Ja voittehan te ajella aikaisemminkin, ajattelin jos ajelette 09.30 Kalevankadun suunnalla, lähden följyyn.



JEP mä lähden lenkille sunnuntaina n. 8.15. Jos joku haluu mukaan, niin palstalle ilmoitusta.
Kierrän Sveitsin polut ja tulen _Kalevankatu 10:een about 9.30_. Ihmetellään sitten minne jatketaan.

----------


## twentyniner

> JEP mä lähden lenkille sunnuntaina n. 8.15. Jos joku haluu mukaan, niin palstalle ilmoitusta.
> Kierrän Sveitsin polut ja tulen _Kalevankatu 10:een about 9.30_. Ihmetellään sitten minne jatketaan.



Kuitti, heti klo 09. 00 jälkeen voi tulla kuikuilemaan sinne pajan ovelle, laitan viestiä jos joku elämää suurempi tulipalo aamusta, aiheuttaa ylitöitä. 

Ilmoittelejos  kiinnostaa lähteä lauantai aamuna klo 06-07 aikoihin pikkulenkille, joka päättyy Kalevankadulle noin klo 08.30 aikoihin,jotta ehdin käydä suihkussa ennen vuoron alkua. 

Muuten sunnuntaihin  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

> Kuitti, heti klo 09. 00 jälkeen voi tulla kuikuilemaan sinne pajan ovelle, laitan viestiä jos joku elämää suurempi tulipalo aamusta, aiheuttaa ylitöitä. 
> 
> Ilmoittelejos  kiinnostaa lähteä lauantai aamuna klo 06-07 aikoihin pikkulenkille, joka päättyy Kalevankadulle noin klo 08.30 aikoihin,jotta ehdin käydä suihkussa ennen vuoron alkua. 
> 
> Muuten sunnuntaihin



Raskas viikko - vaikka herään aikaisin, pitää yrittää levätä. Nähdään sunnuntaina 9.00 aikoihin.

----------


## twentyniner

> Raskas viikko - vaikka herään aikaisin, pitää yrittää levätä. Nähdään sunnuntaina 9.00 aikoihin.



Ok, välillä on hyvä huilia. Nähdään sunnuntaina.

----------


## twentyniner

> Työvuoroni alkaa lauantai aamuna klo 09 ,lähden siirtymään työmaalle klo 06.30 lenkin merkeissä...halusin vain tietää,poistunko sunnuntai aamuna työmaalta pyörälenkin vai hiihtolenkin merkeissä, tämän takia kyselin,jotta osaan varautua oikeilla välineillä,lähtiessäni työmaalle
> 
> . Sään osaan kyllä katsoa internentin ihmeellisestä mailmasta  ja oli se mitä vaan, en jää työmaalle sunnuntai päiväksi.
> 
> Ja voittehan te ajella aikaisemminkin, ajattelin jos ajelette 09.30 Kalevankadun suunnalla, lähden följyyn.



Ja Kalevankadulta jatkettiin : http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/7619328

talven ekat polkuajelut, olihan se vaikeaa ja hauskaa .) Kiitos JaSa.

----------


## JaSa

> Ja Kalevankadulta jatkettiin : http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/7619328
> 
> talven ekat polkuajelut, olihan se vaikeaa ja hauskaa .) Kiitos JaSa.



Kiitti ittelles rennosta meiningistä. Kelejä huomiselle :Vink:

----------


## lansive

En sitten millään jaksanut aamusta lähteä liikkeelle, joten yhdentoista aikaan kävin kihnuttamassa puolitoista tuntia pk:ta maantienlaidan loskassa. Kyllä sekin työstä kävi, kun kunto on mitä se on. Jos ottaisi tavoitteeksi, ettei syke nouse pk-alueelta kertakaan ennen toukokuun alkua, niin sitten voisi metsälenkitkin taas sujua.

----------


## JaSa

> Ja Kalevankadulta jatkettiin : http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/7619328
> 
> talven ekat polkuajelut, olihan se vaikeaa ja hauskaa .) Kiitos JaSa.



Myähystyneet onnittelut "Viestit: 1.000" tuli eilen täyteen. Millaset pirskeet tiedossa? Seuraavalla lenkkillä Tebbarilla kaffeet? :Vink:

----------


## twentyniner

> Myähystyneet onnittelut "Viestit: 1.000" tuli eilen täyteen. Millaset pirskeet tiedossa? Seuraavalla lenkkillä Tebbarilla kaffeet?



No eipä tullut huomattua...taitaa olla hiukan enemmän kaiken kaikkeaan, vuodesta 2000 on tullut pyörittyä palstalla, joskin eri nikillä  :Hymy: 

Kahvit tulee tietenkin, mutta kyllä tänään taas pertsa maistui niin hyvältä, ettei pyörän päälle malta näillä lumilla  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

Torstaista eteenpäin pakkasta. Rännit varmaan hyvässä jäässä? Oliskos ränneilyäseuraa ke- tai to-illalle tai viikonloppuajoja?

----------


## Lade

Jokohan sitä lähtis rohkeasti kauden ekalle pyörälenkille.. Huomenna voisin olla tulossa mukaan. Jos toteutuu. Valoja ei sitten oo..  :No huh!:

----------


## JaSa

> Jokohan sitä lähtis rohkeasti kauden ekalle pyörälenkille.. Huomenna voisin olla tulossa mukaan. Jos toteutuu. Valoja ei sitten oo..



Onks edes pimeenäkökiikareit? :Sarkastinen: 
No jos ei oo niin, ehditkö about 1630, niin ehditään ennen pimeetä heittää jonkinlaiset kuviot. Myöhemminkin käy.

----------


## Lade

16.30 käyp! Ilmenen silloin teillepäin jollei muuta ilmene. 7n asti taitaa nähdä ihan hyvin eteensä.. Pukeudu lämpimästi, sohvaperuna ja flunssamagneetti ei mene kovin kovaa.  :Nolous:

----------


## JaSa

> 16.30 käyp! Ilmenen silloin teillepäin jollei muuta ilmene. 7n asti taitaa nähdä ihan hyvin eteensä.. Pukeudu lämpimästi, sohvaperuna ja flunssamagneetti ei mene kovin kovaa.



jep

----------


## TaitettaVille

Päivää!

Ovatko hyvinkääläiset polkupolkupyöräilijät suunnistamassa metsään pääsiäisen tienoilla? Olisin kiinnostunut opiskelemaan alueen polkuja. Tällä kertaa yritän pysyä pystyssä ja olla mukana yli 5 km.

----------


## JaSa

> Päivää!
> 
> Ovatko hyvinkääläiset polkupolkupyöräilijät suunnistamassa metsään pääsiäisen tienoilla? Olisin kiinnostunut opiskelemaan alueen polkuja. Tällä kertaa yritän pysyä pystyssä ja olla mukana yli 5 km.



Ihmetellään Hkään polkuja pääsiäisen jälkeen. Nyt on muuta menoa.

----------


## twentyniner

Hyvää pääsiäistä vaan ja poluille piki miten arjen tullen  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

> Hyvää pääsiäistä vaan ja poluille piki miten arjen tullen



Joks pääsiäinen meni?

----------


## twentyniner

Kyllä taitaa pääsiäinen jatkua edelleen  :Hymy:  tuo pienin tulokas ja nyt esikoisen koulun alku hiukan rytmittää elämää. Pyrin liikkumaan arkisin klo 06 ja 13 välillä ,aamusta kuuden jälkeen luistelemaan työmatkan puitteissa  :Hymy:  viikonloppu taas yhtä rumbaa, ei jumppaa  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

Kyllä se meni jo mutta kohta se on taas!
Kohta on kisatkin ajettu ni ehtii taas pyöräilee  :Vink: 

Onkos Jasa tai muut ajellu Usmissa polkua joka lähtee Pontevan majalta? Ajalin mäen päältä alas sitä vasemmanpuoleista polkua ja kovin oli pusikoitunut.
Siitä kun noustan hetken päästä loivaa mäkeä ylös niin oikealle kääntyy paljon käytetympi polku. 
Tämä on ilmeisesti se sinisillä tolpilla merkattu reitti, joka kulkee lähempänä rantaa pontevan majalle.
Kysymys kuuluu: Onko tolpilla merkityllä polulla vieläkin niin paljon kaatuneita puita että sieltä ei kannata ajaa?

Pitäiskö käydä kattoo tai ajaa muuten vaa Hyvinkäällä enduro pätkiä tänään esim alkaen klo 16:00 jostain??

----------


## JaSa

Tänään Torikadun liikuntakeskus klo 1600. Kierretään enduropolkuja yms.

----------


## JaSa

Vähän myöhäinen päätös, mutta heitetään nyt kuitennii... lähteekös kukaan-ketään-joku huomenna aamulla kymppi.reikäreikä Erkylä - Kuru suuntaan reduvauhdilla. About 3 tunnin lenkki? Kurkkaan aamulla tänne palstalle ja heitän lähtökoordinaatit josko ilmoittautuneita.

----------


## JaSa

Ei ilmoittautuneita  :Irvistys: - noh ännywäy koordinaatit eli keskustan Pyrhösen kaupan parkkis klo kypä.reikäreikä

----------


## kmw

No ei niin. Mää käyn Tammelasta hakemassa polttopuita. Illalla ehkä sitten jotakin, jossakin ... Mut kyl mää vielä joskus :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

> No ei niin. Mää käyn Tammelasta hakemassa polttopuita. Illalla ehkä sitten jotakin, jossakin ... Mut kyl mää vielä joskus



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...35#post1729035
Olisko siinä pläänin tynkää, jos se "joskus" olisi la 26.?

----------


## lansive

> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...35#post1729035
> Olisko siinä pläänin tynkää, jos se "joskus" olisi la 26.?



Eijejiejiejieji!! Ei lauantaisin ennen joulukuun toista viikkoa. Aina on painikisat, eikä pääse. Mennään sunnuntaina? Jooko?

----------


## JaSa

> Eijejiejiejieji!! Ei lauantaisin ennen joulukuun toista viikkoa. Aina on painikisat, eikä pääse. Mennään sunnuntaina? Jooko?



Mulle kävis tuokin päivä, mutta toi KMW kops-autti jo.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...52#post1732852
Saisitkos muutettua tähtäintä viestittämällä KMW:lle "Eijejiejiejieji!!", niin vaihdetaan...

----------


## twentyniner

Täällä on oltu kohta 3vkoa röhässä,huomenna kehkokuviin yms. Orankiin löytyi Lyrikki keulille, odottelen tämän viikon puolella uutta tapered ohjainlaakeria...kun keuhkot kestää lähden mukaan poluille, saattaa olla kohta lumi maassa ja se on jee  :Hymy:

----------


## lansive

Aina ei voi voittaa, mutta joka kerta voi hävitä. Jos tulee lumet, niin mä voin sitten söntaakina seurata teidän jälkiä. :Leveä hymy:  Jättäkää nuotio sitten palamaan, niin mun ei tarvi ottaa tikkuja.

----------


## kmw

Zorgen, mutta su 27. on melkoisen no go.

----------


## twentyniner

Tulevana lauantaina klo 12 jälkeen metsään?

----------


## TaitettaVille

Jos porukkaan mahtuu, saattaisin tulla mukaan kaatuilemaan. On jo kokonaista kaksi maastolenkkiä takana vuoden tauon jälkeen...

----------


## twentyniner

Toki mahtuu ja jos porukka haluaa mennä aikaisemmin,voin hiukan toipilaana liittyä mukaan n.klo 12 aikoihin pariksi tunniksi.

----------


## JaSa

> Tulevana lauantaina klo 12 jälkeen metsään?



Plääh - toi aika ei mätsää aikatauluihin. Toisella kertaa, joka on todennäköisesti sunnuntaina.

----------


## twentyniner

> Plääh - toi aika ei mätsää aikatauluihin. Toisella kertaa, joka on todennäköisesti sunnuntaina.



 Onnistuuko pari tuntia ennen pimeitä, klo 14?

----------


## JaSa

> Onnistuuko pari tuntia ennen pimeitä, klo 14?



 :Hymy: 
CAN DO; ja taitaa onnistua vähän aikaisemminkin? Viikonlopun aikataulut lyödään lukkoon tuurstaina.
 Olikos ajatusta suunnasta?

----------


## twentyniner

Minun pitää huilia viikonloppu, eilisen hyvän päivän jälkeen tänään oli taas huono päivä  :Irvistys:  keuhkot eivät kestä kuormitusta sitten yhtään.

----------


## JaSa

> Minun pitää huilia viikonloppu, eilisen hyvän päivän jälkeen tänään oli taas huono päivä  keuhkot eivät kestä kuormitusta sitten yhtään.



Jep, parantelehan palkeet kuntoon.

----------


## JaSa

Viikonlopun ajot ja aikataulut on neuvoteltu hallituksen kanssa. Suunnitelmissa ajoja sinne tänne:
- La aamuna olisin lähdössä ajamaan Erkylä - Kuru suuntaan. TaitettaVille lähdetkö? Muita? 
 - Su aamuna suuntana Usmin polut. Entäs tähän suuntaan - oliskos joku lähdössä?

----------


## heccu

> Viikonlopun ajot ja aikataulut on neuvoteltu hallituksen kanssa. Suunnitelmissa ajoja sinne tänne:
> - La aamuna olisin lähdössä ajamaan Erkylä - Kuru suuntaan. TaitettaVille lähdetkö? Muita? 
>  - Su aamuna suuntana Usmin polut. Entäs tähän suuntaan - oliskos joku lähdössä?



toi la reissu kiinnostais jos vaan mukaan pääsee. millastas vauhtia siellä pidellään nimimerkillä juuri lunssasta toipunut. (toivottavasti)

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Viikonlopun ajot ja aikataulut on neuvoteltu hallituksen kanssa. Suunnitelmissa ajoja sinne tänne:
> - La aamuna olisin lähdössä ajamaan Erkylä - Kuru suuntaan. TaitettaVille lähdetkö? Muita? 
>  - Su aamuna suuntana Usmin polut. Entäs tähän suuntaan - oliskos joku lähdössä?



Lähden ja lähden, jos pysyin lauantaina perässä. Mistä olette lähteneet? Aika?

----------


## JaSa

> toi la reissu kiinnostais jos vaan mukaan pääsee.



Mä en voi lupaa antaa. Kysyä se kotoa. Jos pääset, niin ehottamasti mukaan.




> millastas vauhtia siellä pidellään nimimerkillä juuri lunssasta toipunut. (toivottavasti)



Jos ei vauhti riitä, niin pannaan "vieras" eteen ajamaan :Hymy:  eli varmasti myös lunssaselle sopiva.
Heccu monexkö kerkeisit lauvantaina?





> Lähden ja lähden, jos pysyin lauantaina perässä. Mistä olette lähteneet? Aika?



Mietin lähtöpaikan tämän päivän aikana. Mietitään toi sunnuntaisessio lauvantaiajon aikana.

----------


## heccu

kerkiän paikalle siksi kun karavaani lähtee (lamppua en kuitenkaan ajatellut ottaa mukaan)

katotaan lähteekö täältä muita.

----------


## JaSa

Lauvantain lenkin lähtöpaikka on Hyvinkään lentokentän nurkilla http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...384571&lang=fi
Aika olis klo 10.00 eli vielä kerkee mukaan... .
Vauhtiakin on, jos heccua on uskominen http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...61#post1738361

----------


## TaitettaVille

Selvä. Siellä ja silloin sitten.

----------


## JaSa

> - Su aamuna suuntana Usmin polut. Entäs tähän suuntaan - oliskos joku lähdössä?



Lähtö klo 9.00 Pyrhösen parkkis http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...382403&lang=fi

----------


## JaSa

Kiitokset la ja su ajoseurasta. Ens viikonloppuna ajot lauvantaina ja makkaranpaistoakin? jossakin Usmissakö http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...52#post1732852. 
Onko taivas tippunut vain ollaanko vielä pläänissä?

----------


## kmw

Hyvältä vaikuttavat tavainkappaleiden asennot ensi lauantaita ajatellen  :Hymy:  Eikös 10.00 olisi hyvä liikkeellepolkaisu hetki. Silloin pärjännee ilman valoja koko redun. Vetomies kertoo vaan että mistä lähdetään Usmia valloittamaan.

----------


## JaSa

> Hyvältä vaikuttavat tavainkappaleiden asennot ensi lauantaita ajatellen  Eikös 10.00 olisi hyvä liikkeellepolkaisu hetki. Silloin pärjännee ilman valoja koko redun. Vetomies kertoo vaan että mistä lähdetään Usmia valloittamaan.



10.reikä-reikä lauantaina on OK. Startti voisi olla parkkis ennen uimalaa http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381603&lang=fi.

----------


## kmw

^Sopii. Ehkä uimaansaunaan lenkin jälkeen?

----------


## JaSa

> ^Sopii. Ehkä uimaansaunaan lenkin jälkeen?



Ei hassumpi idea. Pannaan startia vähän lähemmäxi http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381511&lang=fi eli Sveitsin uimalan parkkis, Teerimäenkatu 6, niin ei tarvitse ajaa tota siirtymää :Hymy: , jos menee saunomaan ajon jälkeen.

----------


## JaSa

> Makkara maistuu mettässä aina. ...



Eiköhön jossakin vaiheessa pysäytetä retkue, niin että muistakaa ottaa mukaan. 
Lähtöaika tulevana lauantaina oli siis 10.00 ja starttiruutu about näillä nurkilla http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381511&lang=fi
Nähdään.

----------


## Grr

Mites tuota jos ihan turistina liimautuisi mukaan niin ottaakko tallista kalustoksi
a) täysjäykkä
b) aivan liian pitkästi joustava notku

----------


## JaSa

> Mites tuota jos ihan turistina liimautuisi mukaan niin ottaakko tallista kalustoksi
> a) täysjäykkä
> b) aivan liian pitkästi joustava notku



Mielipide:
ö)Aivan liian sopivasti notkuva.

Syynä hieman rosoinen alusta paikoitellen:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...x=152&map.y=47
Tosin matkalla paljon tasaistakin - esim. noin 700? metriä pitkospuita http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...03#post1718103

Ajatuksena oli, että retkue noudattelee noin 7-v reittiä / kakkosryhmän Hyvinkään osuutta, joka ajettiin tässä muinoin http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...70#post1717970. Muutokset reittiin mahdollisia - jos kanssaretkuilevat sitä kauniisti anovat.

----------


## kmw

Mää tulen ilmajousitetulla täysjäykällä :Hymy: 

Jos jollakin lähtijällä on joku reittitallennin niin se mukaan ja myöhemmin jälki tänne näkyville, plz.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Jos vain purut kupin pohjalla asettuvat suotuisasti, voisin hypätä lauantaina mukaan. Olisi mielenkiintoista katsoa onko JaSan perässä pysyminen äijästä vai välineestä kiinni. Veikkaan ensimmäistä.

----------


## JaSa

> ... Olisi mielenkiintoista katsoa onko JaSan perässä pysyminen äijästä vai välineestä kiinni. Veikkaan ensimmäistä.



Väärä veikkaus. Yritä uudelleen.

----------


## Grr

> Syynä hieman rosoinen alusta paikoitellen



Hmmh, muistikuvat perustuu patikointiin, onko siellä muka muuallakin rosoja kuin Piilolammen luona käyvillä poluilla?
Kaimmää otan silti jyyhkäpyörän ja huutelen hävyttömyyksiä tasaisilla osuuksilla.

----------


## JaSa

> Hmmh, muistikuvat perustuu patikointiin, onko siellä muka muuallakin rosoja kuin Piilolammen luona käyvillä poluilla?
> Kaimmää otan silti jyyhkäpyörän ja huutelen hävyttömyyksiä tasaisilla osuuksilla.



Kiitos viestistä. Korvatulpat hommattu.

----------


## kmw

Kiitokset JaSalle opastuksesta ja kaikillle muille mukana ajelusta. Oli hubaa. On se Usmin seutu vaan käsittämättömän ryppyinen kohta Etelä-Suomea.

Alustavasti olemma sopineet ensi su sessiot lentokentältä Hikiän suuntaan. On huomattavasti siloisempaa baanaa. Lähtö valopäänä *piip* aikaisin. Palataan aiheeseen lähempänä h-hetkeä.

----------


## JaSa

> Kiitokset JaSalle opastuksesta ja kaikillle muille mukana ajelusta. Oli hubaa. On se Usmin seutu vaan käsittämättömän ryppyinen kohta Etelä-Suomea.
> ...



Ai että kiitokset ... kaikesta ylös-alas-ylös-alas-yl..- - ryppyreitistä huolimatta. No se makkaranpaisto vasta oli parasta - kiitokset notskinsytyttäjälle ja muulle ajoseuralle. Tais alkumatkalla olla tarpeeks rosoo, kun ei kuitenkaan kuulunut hävyttömyyksiä http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...45#post1741645 ... lopppumatkasta olis voinu ...

----------


## Grr

No hei, kivikot ja savikot oli niin hyvin rasvattu että mitäpä sitä valittamaan, varsinkin alkumatka oli mukavan haastavaa. Paitsi että kengät haisi suolta kun pääsin kotiin.  :Hymy:  Täytyy tulla joskus toistekkin jos vaan kelejä pitää ja aikataulut natsaa. Jäin nimittäin makkaratkin velkaa.

PS. Kattelin tossa omaa kartta-arkistoa, Usmin puolelta löytyy aika kattavasti polut mitä nyt mentiin ja Vihdistä ne pari kallionnyppylää mistä oli puhetta. Skannaan illalla, kysykää yksityisviestillä koska copyright.

----------


## JaSa

> ...
> Alustavasti olemma sopineet ensi su sessiot lentokentältä Hikiän suuntaan. On huomattavasti siloisempaa baanaa. Lähtö valopäänä *piip* aikaisin. Palataan aiheeseen lähempänä h-hetkeä.



H-hetki ei lähelläkään, mut näyttääkö jo haleeta vihreetä?

----------


## lansive

Ai sunnuntaina? Minähän voisin kanssa yrittää mukaan. Tänään syöty viimeinen antibiootti ja revähtänyt nivunen ehkä sallii jo pyöräilyn. Mikähän aika on aikaisin? Pitääkö olla makkuria mukana?

----------


## kmw

Hyvin vihertää luonto ja kaikki muukin joulukuussa. Nyt vaan mytloogien manaukset näyttää pahalta. Anssi äsken telkkarissa kattoi mua silmiin ja sanoi että sunnuntaina sataa :Irvistys:  Pieni tihuttelu ei haittaa, mutta jos keli on ihan esteristä niin meikä passaa ajelut.

Mulla ei ole tietoa notskipaikoista Hikiän suunnalla. Mitä sanoo JaSa?

----------


## twentyniner

Täälläkin alkaa flenssu (lähes 5vko) taittumaan, mutta töissä su, joten katsokaa se nuotiopaikka kunnolla, ei viitsi pyhäpäivänä lähteä metsän sammutukseen  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

> ... ja sanoi että sunnuntaina sataa Pieni tihuttelu ei haittaa, mutta jos keli on ihan esteristä niin meikä passaa ajelut.?



Samma här - sanotaanko näin, että josko 1 tunti ennen H-hetkeä tulee esteristä, niin sessio perutaan. Peruutukset tällä palstalle. Oliskos parempaa ehdotusta?
Se mikä on H-hetki, niin odottelen jäsen KMW:ltä ehdotuksia, kunhän on ajatuksen valopääaloituksesta esittänytkin.





> Mulla ei ole tietoa notskipaikoista Hikiän suunnalla. Mitä sanoo JaSa?



Notskipaikkoja ei oo. Sellainen on järjestettävissä, jos näin halutaan. Abouttiarallaa 16km päässä lähtöpisteestä on mökki, jonka pihalla voisi savustella. Riittääkö teitillä aika pyärä-makkara-lenkille vai pelkälle pyärälenkille? Noi notskihommat vienee kuitenkin aikaa jonnii verran.

----------


## kmw

Jos vaan ajetaan ja pidetään pari seisoskelupaussia. Makkarasessio edellyttäisi melkeimpä taukovaatteiden mukana kuljettamista. 

Mulle kävis lähtö 08.00, mutmut norskin ennuste sunnuntaille ei ole kovinkaan kannustava :Irvistys:  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys: 


         Temp.
Nedbør
Vind

         kl 0–6
 
2°
2,4 – 4,3 mm
 Laber bris, 8 m/s fra sør

         kl 6–12
 
3°
1,1 – 6,4 mm
 Lett bris, 4 m/s fra sør

         kl 12–18
 
4°
0,2 – 1,5 mm
 Svak vind, 3 m/s fra sør

         kl 20–2
 
1°
0,6 mm
 Svak vind, 2 m/s fra sør



palaamme aiheeseen.

----------


## lansive

Aikaa riittää, mutta voi olla tiukassa into jos vettä lopottaa taivaan täydeltä. Kello 8.00 on tosiaan *piip* aikaisin, mutta minkäs teet. Ostin kyllä Petikon PP-tukun halvennuksesta Shimanon sadetakin, mutta lähinnä ensi kesän pyöräretkiä ajatellen. Retkellä kun ei yleensä voi jättää vaan ajamatta jos sataa.

Mutta joo. Katsotaan lauantaina illalla tilannetta uudestaan.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Olisin lähdössä sunnuntaina ajamaan periaatteella sateen sattuessa ajetaan sateessa.

----------


## JaSa

> Olisin lähdössä sunnuntaina ajamaan periaatteella sateen sattuessa ajetaan sateessa.



 Kyl määkin sateessa, mut  



> .... jos keli on ihan esteristä...



 niin voipi jäädä väliin myös meikällä. Palataan asiaan.

----------


## JaSa

BTW - kävin katsastamassa sen Sveitsin polun, joka laskee Vantaanjoen rantaan ja joka jota luulimme Moton lopullisesti tuhonneen. Suurin osa ainakin keskiviikkona oli OK. Kyllä siihen vielä polku muodostuu.

----------


## JaSa

Lähtöruutu huomiselle mahdolliselle ajosessiolle:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...384571&lang=fi
Aamulla katotaan tilanne esterin suhteen.

----------


## lansive

Onko se sitten kello 8.00? Laittakaa tekstiviesti, jos ollaan menossa (kyllä jollain on mun numero, se on ollut sama jo yli 15 vuotta). Nastoja ei vissiin tarvita? Onko kivikoita? Eli laitanko pattikumia alle? Lokasuojia soviteltu tänään, eli pieni sade ei haittaa. Jos sataa aamusta paljon, niin ehkä myöhemmin lenkuraa täällä tai siellä?

----------


## kmw

Juuei. On pitkä päivä takana ja vielä tässä keikutaan. Nyonniin että aamulla meikä nukkuu ja jättää ajot väliin. nimim. "Sokeri Sakari" Hyvää lenkkiä kaikille lähtijöille. Mutta minä palaan vielä aiheeseen uudestaan. Setti Hikiän/Erkylän suuntaan on sitä samaa neulaspolkua kuin Käpylännummella, me like. Kuraa ei ole isommin. Btw mulle olis hyvä tavoite että Erkylän vuoristoradan joskus jaksaisi ajaa kokonaan :Cool: . Pitääks ruveta reenaan?
Jäykkätakaperä on oikein hyvä etenemiseen, mutta ovat ne ajomiehet sanoneet että kyllä täpäri siellä mukavasti hyväilee Salpausselkää :Hymy:  Jos on woimaa reidessä niin paikon voi ajaa oikeesti kovvaa.

Päivemmällä näyttäisi olevan poutaisempi muutamatuntinen niin ehkäpä käyn jossakin lähempänä kotia rypemässä.

----------


## JaSa

> ... Nyonniin että aamulla meikä nukkuu ja jättää ajot väliin. nimim. "Sokeri Sakari" ...



"Sokeri Sakari" on pudonnut sängyn pohjalle. Josko vaihdetaan lähtöajaksi klo 9, niin olis vähän valoisempaa? Paikka toi sama lentokentän nurkka. Silloin ainakin minä tulen paikalla, vaikka tulis Esterin prsiist. Vai vieläkös klo 800 haluja, niin tullaan sitten kun kerran lupasin.
 Esteri:  http://testbed.fmi.fi/

----------


## TaitettaVille

9 käy......

----------


## JaSa

> ...Laittakaa tekstiviesti, jos ollaan menossa ...



 Sorppa - en notkunut illalla enää langoilla notta olisin voinut viestittää. Vielä ehtii, jos oot hereillä...

----------


## lansive

Keuhkotautiosasto kiittää ajoseurasta. Vähän jäi lenkki lyhyeksi, mutta kummasti vain oli raskasta. Menin heti lenkin ja syömisen jälkeen parin tunnin päikkäreille ja silti väsytti aivan tolkuttomasti. No, jos vaikka kevääseen mennessä olisi taas ajokunnossa.

----------


## JaSa

@TaitettaVille; kiitti lenkkiseurasta. Hyvä lenksu kunnes kalusto petti.

----------


## TaitettaVille

> @TaitettaVille; kiitti lenkkiseurasta. Hyvä lenksu kunnes kalusto petti.



Juu, ei mitään. Kiitoksia itsellenne. Kalustorikon jälkeinen pätkä oli melko hubaa. Olen monta kertaa miettinyt työmatkoilla, että mihin ihmeeseen tuokin polun pää johtaa. Olisi pitänyt vain lähteä ajelemaan sitä pitkin, on erittäin kiva pätkä.

----------


## lansive

> Hyvä lenksu kunnes kalusto petti.



Mitä nyt meni rikki? :No huh!:

----------


## JaSa

> Mitä nyt meni rikki?



Käytiin teitin nurkilla, mutta vasta kotinurkilla, k-raudan enduropätkällä polkas tyhjää - ei sen kummempaa kuin korvake poikki. Ihmejuttu, ei edes kolahtanut mihinkään, enkä muista aikaisemillakaan lenksuilla mitään ihmeempää käyneen - mitä nyt pari OTBtä. No uusia korvaksia on ollut tilauksessa saksanmaalta

----------


## JaSa

> Juu, ei mitään. ....



Tarkoittaakos toi myös nastarenkaita eli jokos on katsottu renkaisiin - oliko jo helpompi laskea montako nastaa jäi vai oliko tilanne jo "juu, ei mitään" :Vink: ?

----------


## lansive

Asian vierestä tai ei, mutta mulla on tuhat varanastaa jos joku haluaa renkaitaan parannella. Itse olen aina nastakauden aluksi laittanut puuttuvat paikalleen, ettei tule sitten yllätyksiä jos on nakissa "kalju" kohta.

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Tarkoittaakos toi myös nastarenkaita eli jokos on katsottu renkaisiin - oliko jo helpompi laskea montako nastaa jäi vai oliko tilanne jo "juu, ei mitään"?



En laskenut, mutta muutama uusi reikä sieltä löytyi. Vielä rapisee somasti, kun kivikossa ajelee.

----------


## JaSa

> En laskenut, mutta muutama uusi reikä sieltä löytyi. Vielä rapisee somasti, kun kivikossa ajelee.



Ei taida rapista enää somasti, eikä taida löytyä somia polkujakaan ... on vaan tota valkoista polun tappajaa :No huh!:

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Ei taida rapista enää somasti, eikä taida löytyä somia polkujakaan ... on vaan tota valkoista polun tappajaa



Ei rapise enää. Aamulla oli historian hitain työmatka. Loskapaskaa ja kova vastatuuli, 15 km ja 55 minuuttia. Polut ovat varmaankin piilossa, joten pitää miettiä millä korvaisi polkuhurjastelun. Mahdollisesti retkipyörään nastat ja hiekkatiehurjastelemaan.

----------


## JaSa

> ... millä korvaisi polkuhurjastelun...



 Josko pöyrän saan kuntoon, niin ehkä sunnuntaina kurjastelen mukaan?

----------


## TaitettaVille

Käy! Laitellaan huomenissa uudestaan viestiä, josko saadaan biorytmit kohdilleen.

----------


## twentyniner

Se on poijaat hiihtokausi avattu Hyvinkäällä, pöperöisellä Ahdenkallionkadun klv:llä joku dorka luisteli tuossa tunti sitten  :Hymy:

----------


## Jio

> Se on poijaat hiihtokausi avattu Hyvinkäällä, pöperöisellä Ahdenkallionkadun klv:llä joku dorka luisteli tuossa tunti sitten



-En myönnä (vaikka mieli tekikin jossain kohden...).

----------


## JaSa

> Käy! Laitellaan huomenissa uudestaan viestiä, josko saadaan biorytmit kohdilleen.



 Kuunpimennys laitto mun rytmit sekasin - ei ole lähtijäksi.  En muista koska en olisi lähtenyt lenkille - satoi tai satoi tai satoi tai satoi tai paistoi ...Saas nähdä millaset vierotusoireet aamulla. Kenties ... :Sekaisin:

----------


## twentyniner

> -En myönnä (vaikka mieli tekikin jossain kohden...).



Kyllä se dorka oli allekirjoittanut, muutama kävelijä hiukan katsoi hymyillen  :Hymy:

----------


## TaitettaVille

Tänään lumen kosteus oli merkittävää. Aamulla pitää katsella ikkunasta ulos ja päätää, mitä tekee ja millä. Tällä hetkellä retkipyörä ja hiekkatiepyörittely olisi pop. Rouva ehdotteli, että josko pitäisin pyörättömän päivän, sillä edellisestä on vierähtänyt yli kolme viikkoa.

----------


## JaSa

> ...  Rouva ehdotteli, että josko pitäisin pyörättömän päivän,  ....



Joooo, saa nähä onnistutko. Pitäisköhän sittenkin houkutella sut pyöräilyn pahuuteen :Vink:

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Joooo, saa nähä onnistutko. Pitäisköhän sittenkin houkutella sut pyöräilyn pahuuteen



Se ei ole hirvittävänä vaikeaa ja sitä ei kannata CV:ssä mainita. _Jos_ houkuttelisit, olisitko poluille lähdössä?

----------


## JaSa

> Se ei ole hirvittävänä vaikeaa ja sitä ei kannata CV:ssä mainita. _Jos_ houkuttelisit, olisitko poluille lähdössä?



JOS, niin en.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Rouva esti nerokkaalla tavalla lenkkeilyn ja varmisti kotipäivän: pirulainen söi Alpenit ja nyt ei ole lenkkievästä. Taitaa olla lepopäivän paikka.

----------


## TaitettaVille

7-veljestä oli loistokunnossa tänään. Joki/puro oli noussut polulle maaseutuopiston takana  ja polku oli mutainen. Kaikkialla muualla polut hyvässä kunnossa, pitkokset sopivan liukkaat. Toivottavasti aamulla ei ole  loskakuorrutusta maassa.

----------


## JaSa

> 7-veljestä oli loistokunnossa tänään. Joki/puro oli noussut polulle maaseutuopiston takana  ja polku oli mutainen. Kaikkialla muualla polut hyvässä kunnossa, pitkokset sopivan liukkaat. Toivottavasti aamulla ei ole  loskakuorrutusta maassa.



Olikos muualla kuin pitkoksilla pliukasta? Mihinkäs suuntaat aamulla?

----------


## TaitettaVille

> Olikos muualla kuin pitkoksilla pliukasta? Mihinkäs suuntaat aamulla?



Hiekkatiet olivat melko liukkaat, mutta polut, juuret ja kivet justiinsa perfekt. Lunta oli vain sen verran, että käsitepari "joulukuu-talvi" pysyi mielessä. 

Jos aamulla ei ole kymmentä senttimetriä sohjoa, tarkoitus olisi lähteä Hikiän suuntaan.

----------


## JaSa

Josko ei tota loskaa tulle enempi, niin voisín lähteä mukaan. Paikka voisi kait olla se sama lentisparkkis. Mikä olis h-hetki?

----------


## TaitettaVille

Olisiko klo 9 mitään?

----------


## JaSa

Olishan se jotain - kiinni veti. Klo 9 nähdään varauksella, ettei tota valkosta tuu lisää. Paan viestii aamulla, jos muutoksia.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Ok. ja muutama ylimääräinen merkki.

----------


## JaSa

> ... ettei tota valkosta tuu lisää...



 Huonolta näyttää ...
http://www.iltalehti.fi/saa/sadetutka/#saa

----------


## TaitettaVille

Sadetta olikin odotettavissa koko yön. Täällä on sormet ristissä ja varpaat ristissä, että sade tulisi pisaran muodossa.

----------


## JaSa

> Sadetta olikin odotettavissa koko yön. Täällä on sormet ristissä ja varpaat ristissä, että sade tulisi pisaran muodossa.



Aika "sälli" :Sarkastinen: ! Miten sä jaksoit pitää noita varpaita ja sormia ristissä koko yön? Eihän siellä tuu, kun vettä. Mahtava suoritus - eiku menox?

----------


## TaitettaVille

...Sanoi Annie Lenox, vai miten se oli. Juu, menossa ollaan.

----------


## JaSa

Oliskos OK jos vaihdetaan lähtkoordinaatit eli siihen Munkinkadun kaupalle. Olikos se nykyään Valintalato

----------


## TaitettaVille

Käy sekin, minulla matka lyhenee 100 metriin.

----------


## JaSa

> ... Eihän siellä tuu, kun vettä...



 Tulihan sieltä muutakin - hevosenpskaa - niin sieltä poluilta. Ei meinaa takki lähtee puhtaaksi.

----------


## TaitettaVille

Johtuikon hevosenjaskasta vai mistä, mutta virnettä naamalta on ollut vaikea pyyhkiä. Kurjistelua parhaimmillaan. Kenkien pohjallisten alla oli muutaman millin vahvuinen vesikerros, joten huomenna vissiin rikkinäiset kengät jalkaan. Takkia en ole uskaltanut katsoa pesun jäljiltä. Kiitoksia vielä kerran lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## TaitettaVille

Usmin polut muutamaa kohtaa lukuunottamatta hyvässä kunnossa. Vettä oli noussut välillä reilustikkin poluille, mutta kaikki kohdat jotka ovat ajettavissa olivat ajettavissa. Pitkoksilla erinomainen pito!

----------


## lansive

Pahus. Taas luvattiin lämpenevää kun juuri ajattelin laittaa nastat alle. No, vaihdepyörä on nyt telakalla odottamassa uusia vipuja, joten jos tuohon tosikurjistelupyörään laittaisi sitten piikkiä alle. Samalla voisi laittaa vähän kevyempää välitystä, kun 39/18 on vähän raskaanpuoleinen maastossa (vaikka täällä edes mitään mäkiä ole,  mutta mulla on se p*sk* kunto). Töissä pitää olla viimeiseen asti, eli huominenkin vielä töitä. Pahalta näyttää ettei ennen joulua kerkiä ajamaan. Tapaninajelua? Anyone?

----------


## TaitettaVille

> ...Tapaninajelua? Anyone?



Tulen Hyvinkäälle vasta puolen päivän jälkeen, joten minä ainakin joudun jättämään väliin.

----------


## twentyniner

Tapanina saattaisi onnistua ja ilman nastoja sekä vaihteita ?

----------


## lansive

Paitsi ettei onnistu kuin ehkä aamusta. Vaimo ilmoitti, että olen Tapanina sosiaalinen ja meille tulee vieraita. Ei aina voi voittaa, mutta joka kerta voi hävitä.

----------


## twentyniner

Katsotaan vielä aaton jälkeen uudemman kerran, meilläkin on kuulemma sosiaalista elämää tapanina...ja häviäjä tälläkin kertaa olen minä  :Irvistys:

----------


## JaSa

*Hyvää Joulua* kaikille kanssa-kurjistelijoille täällä ja siellä. Tapaninpäivänä Tapaninpäiväajot - ehkä...

----------


## twentyniner

Kiitos samoin. Huomenaamusta pakollinen vitosen pyrähdys Kalevankadulle, aatto vietetään poikaporukassa saunoen,syöden ja kansalaisia palvellen, joten juhlikaa maltilla ja muistakaa sammuttaa ne kynttilät  :Hymy: 

Tapanina voisi onnistua pieni aamupäivä pyrähdys, semmoinen pari tuntinen, ehkä  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Olikos huomiselle Tapaniajelulle lähtijöitä? Aamusta pari hoota, kotiin puoliksi päiväksi ? Ehdotelkaa mestoja ,katsotaan kalustoa sen mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

-1  t.JaSa

----------


## twentyniner

Eli yksin lähden  :Hymy:  joulun jatkoja

----------


## TaitettaVille

Tällä hetkellä ilmatieteenlaitos näyttää Hyvinkäälle viikonlopuksi melkein täydellistä joulukuun ajokeliä. Olisiko lauantai-maanantai välille halukkaita yhteislenkkeilijöitä? 

Nimimerkki: 31.12 ja 1.1 ovat vain osa kalenterien valmistajien salaliittoa.

----------


## JaSa

> Tällä hetkellä ilmatieteenlaitos näyttää Hyvinkäälle viikonlopuksi melkein täydellistä joulukuun ajokeliä. Olisiko lauantai-maanantai välille halukkaita yhteislenkkeilijöitä? 
> 
> Nimimerkki: 31.12 ja 1.1 ovat vain osa kalenterien valmistajien salaliittoa.



Saas nährä ny. Tulis enztex viikonloppuuu ... pitkiä nää ns. välipäivät täällä töissä  :Irvistys: 
Ylen-juotu-syöty mäti-lohi-perunat-valkoviinittely-kinkku-laatikot-punaviinittely-suklaa-pulla-pipari-kaffittelu-*kö* se väsyttää vai niiden puute? Ainii oluttelu unohtu :Cool:

----------


## lansive

Viikonloppu menee Satakunnassa. Mietin juuri, että viitsisikö ottaa pyörää mukaan. Onhan sielläkin jokunen polku jota voi kihnuttaa.

----------


## twentyniner

Mää lähden ainakin aamusta klo 09-10 aikoihin pariksi tunniksi happihyppelylle ,ringasin JaSalle ,joka lupasi ilmoittaa täällä vielä tänä iltana omat siirtonsa huomisen suhteen.

Olisiko Alttarikivi sopiva lähtöpaikka? Laittakaa lähtijät sopiva aika,kun minä laitoin tuon paikan  :Hymy:

----------


## TaitettaVille

Olipa komea sää ajella Järvenpäästä Jokelaan ja Hyvinkäälle. Löytyi muutama uusi (minulle, jäljistä päätellen kaikki muut ovat tietäneet siitä) polkukin työmatkoja varten.

Asiaan. 9.30 on jo riittävän valoisaa. Ehdotan täten 9.30, koska 9.00 on liian aikaisin ja 10.00 liian myöhään.

----------


## twentyniner

Ehdotus meni läpi, klo 09.30 Alttarikiveltä lähtö ja puolilta päiviltä takaisin.

----------


## JaSa

> Ehdotus meni läpi, klo 09.30 Alttarikiveltä lähtö ja puolilta päiviltä takaisin.



Täältä tullee pari lähtijää, säävarauksella. Ilmoitellaan 8.30 jos ei lähdetä tällä palstalla. Meillä oli tarkoitus heittää Hyvinkäätä ympäri ns. setävauhdilla lähinnä ulkoilureittejä. Jos lähdette meidän suuntaan, niin munkkikafferahaa mukaan - poiketaan ABC:llä.

----------


## twentyniner

Tämä plääni käy, jäykästi ilman vaihteita lähden, mutta hilloa mukaan kaffea varten löytyy  :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

Mainio ilma. 9.30 alttarikivellä.

----------


## twentyniner

> Mainio ilma. 9.30 alttarikivellä.



Kyllä vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

> Tänään kuuden maissa jostain johonkin?



Viikko meni mut huomenna torspolenkki, äijälenkki, Hypyn harrastelenkki ja mahdollisesti 7-Veljeksen XCM radan katsastus. Itse otan CXSS tai FBCXSS kalustoo, mutta suosittelen Enduro kalustoo.

----------


## KSU

Mahdollisesti ehkä joo.

----------


## SimmiS

> Mahdollisesti ehkä joo.



No nyt pitää tulla oikein kattomaan tätä ihmettä.  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun D6503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitoksia kaikille seurasta ja etenkin ratamestaritriolle. Molemmissa käsissä on nyt rakkulat. Ei ehkä paras pyörävalinta, mut näyttihän se tuollakin menevän ja taluttamalla loput.

----------


## SimmiS

Tänään käytiin Fiskars trail centterin avajaisissa.

Tapahtuma oli onnistunut ja trailit oli oikein mukavia. Atettiin kaikki kertaalleen ja punaisia enskapätkiä toiseenkin kertaan.
Karttaan on merkattu keltaisella mielestäni ehdottomat helmikohdat.


Ylempi merkattu traili sisälsi kallioajoa ja sieltä laskeuduttiin puusillalle. Tästä matkajatkui teknisesti haastavaan nousuun.


Hetken kallioilla ajamisen jälkeen tultiin hienoon laskuun jossa rata kulki serpentiinin lailla koko rinteen leveydeltä.


Ja serpentiinin kruunasi pitkokset.


Ja muutenkin maisemat olivat sitä luokkaa, että suosittelen käymään. Valitettavasti kuvat latistavat todellisuutta.

----------


## Virpi

Wau! Tuonne täytyy päästä😊

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko torstaina porukka lähdössä Enduro settiä ajamaan?

----------


## Kahilati

> Olisko torstaina porukka lähdössä Enduro settiä ajamaan?



Ehdollinen ehkä: A) Jos saan iltavapaan neuvoteltua B) Jos etureidet toipuu 7-veljeksen kisassa koetuista krampeista  :Hymy: 

Mihin enduro-retki suuntautuisi?

----------


## SimmiS

No johan on vanhatkin heränneet. Ensin KSU ja sit ehkä Kahilati. Tämähän on yhtä ilotulitusta.

Jos Ben1 tulee niin aattelin vetästä keskustan enskaradan. Jos ei niin sit ihan mitä vaan tai jotain.

----------


## ben1

> No johan on vanhatkin heränneet. Ensin KSU ja sit ehkä Kahilati. Tämähän on yhtä ilotulitusta.
> 
> Jos Ben1 tulee niin aattelin vetästä keskustan enskaradan. Jos ei niin sit ihan mitä vaan tai jotain.



Oon tulossa ellei ihmeitä käy, jäykkäperällä kyllä varmaan pitkästä aikaa

----------


## Kahilati

> No johan on vanhatkin heränneet. Ensin KSU ja sit ehkä Kahilati. Tämähän on yhtä ilotulitusta.
> 
> Jos Ben1 tulee niin aattelin vetästä keskustan enskaradan. Jos ei niin sit ihan mitä vaan tai jotain.



Iltavapaahakemus meni (ehkä) läpi ja etureidet siinä kunnossa, että enää ei tarvitse kiroilla rappusissa  :Hymy:  Tällä tietoa huomenna mukana. Kello 18 Tapainlinnalta vai miten?

----------


## SimmiS

Juurikin näin. Mihinkä sitä hyvää paikkaa ja aikaa muuttaisi.

----------


## SimmiS

Hienot enskasetit tuli heitettyä. Kiitos mukana olleille.

Olisko intoa su aamusta pitkälle makkaralle?

----------


## LasseK

Huomenna pitää jokatapauksessa mennä kauppaan, joten voishan sitä maggaratkin ostaa. Oliko suunnasta jotain suunnitelmia?

----------


## SimmiS

Eipä ole vielä. Mennään sinne mikä tuntuu hyvältä. Olisko ehdotuksia ajasta ja suunnasta?

----------


## LasseK

Mulla olis edelleen se sääksinkierto neitsyys menettämättä. Saiskos se suunta kannatusta?

----------


## SimmiS

Lukittu. Monelta lähetään? 8 vai 9? Kenties siitä välistä?

----------


## Coppi

Sääksi makkaralla kelpaisi mullekin. Tulen lähtöön, Tapsaltako, kunhan aika on lukittu?

----------


## SimmiS

Sääksi klo 9:00 tapikselta sunnuntaina

----------


## LasseK

Olisko ysin lähtö? Paljonko tolla reissulla tulee kilsoja mittariin?

----------


## SimmiS

> Sääksi klo 9:00 tapikselta sunnuntaina



Ysiltä ja olisikohan joku 50+

----------


## Enitax

Sunnuntaille olin itsekin suunnitellut lenkkiä joten taidanpa yrittää lähteä mukaan

----------


## LasseK

Kuulostaa hjuvalta! Ilmestyn paikalle kera maggaran. Saatan ottaa sinappiakin. Harkitsen myös veden ottamista mukaan, jos vaikka maggara laittaa janottamaan.

----------


## SimmiS

Evääksi havittelee Joenpurolta palviryynäriä ja saatampa testata tulevan talven energiajuoman. Eiköhän Märkiön grillillä ole puita niin sinne.

----------


## SimmiS

Ja nyt tarkkana. Varaa itsellesi kalenteri esiin ja tarvikkeet muistiinpanoja varten.

3.12.2016 on Global FatBike Day eli GFBD.

Ja siinäpä ne tärkeimmät.

----------


## Enitax

Syyskauden avauslenkki takana, kiitoksia Simmikselle jälleen hyvästä vetotyöstä ja muille mukavasta lenkkiseurasta. Syötteen jälkeen on pyöräily ollut kesälomatauolla mutta kyllähän vauhti sekä voimat näyttivät edelleen kohdillaan olevan.

----------


## SimmiS

Minunkin puolesta iso kiitos. Jälleen on polkastu makkaralenkki setti käyntiin tunnustelulenkillä.

----------


## Coppi

Hieno sää ja hyvä veto oli tänään, kiitoksia!

----------


## SimmiS

Lähden testaan Haanjan kisakalustoa. To klo 18. Tapainlinnan koululta. Ajelen n.1,5h.

----------


## SimmiS

Coppi:n kanssa oli puhetta Joensuun maastoissa.
http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...kasvussa-video

----------


## Kahilati

> Lähden testaan Haanjan kisakalustoa. To klo 18. Tapainlinnan koululta. Ajelen n.1,5h.



Mahdollisesti mukana. Millaista polkua suunnittelit? Viime torstain enskapolut olivat mainioita- vaikka sykkeet olivat lähes koko ajan yli 180  :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

> .....Millaista polkua suunnittelit?.....



Sellasia polkuja mitä cyclosinkulalla voi ajaa. Siis ei kantaa vaikka lajin hienoimpiin ominaisuuksiin kuuluukin.

----------


## Kahilati

> Sellasia polkuja mitä cyclosinkulalla voi ajaa. Siis ei kantaa vaikka lajin hienoimpiin ominaisuuksiin kuuluukin.



Täytyy jättää väliin. Minulle tulee noutaja jos yritän sinnitellä sinun perässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Coppi

> Coppi:n kanssa oli puhetta Joensuun maastoissa.
> http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...kasvussa-video



Juuri noilla Höytiäisen kanavan upeilla rantapoluilla tuli kesällä sompailtua.

----------


## ben1

Huomenna kosteille kivikoille?

----------


## SimmiS

> Huomenna kosteille kivikoille?



Flunssa päällänsä. Ei uskalla lähtee.

----------


## Poromies

Olisko vkloppuna la tai su intoa lähteä Räyskälään ajeleen ja paisteleen makkaraa. Molemmat päivät näyttää kuivalta.

----------


## JaSa

^Into on valtava, mutta mulla on douppauskuuri menossa. 

Noilla on yritetty ja  yritetään lieventää olotilaa😳

----------


## Poromies

> ^Into on valtava, mutta mulla on douppauskuuri menossa. 
> 
> Noilla on yritetty ja  yritetään lieventää olotilaa😳



Noiden jälkeen joutuu kyllä lähteen liikenteeseen kilpasarjassa ja antaan kusinäytteen Kyrön valvonnassa.

----------


## Enitax

> Olisko vkloppuna la tai su intoa lähteä Räyskälään ajeleen ja paisteleen makkaraa. Molemmat päivät näyttää kuivalta.



Pitkästä aikaa voisi lähteä Räyskälänkin polkuja kiertämään. Lauantai sopisi hieman sunnuntaita paremmin, mutta tarvittaessa voin kyllä joustaa päivän suhteen.

----------


## LasseK

Kukas sitä nyt lääkärissä kävisi, mutta mulla saattaa olla viimeviikonlopun pyöräilyn jäljiltä kylkiluu, tai pari murtunut. Ei oikein kestä aivastaa, joten ei varmaan auta pyöräilläkään. 
Parin seuraavan viikonlopun olen reissussa, joten parannellaan tässä nyt sitten oikein antaumuksella :-D

----------


## Poromies

Toinen idis olis polkea jo perinteeksi muodotunut syksyinen reissu Rmk-Loppi ilvesreittiä.

----------


## Enitax

Minulle sopii kumpikin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Poromies

No mennään sit tota ilvesreittiä. Klo 10 Riuttan majalta.

----------


## Enitax

Tehdään näin.

----------


## kry

Tiedoksi teille näin ennen lumia.
Kallen laavulla on nykyään tulenteko sallittu vain talvikaudella. Seuraavana juhannuksena pitää suunnata toisaalle makkaroiden kanssa.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzf...czOENlejA/view

Lisäksi laavun kupeeseen on tullut yksitysalue-kylttejä (se metsä minne Jasan polttopuut jemmattu ja linjalle johtava tie). Tiedustelin asiaa Hausjärven liikuntapaikoista vastaavalta niin reiteillä kulkemiseen ne eivät vaikuta.

----------


## JaSa

> Tiedoksi teille näin ennen lumia.
> Kallen laavulla on nykyään tulenteko sallittu vain talvikaudella. Seuraavana juhannuksena pitää suunnata toisaalle makkaroiden kanssa.✂✂✂✂
> .



Mitenköhän sen kodan laita, joka muutaman kilsan päässä Oitin suuntaan - saakohan siellä paistaa makkaraa kesäaikaan?  Sehän on OK paikka,  kun juhannuksena kuitennii sataa.

----------


## JaSa

Vielä ... eiks jussina oo yleensä niin talviset olosuhteet, et makkaran paisto o sallittua,  tulkitsee hän.

----------


## Poromies

Kiitokset Enitax ja Pete. Reitti oli nopeassa kunnossa ja viime vuonna palloilua aiheuttanut reitin etsintä aukolla sujui nyt mallikkaasti. Siellähän se polku oli  :Hymy: .

----------


## Enitax

Kiitokset myös täältä Poromiehelle kaitselmuksesta ja Petelle ajoseurasta. Komea syksyinen ajosää joten ilo oli taas olla liikenteessä.

Vähän jo reitin päällä yritimme muistella viime vuotista ajolenkkiä ja tulimme tulokseen että aikasemmin loppukesästä sen täytyi olla. No eipä ollutkaan, vaan vielä hieman myöhemmin 11.10.2015 oltiin oltu polkua jyräämässä. 
Täältä löytyy datat eilisestä lenkistä ja täältä taas viime vuotisesta. Tänä vuonna kokonaisaika lenkillä oli aika tasan 4 tuntia, kun viime vuonna vastaavasti kului reilu 4,5h. Tästä huolimatta keskisyke tänä vuonna oli reilusti matalempi ja energiankulutuskin ihan hitusen maltillisempi... Ilmeisesti vuoden aikana on jotain saatu aikaan  :Sekaisin:

----------


## SimmiS

> Kiitokset myös täältä Poromiehelle kaitselmuksesta ja Petelle ajoseurasta. Komea syksyinen ajosää joten ilo oli taas olla liikenteessä.
> 
> Vähän jo reitin päällä yritimme muistella viime vuotista ajolenkkiä ja tulimme tulokseen että aikasemmin loppukesästä sen täytyi olla. No eipä ollutkaan, vaan vielä hieman myöhemmin 11.10.2015 oltiin oltu polkua jyräämässä. 
> Täältä löytyy datat eilisestä lenkistä ja täältä taas viime vuotisesta. Tänä vuonna kokonaisaika lenkillä oli aika tasan 4 tuntia, kun viime vuonna vastaavasti kului reilu 4,5h. Tästä huolimatta keskisyke tänä vuonna oli reilusti matalempi ja energiankulutuskin ihan hitusen maltillisempi... Ilmeisesti vuoden aikana on jotain saatu aikaan



Pitänee alkaa reenaamaan et pysyy perässä.

----------


## HTM_line

Tervehdys syksyisille metsäpyöräilijöille! Kutsutaanpa kaikki lehisedun pyöräilijät lauantaina 5.11.2016 nautiskelemaan Sääksjärven ja Kiljavannummen maastoista. Samalla voisimme treffata Nurmijärven Ladun uudessa tukkikohdassa Veteraanien majalla, Särkilahdentie 84, Röykkä kello 11-15 välillä. Ladun maastopyöräilijät virittää mökille nuotion tulille ja keittelee kahfetta valmiiksi, joten ei muuta kun tulkaa moikkaamaan meitä ja muita tuttuja maastopyöräilyn merkeissä. Kahvit, teet ja mehut tarjoaa talo, mutta makkarat ja muuta evästä kannattaa varata omaa reppuun. Lenkinkin saa jokainen suunnitella oman fiiliksen mukaan. Ohessa vielä lisää infoa tapahtumasta: Kokoontumisajo Sääksissä 5.11.2016

----------


## SimmiS

Makkaralenkkiä tarjolla 23.10 su klo 8:30 tapikselta. Olisko mukaan lähtiöitä?

----------


## sma

On, ainakin minä.

----------


## SimmiS

On se hyvä ettei yksin tarvi mennä kärkkäriä syömään.

----------


## Herman

Onnittelut Poro/Burro-joukkueelle menestyksestä Synkän Syysunelman reitillä :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitoksia Sma ja Sakke yber hyvästä setistä. Sääksi kierrettiin ja makkara tuli syötyä.

----------


## SimmiS

Huomenna lamppulenkkiä klo 18. Tapainlinnan koululta

----------


## Enitax

Voisin lähteä mukaan pimeään harhailemaan.

----------


## JuTu

Löytyykö kiinnostusta pyörävaellukseen? Kaikki kamppeet mukana omavaraisesti. alkuun viikonloppuretkiä kunnes löytyy sopiva setin rikaaminen

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitos Enitax, Sma ja Heikki aavistuksen kosteassa mutta, niin lystikkäästä ajosetistä.

----------


## SimmiS

> Löytyykö kiinnostusta pyörävaellukseen? Kaikki kamppeet mukana omavaraisesti. alkuun viikonloppuretkiä kunnes löytyy sopiva setin rikaaminen



Viime talvena taisi pari porukkaa yön viettää laavulla. Minkälaisella ohjelmalla varustettua retkeä olit ajatellut? Lyhyet matkat n.20km laavulle ja takas. Vai kenties 80km/päivä?

----------


## SimmiS

Huomen aamuna klo 9.00 lähtee makkaralenkki juna Tapainlinnan Koululta kohti uusia seikkailuja.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Aattelin lähtee huomenna navigoimaan kaverin kanssa Kallenlaavulle,kun en oo koskaan vielä käyny siellä pyörällä.
Olikos se niin,että omat puut mukaan ?

----------


## SimmiS

Varminta on omilla. Toisinaan sieltä löytyy ja toisinaan ei.

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta mukana olleille. Hyvää settiä viileähkössä säässä.

----------


## JaSa

> Kiitos lenkkiseurasta mukana olleille. Hyvää settiä viileähkössä säässä.



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HAT

> Huomen aamuna klo 9.00 lähtee makkaralenkki juna Tapainlinnan Koululta kohti uusia seikkailuja.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SimmiS

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Se juna tais mennä jo tammen ohi aamusta vai olisko ollu koivu ite.  :Vink:

----------


## HAT

> Se juna tais mennä jo tammen ohi aamusta vai olisko ollu koivu ite.



Väsyneen miehen näppihäiriö kosketusnäytöllä 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SimmiS

> Väsyneen miehen näppihäiriö kosketusnäytöllä 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Näin kuulin Hevosmiestentietotoimiston kautta.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Oujjee, kävin kaverin kans ekaa kertaa Kallenlaavulla,olipas kivat maastot mennentullen. Kyllä on Hyvinkäällä ihmisen hyvä maastopyöräillä !

Missäs kylänmiesten retkiseurue mahtoi käyä ?

----------


## SimmiS

Samoilla huudeilla mut lääniä riittää. Harvoin siellä kehenkään törmää. Pitänee joskus lähtee samaan aikaan samasta paikasta.

----------


## JuTu

Riippuu maastosta ja porukasta, mutta josko aluksi max 50 km/päivä.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

> Riippuu maastosta ja porukasta, mutta josko aluksi max 50 km/päivä.



Mihinkä päin ois suunta ja monta pv?

Mä haaveilen sellasesta usean päivän retkestä,mutta puuttuu polkutietous, en tiedä ku tyyliin Jäkestä Riihimäelle asti polkuja...

----------


## SimmiS

Mul olis noin 220km polkua tiedossa ja ketunlenkit päälle. Makkarapaistopisteitä on ainakin 12 joista osa on laavuja. Sit on ainakin yks kota ja loput ulkotulia. Pisin mikä on tullu ajettua on 84km noin niinku kotikonnuilla.

Tulkaa ajelemaan makkaralenkkiä niin tutustutaan. Seuraavan kerran vois yrittää 19.11. aamulähdöllä. Huutelen lähemmin kunhan taivaankappaleet ja maanmatoset on järjestyksessä.

Kyllä letkaan mahtuu. Ei sitä vielä ole ruuhkaksi ollu.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Tossa muutaman retkihenkisen kaverin kans puhuttiin,niin ois hauska duunaa sellasella "mtbseikkailu"-formaatilla joku muutaman päivän reissu. Eli huoltoauto roudais kamat seuraavaan yöpymis-paikkaan ja sitten pyöräiltäis ns. tyhjillä pyörillä,jolloinka tavaramäärä ei haittais ajamista.
Lähtökohtasesti ollaan logistisista syistä johtuen ajateltu,että lähtö tapahtuis Jäkestä, mutta määränpää on auki.

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko intoa huomenna lähtee ensilumille?

----------


## HTM_line

Muistutuksena ensi lauantain kokoontumisajo Kiljavan maastoihin, eli suunta Nurmijärven Ladun mökille (Veteraanien maja), Särkilahdentie 84. Klo 11-15 nuotiot, kahfet, ym. tarjolla. Ja ne ajomaastot. Jess! Tervetuloa! Lisätietoa: www.nurmijarvenlatu.fi/tapahtumat

----------


## JaSa

> Kiitos lenkkiseurasta mukana olleille. Hyvää settiä viileähkössä säässä.



Lenkkiseura jättänyt vaelluspaikalle yllärin - sytykkeitä ja tikut  :Vink: 

*TÄNKS*

----------


## JaSa

Oliskos aika perinteiselle  jäniskevenn ... ei vaan rusakkokevennykselle



Russakka lähti edestä, kuusen alta ja jäi alle 10m päähän ihmettelemään, että kukas herätti päiväunilta.
Kaikenlaisia luontokokemuksia näkee, kun joutuu odottelemaan, että koska sitä pääsis läskeilemään.

----------


## Coppi

Tää pitäis varmaan olla kuvarasteissa, mutta pistetään arvoitus nyt tänne. Tänään ensilumilenkuralla en jänöön törmännyt vaan tämmöiseen pömpeliin, onko kukaan muu bongannut paikkaa eli mistähän moinen löytyy?

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko Kytäjän kallioilla.

----------


## Coppi

Kalliolla on mut ei Kytäjällä.

Pömpelin vierestä löytyy komia jyrkänne.



JASAA?

----------


## SimmiS

Tää on se musta joku. Käytiin siellä porukalla. JaSa gyl tietää.

----------


## Coppi

Ei oo Mustaa kiveä Usmissa, ihan toisessa suunnassa.

----------


## JaSa

Shhhhh ... mä mietin. Missäs tommonen olis & aitaaaaa?

----------


## JaSa

^^^On vaikee. Öööö 🤔oisko Junninkallio. Jos ei, niin se oli paras arvaus🤓

----------


## Coppi

> ^^^On vaikee. Öööö oisko Junninkallio. Jos ei, niin se oli paras arvaus



Jasaan voi aina luottaa, Junninkalliohan se: https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Poikkesin Nykiöön polkiessa tsekkaamassa Kettukallion kautta tuonne Junnin vanhalle avolouhokselle johtavat urat. Ihan magee paikka tavallaan ja siinä oli parikin tee-se-itse-nuotiopaikkaa ympäristössä.

----------


## JaSa

^Jahka tästä noustaan Salsan selkään, niin tuo metsä täytyy tutkailla paremmin. Jääny vähille. On aina pitänyt ja pitänyt.

----------


## SimmiS

No millon Coppi ottaa kuppia ja näyttää uudet paikat  :Vink:

----------


## Coppi

^ Jos kupittamaan lähetään, jää kyllä paikat näyttämättä😝

----------


## kry

Vuosi sitten tuon löysin, siellähän oli se vanha lipputankokin vielä pystyssä. Puinen. Mihin käyttöön koppi lienee tehty? Haulikko ammuntaa siellä ainakin on harjoitettu. Siitä paikasta ylemmäs katajasaaresta kiimasuolle olen yrittänyt raivata polkua. Sanotaanko että 100m joutuu metsän keskellä vielä ihmettelemään mutta ihan selkeä suunta ja pohja siinä on männikössä.

----------


## JaSa

Tää on niin tätä  :Irvistys:     Polkujen eteenhän on helppo tyrkätä kaikki ylimääräinen

----------


## Coppi

^ Toi on Sveitsistä ja eilen itekin rytöä kirosin. Siitä samalta polulta jo hieman rankoja siirtelin sivuun, mutta tuohon kekoon ei into oikein riittänyt.

Oli kyllä metka keli eilen iltalenkillä kulkemattomassa Usmin putskussa paksulla punnertaa, olematon vetopito takagummissa ja pienikin nyppylä meni tunkkaamiseksi.

----------


## JaSa

^ Kävin kävelyllä ja arvasin,  että otat "copin" asiasta, jos laitan kuvan.
 Nääs arvasin myös, että teikäläinenhän siellä on kulkenut ja tunteehan noista renkaan jäljistä teikäläisen :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JaSa

Ai, mitä tehtiin n. vuosi sitten  (isänpäivää ennen)?  Noh - maggaralenkillä tietty:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b0e0c702da1499

Mahtavaa oli nuo Heikin tarjoamat kaffet ja leivonnaiset ja "tervakset"
Vähän hävettää nyt, q tulin näemmä asphaltia takaisin ja muut polkuillen.  Oli paluumatkalla joku muukin mukana - kuka tunnustaa? 
Kun tää douppauskausi on ohi niin sitä aloitetaan taas :Cool:

----------


## SimmiS

> Ai, mitä tehtiin n. vuosi sitten  (isänpäivää ennen)?  Noh - maggaralenkillä tietty:
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b0e0c702da1499
> 
> Mahtavaa oli nuo Heikin tarjoamat kaffet ja leivonnaiset ja "tervakset"
> Vähän hävettää nyt, q tulin näemmä asphaltia takaisin ja muut polkuillen.  Oli paluumatkalla joku muukin mukana - kuka tunnustaa? 
> Kun tää douppauskausi on ohi niin sitä aloitetaan taas



Mukavia reissuja olivat nuo viimevuotisen.

----------


## Virpi

Ai, muutkin muistelevat menneitä reissuja. Tänään itsekin katselin facesta kuvia ja reissukertomuksia viimevuotisista naisten retkistä. Kivoja muistoja on kyllä jäänyt☺️

----------


## JaSa

Dillinger 5 oranssipolulla tänä aamunako?

----------


## Coppi

^ Oikein tunnistettu👍

Kävin viikolla hiihtämässä leveillä suksilla pohjat kuntoon ja tänään pääsi jo hyvin fläsällä.

----------


## JaSa

^Arvasin. Kukapa muu tuolla oranssilla osaisi kulkea.
Itse kävelin Kaksoislammin suunnasta osan oranssia ja jatkoin metsäillen ABC:lle

----------


## SimmiS

*Virallinen kutsu* loppuvuoden tärkeimpään tapahtumaan eli *GFBD-ajoihin*. Olit sitten liikenteessä asianmukaisella kalustolla vähintään 4" kumeilla tahi nakkirenkailla niin tervetuloa mukaan. Tavoitteena on ajaa ryhmissä ja kokoontua *3.12.2016* Oittiin Kallen laavulle makkaran paistoon ja saattaa sinnä marsukin aivastaa. Lähtö tapahtuu 9:30 Tapaininlinnan koululta osoitteesta Torikatu 30. Tavoitteena on saapua yhtäaikaa Kallen laavulle 11:45-12.15.

Vetäjät tulee *Cycling El Burro* tiimistä ja nämä aasit ratsastavat *Canyon Dude*:lla

Naisten ryhmää vetää Miletski
Miesten ryhmää/iä vetää SimmiS ja herra X. Kovimmat huhut ovat kielineet jopa Pukumiehestä.


Näinhän se viimevuonna sunniteltiin, mutta kuinkas kävikään. Ennen Ampukalliota oli miesten ryhmässä tehty jo kolmet rengastyöt ja naiset olivat jo ties kuinka kaukana. Ei auttanut loppukirit ei mitkään vaan Naiset olivat laavulla kun miehet vasta kivisuoralla.

Reitti voisi olla seuraavanlainen. Tosin vetäjällä on kaikki vapaus tehdä tarpeellisia muutoksia aikataulun pitämiseksi, jotta päästään laavulle oikeaan aikaan. 
Komeudessaan pituutta tulisi n. 55km.
Tehtaan suo, Tyninharju, lentsikka kallio, Erkylän silta, Fk-rata, Motokross-rata,
ampukallio, linja pumputi, Kalaton, Voitie, Pumtrack, Buzzle kivi, Veden puhdistamo,
kivisuora, Kallen laavu......tauko.......jyrkkämäki, Kettulan puomi, poromiehen tiheikkö, Voitien reunaa soramontulle, Hikiäntien
pumptrack, Rutikan kierto, Hautuumaan tausta, RC-rata, Erkylän silta, VR aita, VR portti, maauimalalta koululle.


Ja kun päivän hauskuudet on ohi niin olemme varanneet Amarillosta n.15 hengen pöydän ruokailua varten klo 20=>. Lupasin päivittää 28.11 illallispöydän istumavahvuuden. Ja muistakaa, että Avecit ovat yhtä tervetulleita kuin itse ohjastajatkin. Ja onhan tuolta jokunen sitten lähtenyt jatkoillekin. Onko se nyt sitten Rai.... vai kenties Rai Rai...... niin Make79 vahvistaa tämän sitten 4.12 jossakin vaiheessa.


Tervetuloa mukaan ja olethan ajoissa 9:25 lähtö mestoilla.

LÄHTÖ Tapaninlinnan koululla 3.12.2016 klo 9:30.


Lisäinfoa tapahtuman laajuudesta FAT-BIKE.COM.

----------


## SimmiS

GFBD Pöytävaraus käy jo kuumana ja ensimmäiset paikat on jo varattu.

Satanakki
Miletski, Simmis

Alustavasti
Elizabeth, JaSa, Pete, Sari, Marinka

----------


## Elizabeth

Elizabeth haluaisi siirtyä satanakki-osastolle ja liittää mukaan aveckinsa Jappen sallimuksen mukaan. Ja kaikki nämä vaatimukset siis ilman polkaisun polkaisua.  :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

> Elizabeth haluaisi siirtyä satanakki-osastolle ja liittää mukaan aveckinsa Jappen sallimuksen mukaan. Ja kaikki nämä vaatimukset siis ilman polkaisun polkaisua.



Polkuhintaan menee, mutta menköön. 

Satanakki
Miletski, Simmis, Elizabeth, Jappe

Alustavasti
JaSa, Pete, Sari, Marinka

----------


## SimmiS

Pöytävaraus 19.11


Satanakki
Miletski, Simmis, Elizabeth, Jappe, Marinka, Virpi, BrassiPat


Alustavasti
JaSa, Pete, Sari

----------


## LasseK

Urheilujäljitin kertoo karua tarinaa mun viimeaikaisista maastopyöräilyistä, joita on viimeisen 2kk ajalta tasan yksi tunnin lenkki. Levätty on siis perusteellisesti, joten toi 55km saattaa olla vähän turhankin helppo nakki. Ajattelin kuitenkin, että ilmoittaudun mukaan joukkoon, ja dinnerille myös. Dinnerille olisi tulossa myös tuo parempi puolisko. 
Tarttis sitten varmaan myös vääntää nastagummit alle ja koittaa mahtuuko trikoot vielä päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## tee_pu

Vahva ehkä tulemiselle lauantaille mikäli pari pikku ehtoa täyttyvät. Nämä ehdot eivät täysin ole minun käsissä enään. Eli fläsä ehtii saapua perille arkena (mahdollisuuksien rajoissa vielä). Mutta pärjääkö siellä maastossa vielä kesärenkailla? Läskillä ajokomemus näyttää jäävän suhteellisen vähään vielä ennen viikonloppua.

----------


## SimmiS

Pöytävaraus 28.12

Satanakki
Miletski, Simmis, Elizabeth, Jappe, Marinka, Virpi, BrassiPat, Tapsa,  LasseK & parempi puolisko, Make, DH, Sma

Alustavasti
JaSa, Pete, Sari, Heikki

----------


## SimmiS

> .....Mutta pärjääkö siellä maastossa vielä ilman kesärenkailla?



Hyvin pärjää nastoilla ja ilman. Nakkirenkaalla vielä pääsee, mutta jos paljon tulee lunta niin sit voi jo ahistaa heikoimpia.

----------


## Coppi

Ajamaan tulossa nastoilla tai ilman, mutta dinnerin jätän väliin.

----------


## LasseK

Sattuisko joku tarviimaan Ice Spiker Evo Pro 27,5 / 2,25 nastanakkia? 
Mä nimittäin nykäisin sellaisen 29" etiketillä varustetusta paketista ja koitettu on, että ei mene 27,5 29" vanteelle  :Hymy:  Sovin jo myyjän kanssa, että tarvittaessa saan lähettää takaisinkin, mutta sama se on tietty myydä jos joku sattuu tarvitsemaan.

----------


## T-CUP

Tulossa mukaan kanssa.Täällä kans jää toi dinneri väliin.

----------


## mxv

Mukana ajeluosuudella. Fatty on kasattu pikaisesti tapahtumaa varten ajokuntoon ylijäämäosista eikä ole aikaa käydä kunnon koeajolla, joten päivällisaikaan olen luultavasti vielä tunkkaamassa pois metsästä. Onneksi sääennuste ei lupaa paljoa pakkasta niin ei sormet jäädy kovin pahasti kun korjailee pyörää polun varressa.

----------


## O'man

Vahva ehkä ajelulle ainakin, mikäli nakeilla vielä selviää kelistä ja löytyy riittävän hidas juna :Vink:

----------


## kry

Todennäköisesti poluilla mukana nakeilla. Ehkä jopa nastoilla..

----------


## SimmiS



----------


## SimmiS



----------


## JaSa

🤕 oi jospa ... https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ-GBJ5lsIc  🙃

----------


## Coppi

Kovasti kiitoksia GFBD -organisaattori Simmikselle, Heikille taas ihkusta serviisistä ja kry:lle konsultointi- ja varaosa-avusta ketjudamagessa. Hienoa settiä!

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitos kaikille mukana olosta. Loppupuolen ketunlenkeistä kuten Tyninharjusta muodostu 50km täyteen.

----------


## JPM65

Letkan häntäpäähän liittyneet ja kuokkimaan tulleet J & J kiittävät vetäjiä , tarjoiluista ja mukavasta lenkurasta !

----------


## SimmiS

Torstaina Tapaininlinnan koululta klo 18 lähtee perus torspo lenkki.

----------


## Nipu

Onko kytäjän laavuilla polttopuita valmiina? Ajatus olisi lähteä lauantaina ensimmäiselle maastolenkille ja pysähtyä jollain laavulla makkaranpaistoon. Saa myös ehdottaa helppoa maastoa sisältävää reittiä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## T-CUP

Yritän ehtiä Tapsalle klo18

----------


## JaSa

> Onko kytäjän laavuilla polttopuita valmiina? Ajatus olisi lähteä lauantaina ensimmäiselle maastolenkille ja pysähtyä jollain laavulla makkaranpaistoon. Saa myös ehdottaa helppoa maastoa sisältävää reittiä 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei ole osunnut omalle kohdalle, ettei puita olisi. Notskipaikkojen puukatokset ovat yleensä eri paikassa kuin itse notskipaikka. Puita on kuitenkin yleensä kannettuna valmiiksi laavuille. Kypärälammen puukatos on tosi kaukana notskipaikasta. Puut ovat  halottuja, mutta yleensä aika jöötejä.

Maaston helppous on niin henkilökohtaista - mikä on helppoa/vaikeaa?
Minusta seuraavat helppoja ja tylsiä, lukuunottamatta K-18 -polkua.
http://www.hyvinkaa.fi/globalassets/...ailykartta.pdf
Vaikeutta  löytyy osasta seuraavista, mutta joukossa IMO helmiäkin
http://www.hyvinkaa.fi/globalassets/...eilykartta.pdf

----------


## Coppi

^ Noissa Kytäjän virallisissa mtb-reittien laadinnassa on kyllä taas menty helpoimman kautta. Reitit ovat pääasiassa juuri noita JaSa:nkin mainitsemia tylsiä ja liiankin helppoja metsätieuria,  sopisivat paremmin esim. krossarille kuin maasturille. Eihän tuolla sinänsä väliä ole muutkin paremmat polut tuntevalle, mutta seutuja tuntematon maasturikuski jää kyllä paljosta hyvästä paitsi vain virallisia reittejä seuraamalla. Eli parhaat ajopolut ovat noiltakin kartoilta osin löytyvät metsätieverkoston ulkopuoliset urat.

----------


## Coppi

Vielä tuosta reittiasiasta:

Muistanko väärin, että Simmiksellä oli aikoinaan jossain netin syövereissä koottuna gpx-fileet monesta ajetusta maggara- ja muistakin lenkeistä Hyvinkään ympäristöstä? En löytänyt kuukkeloimalla enää. Sieltä löytyi parhaat polut myös Kytäjän ja Usmin maastoista.

----------


## JaSa

> ✂ Ajatus olisi lähteä lauantaina *ensimmäiselle* maastolenkille ✂



Jos asia noin, niin noilla helpporeiteillä on hyvä aloittaa. Jos ekalla kertaa ei halua kauemmaksi, niin Kaksoislammet on hyvä. Ruuhkaa voi olla, mutta tulet voi olla jo valmiina. Jos matkaa haluaa lisää, niin sitten Kiiskilammen notskipaikalle. Noh - kaikkihan nuo notskipaikat on hyviä, kunhan pääsee maggaranpaistoon :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## SimmiS

> Vielä tuosta reittiasiasta:
> 
> Muistanko väärin, että Simmiksellä oli aikoinaan jossain netin syövereissä koottuna gpx-fileet monesta ajetusta maggara- ja muistakin lenkeistä Hyvinkään ympäristöstä? En löytänyt kuukkeloimalla enää. Sieltä löytyi parhaat polut myös Kytäjän ja Usmin maastoista.



Näinhän se on. Tosin Usmista ei montaa rantua ole.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...lBWNkI5Wkg2VVE

----------


## lansive

> ^ Noissa Kytäjän virallisissa mtb-reittien laadinnassa on kyllä taas menty helpoimman kautta. Reitit ovat pääasiassa juuri noita JaSa:nkin mainitsemia tylsiä ja liiankin helppoja metsätieuria,  sopisivat paremmin esim. krossarille kuin maasturille.



Reitit on kyllä laadittu ihan muille kuin aktiivisilla harrastajille. Lisäksi vastuukysymyksetkin voivat aiheuttaa sen, ettei kovin paljon "oikeaa" maastoa reiteille eksy. Jos ostaa Primasta maastofillarin ja katsoo kaupungin sivuilta mihin pääsee ajamaan niin nuo voi olla varsin hyviä vaihtoehtoja semmoisille tapauksille. Seutuja tuntematon maasturikuski (siis sellainen joka ajaa oikeita polkuja) hakee reitti-infoa todennäköisesti muualta kuin kaupungin sivuilta.

----------


## Nipu

Kiitos kaikille vastanneille. Tosiaan kyse on ensimmäisestä maastolenkistä.

Tällaista suunittelua kaverin kanssa lenkistä.

----------


## JaSa

^ tolla reitillä  Pikku-Piilon ja Piilolammen väli on syksyisin useimmiten too-si märkä. En ole käynyt tänä syksynä siellä. Toivottavasti näin ei ole tai tulee pakkasta ja väli jäätyy.
Piilolammen ja Usmin väli on vaativaa polkua. Piilolta koilliseen -pätkä on tunkattavaa ja sitä kaakkoon, Usmiin on  ajettavaa kapeeta, melko vaativaa polkua.
Onpa tuolla muutama muukin tunkattava pätkä, mutta lyhyehköä.

----------


## colli

Miten noi retkikartassa näkyvät reitit ,onko ajettavaa polkua vai tietä?

----------


## JaSa

> Miten noi retkikartassa näkyvät reitit ,onko ajettavaa polkua vai tietä?



Alue on liian laaja selvitettäväksi lyhyesti ja kartasta ei näe, onko polku ajettavaa polkua vai ei, koska voi olla kivikkoinen, juurakkoinen yms. Toiset ajaa mielellään näillä poluilla ja toiset ...
Lisäksi tuosta retkikartasta voi olla vaikeaa erottaa polkua ja ajopolkua. 

*Ajotie* / (musta yhtenäinen viiva, autolla ajettavaa)
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

*Ajopolku (*metsäautotie/traktoriura?). 
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
*
Polku (*="kinttupolku"*)* 
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.fi/karttapaikka/?share=customMarker&n=6725771.32174374&e=377844.10  70221064&title=Polku&desc=&zoom=11&layers=%5B%7B%2  2id%22%3A2%2C%22opacity%22%3A100%7D%5D

http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/site...itys_kkp_0.pdf

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko su aamuna 8:30 lähtiöitä makkaralenkille? Usmi tai Herunen on ollu ajatuksissa.

----------


## KSU

Ääni Usmille.

----------


## SimmiS

> Ääni Usmille.



Siis Usmiin su 8:30 Tapikselta.

----------


## T-CUP

Mukana Usminlenkissä.

----------


## SimmiS

Kuka tietää missä ollaan?

----------


## Coppi

Ootte Teron laavuilla: https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

Piti itsekin lähtee messiin, mutta sänky voitti ja polkaisin jäljillenne vasta myöhemmin. Olitte ajaneet jäljistä päätellen Oranssipolkua hieman väärin vanhan hakkuaukon jälkeen.

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille. Muka K-18 mäki. Korkeintaan K-10.

----------


## SimmiS

> Ootte Teron laavuilla: https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D
> 
> Piti itsekin lähtee messiin, mutta sänky voitti ja polkaisin jäljillenne vasta myöhemmin. Olitte ajaneet jäljistä päätellen Oranssipolkua hieman väärin vanhan hakkuaukon jälkeen.



Vastaus oli oikein. Varmistin Don JaSalta vielä. Väärin ja väärin. Ei välttämättä kun meillä ei ollut suuntaa ja monikaan seuruesta ei tiennyt minne oltiin menossa. Mukaanlukien allekirjoittanut. Aamulla sain karttureiden kartturilta viimeiset ohjeet puhelimitse ennen lähtöä. Harvoin sitä niin tuoreilla ohjeilla lähdetään ja sit joku sanoo ettei muka ole valmisteltu reittiä. Nytkin reitti oli tiedossa 2min ennen polkasua. Tosin sekin vaihtu usempaan otteeseen ennen 3 tien alitusta. Semmosta säätöä oli ihan loppuun asti. että koiraradallakin olin jo menossa väärään suuntaan. Olisko me tehty 4 ukemia tälläkertaa. Lopulta sain makkaran paistettua Terpan "vanhan naapurin" laavulla. Kysessä siis Eramatkojen tilukset. Linkki sinne tässä.

----------


## JaSa

> ...✂  Ei välttämättä kun meillä ei ollut suuntaa ja monikaan seuruesta ei tiennyt minne oltiin menossa ✂...



 :Vink: 😂 Joo sitähän tässä ihmeteltiin. Vai oliks seurueella niin  kova vauhti, että meni mutka pitkäksi?
 [👈 *KLIK🤔*]

----------


## Hannu Hämäläinen

Onkohan nuo 2015 jäljet (Kaukas, Usmi lampikierros, Kallen laavu vielä ajettavissa kunnossa? Jos vaikka innostuisi joku viikonloppu ajamaan gps-jälkeä pitkin.

Hannu





> Näinhän se on. Tosin Usmista ei montaa rantua ole.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...lBWNkI5Wkg2VVE

----------


## Coppi

^ Usmi lampikierros on varmasti ajettavissa, tosin siinä on ainakin yksi pakollinen tunkkaus Kiiskilammen kallioilla ja osa urista on ei niin selviä eli seikkailuhengellä liikenteeseen. Kallelle pääsee myös varmasti, tosin en ruvennut tarkistamaan juuri tuon lenkin tarkempia jälkispeksejä, mutta tuossa Kallelle menossa on kyllä niin paljon eri polkuvariantteja matkan varrella että aina pääsee jostain ja valinnanvaraa on. Mahdollinen lumisade tekee tietysti vähemmän kuljetuista urista paikoin haastavia, mutta tällä hetkellä lumesta ei haittaa ole vaan polut on oikein rapsakkaan hyvässä kunnossa. Kaukasin suunnassa ei ole tullut viime aikoina liikuttua eli siitä en nyt sano mitään.

----------


## SimmiS

Huomenna klo 18 Tapikselta valopää lenkkiä puskee. Olisko mukaan lähtiöitä vai omine aikoine menisin?

----------


## Make79

> Huomenna klo 18 Tapikselta valopää lenkkiä puskee. Olisko mukaan lähtiöitä vai omine aikoine menisin?



Joo.. Siis kyllä.. eiku mite se oli emmä tiiä.. 
Joo.. Ei. Kyllä ;-)

----------


## SimmiS

> Joo.. Siis kyllä.. eiku mite se oli emmä tiiä.. 
> Joo.. Ei. Kyllä ;-)



Asia harvinaisen selvä. Tai siis niin no joo.

----------


## Coppi

> Onkohan nuo 2015 jäljet (Kaukas, Usmi lampikierros, Kallen laavu vielä ajettavissa kunnossa? Jos vaikka innostuisi joku viikonloppu ajamaan gps-jälkeä pitkin.
> 
> Hannu



Usmi lampikierros on tänään testattu edelleen toimivaksi. Nyt siellä on virtuaalijäljen lisäksi läskirenkaan jälki seurattavaksi. Polut ja urat ovat oikeastaan paremmassa kunnossa kuin sulan maan aikaan, ei ole mutaa tai märkyyttä filoa sotkemassa ja jopa ikimärkä Piilo - Pikku-Piilo välikin jäässä ja ajettavissa uppoamatta turpeeseen, myös Kiiskin kalliot pääsi kiertämään kätsysti jäätä pitkin eli tunkkaus jäi kyllä ihan minimiin. Eipä ollut kukaan liikkunut Kiiskilammen ja Mäkiperän väliä, mutta hyvin sieltäkin ainakin fläsällä pääsi. Hienot on olosuhteet just nyt!

----------


## JaSa

> Usmi lampikierros on tänään testattu edelleen toimivaksi.✂....
> ... ✂Hienot on olosuhteet just nyt!



... 😡😧😔...

----------


## Reenaaja

huomenna 25. 12 ketää lähössä polkee Hyvinkäältä jostain ? jotain tarttis tehrä....

----------


## Make79

> huomenna 25. 12 ketää lähössä polkee Hyvinkäältä jostain ? jotain tarttis tehrä....



Vähän oli puhetta että tapsana tapsalta.. Eli vasta maanantaina.. 
Eli tapainlinnan koululta joskus aamusta joku lenkura  johonkin.

----------


## Reenaaja

Ma käy mulle ainakin ...tänään olin kaltevan suunnalla...

----------


## SimmiS

Tapsanpäivänajelu lähtee Tapsalta (tapaininlinnan koulu) klo.13 reikäleipä.

----------


## Reenaaja

mulle käy toi aika...kun nyt olen täällä päin ...kilpafillari on himassa...

----------


## JaSa

> ^into on valtava, mutta mulla on douppauskuuri menossa. 
> 
> noilla on yritetty ja  yritetään lieventää olotilaa😳



ei enää douppausta





> ... 😡😧😔...



ei enää ota pattiin ja huokailua, kun muut kehuu kelejä

EKA LENKKI TAKANA 5kk JÄLKEEN - AIVAN MAHTAVAA!

----------


## sma

EKA LENKKI TAKANA 5kk JÄLKEEN - AIVAN MAHTAVAA!

[/QUOTE]

Hienoa, suur kartturi on päässyt takaisin satulaan.  :Nolous:

----------


## JaSa

Dänks!
Nyt vaan lisää treeniä, että pysyy edes  maggaralenkkivauhdissa. Vai olisko sähköläski vastaus tohon😯 - no ei ainakaan vielä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Coppi

> EKA LENKKI TAKANA 5kk JÄLKEEN - AIVAN MAHTAVAA!



Tää oli hieno uutinen!👍

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Dänks!
> Nyt vaan lisää treeniä, että pysyy edes  maggaralenkkivauhdissa. Vai olisko sähköläski vastaus tohon - no ei ainakaan vielä



Hienoa!
Itellä oli 3kk "taukoa" ja viikko sitten pääsin satulaan. Jaan tunnelmat täysin!

----------


## SimmiS

Terve tuloa backkiin. Kunhan pääset sinuiksi kultasi "kullan värisen pyörän" kaa niin lähemmä ruisingille.

----------


## Sami H

Olisiko sunnuntaina 8.1. muita lähtijöitä polkuja avaamaan? Sääennuste on mitä mainioin.

----------


## sma

> Olisiko sunnuntaina 8.1. muita lähtijöitä polkuja avaamaan? Sääennuste on mitä mainioin.



Huomenna La aamusta 9:11  :No huh!:  lähdöllä Tapainlinnan koululta ollaan menossa kiertämään kalattoman lampea.

----------


## O'man

Mahtaakos löytyä uraa mihinkään näin sunnuntaipäivänä? Junnujen kanssa 3h PK lenkille lähdössä vehkojan tebalta 11:00, helpottais ainakin suunnistusta valmiit urat,  tai jos joku jaksaa läskillä tulla aukomaan uuttaa uraa vielä parempi :Vink:

----------


## O'man

ääh meni jo, pojat suunnittelikin keskenään patikoinnin

----------


## SimmiS

Kalattoman ympärille on fläsällä painettu ajouraa. Kyseinen ura pyritään pitään auki koko talven. 

Torstaina tulee taas lunta ja aukasupartio lähtee klo 18 Tapikselta liikenteeseen. Mukaan mahtuu tamppaamaan 26km pitkää reittiä.

Su aamuksi kaavailen Kallen luona käyntiä. Onko muota umpihankihörhöjä lähössä?

----------


## Poromies

Voishan tuo Kalle olla ohjelmassa.

----------


## SimmiS

Eilen saatiin ajettua hyvät pohjat ja tänään kävin avaamassa Kalattoman 8-reitin. Käykäähän kokeilemassa.

----------


## tee_pu

Sattuisiko kalattomasta olemaan jotain gps jälkee? 

Minne kannattaa tänä vkl suunnata perinteisen mallisella jäykkärepällä?

----------


## SimmiS

> Sattuisiko kalattomasta olemaan jotain gps jälkee? 
> 
> Minne kannattaa tänä vkl suunnata perinteisen mallisella jäykkärepällä?



Käyn ajamassa kohta puoleen rannun.

----------


## SimmiS

> Sattuisiko kalattomasta olemaan jotain gps jälkee? 
> 
> Minne kannattaa tänä vkl suunnata perinteisen mallisella jäykkärepällä?



Täältä löytyy. 2017 kansiossa on kalattomalle kierros.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...lBWNkI5Wkg2VVE

----------


## tee_pu

Kiitos ja kumarrus Simmiksen suuntaan. Vielä olisi pieni toive saada lukuoikeudet kyseiseen kansioon. Kaikkien muiden vuosien kansiot kyllä toimivat.

----------


## SimmiS

> Kiitos ja kumarrus Simmiksen suuntaan. Vielä olisi pieni toive saada lukuoikeudet kyseiseen kansioon. Kaikkien muiden vuosien kansiot kyllä toimivat.



On se julkinen mut ei ollut ladannut. Odotteli wifiä. Nyt pitäs näkyä.

----------


## SimmiS

Huomenna Tapsalta klo 8:30 lähtee legendaarinen TK-ajo "TalviKalle". Luvassa on nopeita rännejä, uuvuttavaa umpihankea " monasti on tunkattukin" ja laavulla tulet. 

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

> Eilen saatiin ajettua hyvät pohjat ja tänään kävin avaamassa Kalattoman 8-reitin. Käykäähän kokeilemassa.



Kiitoksia valmiiksi ajetuista pohjista! Oli mahtavan nopsassa kunnossa nyt polut! Se linjojen kautta menevä uusi luuppi oli mukava lisä Kalattoman kierrokseen. Rutikan ympäri pääsi myös valmiiksi tallattuja uria. Alkaa olee uutta lunta jo sen verran, että tuntuu jo ihan oikealta talvelta. Huomenna tarttee varmaan lähtee fillaroinnin sijasta suksimaan omia latuja Usmin suunnille, samalla saa sielläkin avattua polkuja ajamista varten.

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitoksia kaikille mukana olleille. Nyt on latu auki Oittiin asti.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Nämä Usmin polut olivat tän illan fläsälenkillä pääosin hyvässä ajokunnossa, tosin aika hapokas oli tää lenkura vaikkei kilsoja paljon tullutkaan. Matalat paineet gummeihin niin jää tunkkaaminen vähemmälle.

----------


## JaSa

^  kumpaan suuntaan ajoit, myötä vai vastapäivään tota "oranssin" kautta menevää polkua?

----------


## Coppi

Vastapäivään ja tuo väli Siitosen silta - Paarijoki edestakaisin.

----------


## JaSa

Oranssipolku on aikas hyvässä kunnossa. Vahinko, että  huomenna sataa.

----------


## JPM65

Eilen illansuussa pimeässä polkastu petkelsuon kautta , 7 velj. reittiä Iso-karhulle ja siitä oranssia Usmintielle. Väli Petkelsuo - Usminjärventie, melko haastava, no nyt kahdet läskin jäljet.

----------


## JaSa

^ eli oranssilla yhteensä 5 jäljet. Sehän on aivan huippua noilla seuduilla.

----------


## Coppi

Olipas nyt mahtikunnossa Sveitsin ja Usmin polut😀 Piilolampi - invamajat pätkä vähemmän kuljettu, mutta hyvin sieltäkin pääsi kun siel on täydellisen tamppaantuva keli päällänsä. Joku oli kovasti yrittänyt tehdä Oranssipolusta punaista ja luovuttanut verta puhtaan valkoiselle hangelle, toivottavasti ei ollut pahemmasta itsensä telomisesta kyse vai olikohan eläinmaailman tragedia?

----------


## JaSa

^veri oli jo polulla jo eilen ja tänään katsoin tarkemmin, niin verijäljet kuluu mielestäni peuralle. Olisko satuttanut jalkansa, kun ei sitä verta kuitenkaan niin paljon ollut hangella?
Kyllä  nyt kannattaa viikonloppuna suunnata  Usmiin. Ajettavaa polkua/läskiuraa löytyy ja Ladun majakin aukeaa 21.1 lavvantaina, niin pääsee kaffelle.  Porukkaakin liikkeellä sen verran, että tulet yleensä valmiina meni sitten minne lammelle vaan ja pääsee maggaranpaistoon :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JaSa

Joo, mietinkin eilen, että pitäiskö vaihtaa nimi Oranssipolku Veripoluksi? Vois tulevalle uudelle antaa ton oranssinimen.

----------


## Coppi

> Vois tulevalle uudelle antaa ton oranssinimen.



Onx sulla jotain uutta syntymässä?🤔

----------


## JaSa

^Olishan noita useampiakin, mutta ei oo ollu aikaa. Tärväänty toi syksykin siihen douppaukseen.
1. Usmissa siinä missä oli verijäljet. Toinen pää siellä mihin "Veripolku" about  loppuu tai sitten Ladun majan tielle.
2. Piilolammista länteen
3. Paarijoen itäpuolta pohjoiseen sillalle ja sitten länsipuolta takaisin.
Tossa muutama viritys. Saas nähä kuis käy  :Cool:

----------


## SimmiS

Sunnuntaina klo 9:00 Tapikselta kohti makkaranpaistoa. Tulee ken jaksaa.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Mä taidan jaksaa.

----------


## SimmiS

> Mä taidan jaksaa.





lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## DH-Sami

Pitää yrittää herätä tuoho menessä.

----------


## sma

Jaksaa jaksaa

----------


## Coppi

Olipas mahtikeli ja polut buenossa kunnossa Sveitsin - Usmin ja Petkelsuon maastoissa! Ajoseurakin mitä parhainta ja kermana kakussa JaSa:kin ehti pitkästä aikaa samoille tulille😀

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitoksia Copille kartturin hommista. Olipas kerrassaan kiva nähdä oppi-isäni eli mestari JaSa tositoimissa.


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## JaSa

> Olipas mahtikeli ja polut buenossa kunnossa Sveitsin - Usmin ja Petkelsuon maastoissa! Ajoseurakin mitä parhainta ja kermana kakussa JaSa:kin ehti pitkästä aikaa samoille tulille😀



Joo, tulille ehti oikoteitä, mutta muuten sitten ei oikein meinanutkaan ehtiä ja pitikin luovuttaa, ettei tule uutta douppauskuuria.Taitaa nuo nuorisojaoksen ajot jäädä, kunnes/jos ostaa sähköläskin.

----------


## SimmiS

Huomenna torspo lenkki Tapikselta klo 18

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## KSU

Lauantaina klo 09.00 kohti Kuperkeikkaa?

----------


## SimmiS

> Lauantaina klo 09.00 kohti Kuperkeikkaa?



Ilman muuta vastaan huutoon. Paiskaa lähtöpaikka. Ja kai me käydään nähtävyyksiä kattomassa. Mites makkarat mukaanko?

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## KSU

Lähtö la 09.00 Hyvinkäänkylän K-market. 
Nähtävyyksillä ja makkaroilla.

----------


## SimmiS

> Lähtö la 09.00 Hyvinkäänkylän K-market. 
> Nähtävyyksillä ja makkaroilla.



Jees siistii


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## SimmiS

Torspo ajettu ja Sma:lle onnea pläskista perheen lisäyksestä.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

> Lauantaina klo 09.00 kohti Kuperkeikkaa?



Keikalle tulossa.

----------


## SimmiS

> Keikalle tulossa.



Coppiko keikalle kuperalle lähtöö.
Mahti makkaraa mahahan mähtöö. 

Ksu Ksii mestareista kuperan keikan mahtavin kartturi on.
Silverin sinisellä salamalla liitää.
Mahti kumeillä jäistä pintaa kiitää. 

Vauhti on mulle kuin musikkia banjon.
Polmen perässä kuin mestari Canyon.

Näillä eväillä huomiseen.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## sma

Tulossa ollaan

----------


## Coppi

> Coppiko keikalle kuperalle lähtöö.
> Mahti makkaraa mahahan mähtöö. 
> 
> Ksu Ksii mestareista kuperan keikan mahtavin kartturi on.
> Silverin sinisellä salamalla liitää.
> Mahti kumeillä jäistä pintaa kiitää. 
> 
> Vauhti on mulle kuin musikkia banjon.
> Polmen perässä kuin mestari Canyon.
> ...



Älä ota enää!?

----------


## SimmiS

> Älä ota enää!?



No jos vielä vähän rommirusinajäätelöä.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Kiitos KSU:lle johdatuksesta! Kosteahko keli tällä kertaa, mutta jälleen hienoja polkuja ja maggara maistui messevältä Nukarin koskella.😀

----------


## KSU

Keikka tuli heitettyä. Kiitokset mukana olleille. Nähtävyydet ihasteltiin ja uusi laavukin bongattiin.
Simmis varmaan tiivistää retken runon muotoon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## SimmiS

> Keikka tuli heitettyä. Kiitokset mukana olleille. Nähtävyydet ihasteltiin ja uusi laavukin bongattiin.
> Simmis varmaan tiivistää retken runon muotoon



Kiitoksia retkestä eri hienosta ja kelistä miedosta.
Kartturit toisistaan mittaa otti vaan vankasti KSU Ksii voiton nokki.
3-0 tulos on ja voittajan hyvon.
Vaan herra X revanssin haluaa ja lähimetsän polut kuluaa.

Olikohan energiajuoma liian hapokasta. 

Taidetta


Puu työntyi pohjan ja vuoren väliin. Siis kenkäkauppaan mars.





Lisää taidetta


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## mattim

Tervehdys naapurikunnasta. Olisko heittää joku reittivinkki Hyvinkäältä? Ihan metsäpolkuja olis haussa missä olisi ajeltu ja kävelty. Kalattoman kiertämisestä olen lukenut juttua mutta onko siihen olemassa jälkeä mitä seurata? Tai muita ehdotuksia? 

Nöyrin kiitos jo etukäteen! 

T. Matti

----------


## JaSa

^ linkin takaa löytyy gpx http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...03#post2626403  (2017)

@KSU: aivan mahtavat reìtit. 3-0 -häviö tunnustetaan.

----------


## JaSa

Ps. Ei oo kuvattu Sonylla :Sarkastinen:

----------


## SimmiS

> ^ linkin takaa löytyy gpx http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...03#post2626403  (2017)
> 
> @KSU: aivan mahtavat reìtit. 3-0 -häviö tunnustetaan.



Kuperkeikkakin nyt siellä.

Onhan Kallenlaavullekin urat auki kuten myös Usmissakin. Nyt on paljon uraa kun taivas vain pihtaa lunta. Ikään kuin taivas rajana talvipyöräilylle.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## kry

Eilisellä lenkillä pysyi nakkirenkaallakin perässä, ennen kuin alkoi polut pehmetä - Menee siinä vaiheessa melko taisteluksi! Nyt kun suoja sulattaa kunnolla niin seuraavilla pakkasilla on reitit varmasti lentokunnossa.

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko liukkaalle torspo lenkille lähtijöitä?

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Poromies

Yleisön pyynnöstä Räyskälän suunnalla mankelointia sunnuntaina klo10 alkaen. Reitti on vielä suunnitteilla, mutta jotain mukavaa kaikille keksitään. Eli lähtöpaikka ilmoitetaan myöhemmin.

----------


## JaSa

^ Lakijuu - en pääse jarrumieheks. 
perskuta -  aina halunu lähtee tohon suuntaan, mut lekuri  antoi 10 päivän ajokieltokuurin :Irvistys: 
PS. Ei kai mankeloinnin välissä maggaran paistoo?

----------


## JaSa

Tänään uutta polkua linjatessa havaittua: veripolulla oli käyny tuntemattomia? vierahia - onks toi bud-lou -kombo?

----------


## SimmiS

> Uutta polkua linjatessa havaittua: veripolulla oli käyny tuntemattomia? vierahia - onks toi bud-lou -kombo?



Jäikö KSU salaharjottelusta kiinni?


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## SimmiS

> Yleisön pyynnöstä Räyskälän suunnalla mankelointia sunnuntaina klo10 alkaen. Reitti on vielä suunnitteilla, mutta jotain mukavaa kaikille keksitään. Eli lähtöpaikka ilmoitetaan myöhemmin.



Paikkaa lähtijöiden odotan.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## KSU

Ettei ois Minion-bud kombo :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

> Ettei ois Minion-bud kombo



No sitähän mää just sanoin. Minun-bubi combo.  :Vink: 

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## JaSa

^^ jep. Täytyypä skarpata tota jälkitunnistusta.
Sulta jäi puolet veripolusta ajamatta. Oliks kiire noppoilemaan? No eipäs tuo loppuosa sen kummoisempi.

----------


## Poromies

> Yleisön pyynnöstä Räyskälän suunnalla mankelointia sunnuntaina klo10 alkaen. Reitti on vielä suunnitteilla, mutta jotain mukavaa kaikille keksitään. Eli lähtöpaikka ilmoitetaan myöhemmin.



Lähtöpaikkana toimii tuttu lentokentän vieressä oleva parkkis. 

Makkarat mukaan!

----------


## Poromies

Kiitos kaikille...Dudeisteilla oli hienoinen ääniylivoima, liekö se vaikuttanut reittivalintoihinkin. Mukavasti kulki Tammelan Kaitajärvet, Saarijärvet ja Kivijärven reittikin oli yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa. Ensi kertaan siis.

----------


## SimmiS

Kiitoksia hyvästä setistä.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## JaSa

Hyvää ystävänpäivää



Ystävänpäivänajo
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...d63970fec1fed8

----------


## SimmiS

JaSa on romantikko. Ou jeah. 

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## JaSa

Samalla romantikkoreissulla  :Sarkastinen:  näkyi Minion-Bud -kombon? jäljet Pitkännokanlammella, Pikku-Piilolla ja ... ja ... ja lopuksi jäljet häipyi Uron suuntaan. Kuka lie?

----------


## SimmiS

> Samalla romantikkoreissulla  näkyi Minion-Bud -kombon? jäljet Pitkännokanlammella, Pikku-Piilolla ja ... ja ... ja lopuksi jäljet häipyi Uron suuntaan. Kuka lie?



Epäilen vahvasti salaharjoittelijaa.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## KSU

Pitihän se kesken jäänyt Oranssi ajaa loppuun :Cool:

----------


## JaSa

> Pitihän se kesken jäänyt Oranssi ajaa loppuun



Taisit käydä Iso-Haiskarillakin? Olikos polut siihen suuntaan Ok?
Vähän ihmettelin sun jälkiä Pitkännokanlammen Pohjoispäässä - tulivat metsän suunnasta.  Onko siellä joku poluntapainen vai tulitko sittenkin tieltä?

 ["klik"]

----------


## KSU

En käyny Iso-Haiskarilla. 
Tein pikku ketunlenkin PItkänokalla :Hymy:

----------


## JaSa

Kävin tänään sutimassa nuorisojaokselle auki muutaman polun, elikkäs Paarijoen varren peurapolun sekä Pikku-Kypärä > Iso-Kypärä -välin. Vähä-Haiskarin polku oli paksun lumen peitossa, että piti jättää väliin ja mennä jäitä pitkin. Mäkiperä Kiiskilampi -väli on ihan ajettavissa sisältäen pienen uuden koukun, koska peurat olivat aukaisseet sen valmiiksi.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...75722722623517
Iso-Haiskarille ei kannata mennä mun jälkiä
On tuo Pikku-Kypärän pohjoispään polkukin paksun lumen peitossa, eikä se kerta-ajoyrityksellä ole vielä ajettavassa kunnossa, mutta pääsehän sen kiertämään metsautotietä pitkin. Suosittelen kuitenkin tota möyrymistä polun kautta.

----------


## Coppi

^ Hienon lenkuran oot ajanut! Kävin polkemassa Erkylän - Kalattoman polkuja ja kyllä oli liukkaassa kunnossa Rauhannummen takainen vuoristorata. Ihan oli pelkkää jääränniä eikä riittänyt pito Diltsujen nastoilla mihinkään, seurauksena kirjaimellisesti päin puuta ajo, onneksi ei tullut vaurioita. Ei taida polut ainakaan parantua vetisen kelin takia, täytynee lähtee ettii lumisempia uria.

----------


## JaSa

^ Mikäs on könytessä, kun aikaa on  :Nolous:  Täytyis vielä käydä möyrimässä noi länsipuolen lammet jotenkin. 


Voi tosin mennä siihen, että pari metriä ajaa ja kymmenen raahaa. On tuolla tosi polun pätkiäkin, kuten tuolla perslammen itäpuolella. Aikas paljon on peuranpolkujakin ja helppohan niillä on ajaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Coppi

Hiihtelin parempina lumitalvina paljonkin reittiä 3pers - 1/2väli - Hepo - Suo - Suonpää ja sieltä Kiiskille ja vielä kun hakkuiden jäljiltä ei ollut taimikkoa, sieltä pääsi hyvin. Nykyään tuo seutu on pääosin melkoista nuorta metsärytöä ja kaatuneita puita, Suo ja Suonpäälammen ympäristö suht kulkukelpoista vanhempaa metsää. Lammet sinänsä hienoja kun ei siellä oo kuin eläinten jälkiä jäillä.

----------


## JaSa

^ Joo tiedossa on toi rytöongelma. Kävelin viime vuonna muutaman välin. Hyvä olis jos pääsee samana päivänä pois.

----------


## SimmiS

Aattelin lähtee su ap usmiin seikkaileen. Olisko muita seikkailuhenkisiä mukaan. Umpihanki ei ole yllätys tällä reissulla. Ja maggaralenkuralle aattelin reppuun sujauttaa.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

^ Voisin lähtee seikkailee, jos nyt ennen klo 9 et ole lähdössä. Jos virallinen lähtö on Tapsalta, hyppäisin junaan vaikka jäähallin kulmilta tai muualta Sveitsistä?





> Kävin tänään sutimassa nuorisojaokselle auki muutaman polun..



Paappa JaSa:kin vois lähtee näyttää nuorisolle mallia.

----------


## SimmiS

Nyt osu arpaonni Copisterin haarukkaan. Lähtö on Uimahallin parkkikselta Porsche time, WTC time ja mitä näitä nyt on 9:11. Aattelin mennä pappa JaSa:n reittiä Paarijoen itäpuolta jonnekin sinne.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Hyvä että arpaonni joskus osuu! Tuun parkkikselle.

----------


## JaSa

Paarijoen (Paalijoki)länsipuolikin on korkattu. Siellä oli kävelypolku valmiina ja se jatkuu ylös mäkeä ja kääntyy alas  mäkeä oranssikuvion kohdalla. Sinä kohta pitäisi äkätä suuntamaan hakkuuaukean oikeaan reunaan, harjun yli (abouttia 50m tunkkausta). Tohon tunkkaukseen löytyynee ratkaisu, sen verran tuolla on tullut könyttyä, mut ratkaisu joskus toiste.

 [klik]
Jotenkin seuraavasti?
 [klik]

----------


## SimmiS

Coppille iso käsi kun lähti ei niin kuivalla säällä seikkaileen. Tällainen kiemura ajettiin.


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Samoin kiitoksia Simmikselle seikkailuhengestä! Kostea oli keli, mutta hyvä reissu silti ja maggara maistui Suolijärven notskipaikalla. Suolijjärven jäällä loskassa jotenkin hapokasta ajoa vastatuuleen, ihan kuin olis ylämäkeen polkenut. Pienemmillä lammilla jääajo huomattavast rullaavampaa. JaSa:n jälkiä seurailtiin Paarijoelta Pikku-Kypärälle, kiitoksia veteraanille urituksesta!

----------


## LasseK

Kyllä märkä hyvä on! Itse poikkesin tänään Kalliontiellä kääntymässä ja kosteaa oli sielläkin. Kuruntieltä eteenpäin voisi btw muutama reipas läskeilijä käydä tamppaamassa polkua nakkirenkaalle helpommaksi  :Vink:  
Onko usmin suunnalla reitit only for fat people, vai pärjäiskö siellä kaposemmillakin renkailla?

----------


## SimmiS

> Kyllä märkää....Onko usmin suunnalla reitit only for fat people?



Peruspolut on hyvin tampattu. Kelpaa nakillakin ratsastaa.  

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Kävin ajamassa aamulenkillä taas mainion Paari- (vai Paali-)joki - Pikku-Kypärä välin. Oli siellä joku ei dillingeriläinenkin ajanut vissiin eilen, mutta kiertänyt Pikku-Kypärän ylityksen tien kautta. Tuossa on hieman pohjoispään sillan jälkeen oikomahdollisuus jos haluaa päästä vähemmällä tieajelulla. Ihan oli ajokelpoista koneuraa ja traktorilla ajettua parempaa pohjaa, tosin luvattujen lumisateiden jälkeen saattaa olla hieman nihkeämpi tuo pätkä. Pikku-Kypärältä Iso-Kypärälle näyttää olevan kaksikin eri vaihtoehtoreittiä, ajoin nyt ja myös Simmiksen kanssa ajettiin sunnuntaina suoraa reittiä ampumatornien kautta. Hyviä varmaan molemmat pätkät.

----------


## JaSa

^Vanhassa vara par ... elikkäs Paarijoki, vaikka nykyisin karttoihin painettu Paalijoki.
Simmiksen kanssa tuolta myöhäsemmän polun (hakkuu aukko = ei hyvä reitti) kautta oikaistiin abouttia samaa reittiä toissa talvena. 
Makuasia, mutta itse pidän siitä toisesta reitistä (ei ampumatorneja) enemmän.
Joo kyllähän tuolla on näkyny uusia outoja renkulan jälkiä  - joku stalkkaa. Hyvä niin. Pysyy polut paremmassa kunnossa.

----------


## JaSa

^ löytyhän tuo 2015 Simmiksen kanssa ajettu pätkä elikkäs 
http://kuvajako.com/images/2017/02/2...222_203651.png

----------


## SimmiS

> ^ löytyhän tuo 2015 Simmiksen kanssa ajettu pätkä... [/URL]



Nimi huudettu ja kättä lippaan. Voi niitä aikoja. Innolla odotan, että pääsen uudestaan seikkaileen.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Seikkailua tossa vaaditaankin ennen kuin on noikin polut taas auki tän pyryttämisen jälkeen🤔

----------


## JaSa

Kaisse täytyy huomenissa lähteä nuita polokusia availemaan, jotta nuorisojaos jaksaa lähteä vkonloppuna seikkailemaan :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Coppi

Oikein! 👍Netissä ku on Hyvinkään latutilannepalvelu hoidetuista latusista, sä voisit perustaa JaSa:n reaaliaikaisen polkupalvelun jo ajetuista poluista, tietäs   koska ja minne kantsii polkaista.😀

----------


## JaSa

Kävin tänään konttaamassa veripolun auki ja mulle riitti. Sanoudunkin välittömästi  irti tosta polkupalvelusta. Energiaa kuluu sen verran, ettei jaksa kantaa sellaista määrää maggaraa ja kaliaa, jotta jaksais avata polkusia.
Ainoa apukin oli vähän köykästä:

----------


## p-olkisin

Terve Jarmo ja kumppanit! Mikäs on Hyvinkään polkutilanne huomiselle? Löytyykö ajettavaa. Ei ole läskiä mutta nastat löytyy...

----------


## JaSa

^Morjenstus. Tiistai viimeeksi ajettiin rännejä kaupungin ympäri ja suojasää teki hommasta paikoin vaikeaa - etunen ei pitänyt ja takanen suti. Tota tollasta ei kuitennii kauhiast silloin ollut, mutta varovainen sai olla. Näin läskillä. Kaponen renkula voi "leikata" sohjon paremmin? 
Oisko jollain muulla ajankohtaisempaa dataa?

----------


## JaSa

Tämmönen reissu tiistaina  muutamalla ylimääräisellä ketunlenkillä.



Usmin tilanteesta en osaa sanoa  mitään, kunen oo käynyt lumisateen jälkeen.

----------


## p-olkisin

Kävin tänään cyclolla kattelee polun päitä hyvinkäällä. Hyvinhän siellä oli tampattu. Nyt vähä pakkasta niin huomenna pääsee jäätikölle kaahailee  :Hymy: 

Alla tämänpäiväinen ajelu. Huomenna täytyy yrittää piirtää joku kunnon eksyily syherö.

https://www.strava.com/activities/88...S&v=1488572386

----------


## SimmiS

Kävin Kalattomalla ja siellä on hyvää uraa kunhan pakkasta saadaan.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## p-olkisin

Missäs tää Kalaton on?

Eilen pyörittiin kaupungilla:
https://www.strava.com/activities/887127279

----------


## BrassiPat

[QUOTE=p-olkisin;2643170]Missäs tää Kalaton on ?/QUOTE]

Voit etsiä sitä reittiä sportstrackerin avulla Tapanilan koulun pihalta.

----------


## SimmiS

[QUOTE=BrassiPat;2643187]



> Missäs tää Kalaton on ?/QUOTE]
> 
> Voit etsiä sitä reittiä sportstrackerin avulla Tapanilan koulun pihalta.



Eipä ole, mut gpx ja klm file löytyy seuraavan linkin kansasta 2017.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...lBWNkI5Wkg2VVE

Reitti menee näin.


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## JaSa

Polut mageessa kunnossa Bronxille asti. Yritin Kallellekin, mutta jo ennen vesialtaita polut loppui. 
Kalattoman polku paikoin rännimäisen jäätävässä kunnossa.

----------


## JaSa

"Aurapojat" olivat käyneet ajamassa Kalattoman kierron ja tehneet lumisateen jälkeen  hyvää jälkeä. 
Kävin ajamassa uuden linjauksen Kalattomalta ampumaradan tielle:


Kunhan lumet ovat sulanneet, niin katsotaan tuleeko siitä mitään. Jos ok, niin pääsee siltainsinööri  :Sekaisin:  hommiin.Tarkoitus olisi saada jatkumo polkuun, joka tulee moottoriradan takaa

----------


## LasseK

Mahtavaa! Olinkin huomenna toiveikkaana lähdössä tarkistamaan polkutilannetta, mutta nythän se on selvä että nakkipyörälläkin pärjää :-D

----------


## JaSa

Kunhan et lähde kokeilemaan uutta linjausta. Voi tulla tunkkausreissu nakkeroisella.

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko intoo lähtee huomenna Kallen laavulle tai Bronxille?
Klo 9 vois olla lähtö.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## LasseK

Mä meinasin lähteä vasta iltapäivällä ja kovin hissukseen. On ollut pieni virkayskä vaivoina koko viikon ja hengästyy normaaliakin helpommin.

----------


## JaSa

> Olisko intoo lähtee huomenna Kallen laavulle tai Bronxille?
> Klo 9 vois olla lähtö.
> 
> lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.



JEP - mun valinta olis Bronx.

----------


## JaSa

Pari läskiä, vaan ei pari, lähti Tapsalta. Kalattomalla oli jo kolme läskeilijää. 



Bronxilla oli jo kasassa viisikko, kun DH löytyi Kalattoman jälkeen ja uusi kyky Ismo löytyi Bronxin nurkilta. Aisnii - O'man vilahti Kalattoman nurkilla

----------


## Coppi

Jokohan sitä huomenna ehtis taas fillaroimaan Hyvinkään poluille pitkästä aikaa, saattais olla kantavaa hankeakin aikaiselle lähtijälle. Pohjoisessa upotti vielä hiukkasen.

----------


## JaSa

^ [Tähän kademio]

----------


## SimmiS

Sain kaapattu filmille kaahaajat.


Ja ihan ok keliä.



lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## Coppi

Hanki kantoi siellä missä hankea vielä oli.

----------


## JaSa

^Veikkaan Ritassaarensuo vai sittenkin Mustasuo?

----------


## Coppi

Hyvä veikkaus, Mustasuo👍

----------


## Coppi

Tälläinen lenkki tänään. JaSa:n jälkeä seurasin pieniä omia oikoja tehden alkumatkan Iso-Kypärälle, sen jälkeen eri suuntaan vei tiet, enkä miestä nähnyt. Märkää oli eikä luvattua aurinkoa näkynyt. Hienosti hanki kantoi pelloilla ja tunkkaaminen jäi ihan minimiin. Kiiskilammella jo vähän jänskätti jäälle meno, kun rannoilla kallioiden vieressä oli jo melko pehmyttä jäätä. Maggara kuumaksi valmiilla tulilla Piilolla.

----------


## Matti84

Iltaa, onko tietoa missähän kunnossa on polut Hyvinkään päädyssä, tarkoituksena on viikonloppuna polkaista Kallen laavulle Rajamäeltä ja nastarenkaat odottelee jo seuraavaa talvea.

----------


## SimmiS

> Iltaa, onko tietoa missähän kunnossa on polut Hyvinkään päädyssä, tarkoituksena on viikonloppuna polkaista Kallen laavulle Rajamäeltä ja nastarenkaat odottelee jo seuraavaa talvea.



Käytiin viime viikolla laavulla. Voitien nurkilla satoi runsaasti lunta "5-7cm". Lunta oli paikoin reilusti. Jäätäkin oli sataneen lumen alla. Veikkaan et ei vielä ole maata näkyvissä. Taitava kuski pärjää ilman ja heikompi ei.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## ben1

Millonkas torstain lenkit alkavat taas pyörimään? Tai muut säännöllisehköt?

Entä missä Hyvinkäällä oli niitä hyppyreitä? Viitsisikö joku merkata kartalle niiden sijainnit? Kiitos!

-Pekka

----------


## SimmiS

Tossa suuntaa antava. Ainakin Hakalan hyndä lumen peitossa. Kaikki hyndät ovat pieniä. 


lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## SimmiS

Huomenna klo 8:30 lähtö Tapikselta Sääksi kiertämään. Vauhti on tyyppiä höntsä.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## ben1

Kiitos kartasta SimmiS. Sveitsin hiihtokeskuksen rinteen vieressä menevä baana näytti varsin hyvältä viime syksyyn verrattuna, mutta ajattelin sitä yrittää vielä vähän ehostaa. Tuleeko jostain suunnasta nekkuun jos omatoimisesti menen sinne rautaharavan ja lapion kanssa touhuamaan? Mitään isompaa maansiirtoa/nokkien siirtelyä en aio tehdä. Kiinnostaisiko jotain muutakin tulla joskus paikalle?

----------


## SimmiS

Huomenna klo18 Tapsalta lähtö. Ajetaan palauttava lenkki n. 45km. Kohde on Evoc mtb rata.

lähetetty Sonysta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## BrassiPat

Olisiko ketään löytänyt minun lasit härkävehman suolta? Kirkkaat Alpina merkkiset. Vinttikoiran radan läheltä. Jos löytyy, laitathan yksityinen viesti tulemaan. Kiitos.

----------


## S.S

Tiedustelen kaverin puolesta, että onko Hyvinkäällä jotain mtb-aiheista whatsapp tai facebook -ryhmää, mistä voisi huudella lenkkiseuraa?

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SimmiS

Kaikenlaista on kokeiltu. Foorumia, nimenhuutoa ja wutsiuppia. Toistaiseksi foorumi on toiminut parhaiten. Tein nyt piruuttani faceen Free ride club Hyvinkää sivun. Siellä ajattelin alkaa kyselee ajoseuraa Haanja 100 kapinan jälkeen.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## tee_pu

Vielä kun tuon ryhmä tuolta facebookista löytäs. Osaatko sanoa tarkemmin, koska tämä kapina tapahtuma on?

----------


## SimmiS

Mää oon niin käsi tän somen kanssa et tarvittais joku somevastaava. Toivottavasti ne sivut edes toimisi joten kuten.
Koklaa tota linkkiä jos toimisi.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/4796...target&fref=nf

Jos joku osaa hyvin koodaa facee niin voitas yhes virpoo toimiva foorumi.

----------


## S.S

> Tiedustelen kaverin puolesta, että onko Hyvinkäällä jotain mtb-aiheista whatsapp tai facebook -ryhmää, mistä voisi huudella lenkkiseuraa?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla







> Kaikenlaista on kokeiltu. Foorumia, nimenhuutoa ja wutsiuppia. Toistaiseksi foorumi on toiminut parhaiten. Tein nyt piruuttani faceen Free ride club Hyvinkää sivun. Siellä ajattelin alkaa kyselee ajoseuraa Haanja 100 kapinan jälkeen.
> 
> Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6







> Vielä kun tuon ryhmä tuolta facebookista löytäs. Osaatko sanoa tarkemmin, koska tämä kapina tapahtuma on?







> Mää oon niin käsi tän somen kanssa et tarvittais joku somevastaava. Toivottavasti ne sivut edes toimisi joten kuten.
> Koklaa tota linkkiä jos toimisi.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/4796...target&fref=nf
> 
> Jos joku osaa hyvin koodaa facee niin voitas yhes virpoo toimiva foorumi.



Harmi kun en päässyt aiemmin tarkistamaan foorumia, kaveri laittoi viikonloppuna naamakirjaan pystyyn "Maastopyöräily Hyvinkää" -ryhmän...

----------


## SimmiS

> Harmi kun en päässyt aiemmin tarkistamaan foorumia, kaveri laittoi viikonloppuna naamakirjaan pystyyn "Maastopyöräily Hyvinkää" -ryhmän...



Hieno homma. Liityn mukaan tuohon ryhmään kun ehdin.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## SimmiS

Jaahans.

Sitä on kesä kiirehditty pitkin maastoja. Nyt olis sit vuoro siirtyä peruskunnon kehittämis riitteihin. No mutta sehän sattu hyvin, kun ensi lauantaina on ajatus aloitella PK lenkit. Samalla lanseerataan uusi setitys paketti vanhhojen rinnalle kuten esim Makkaralenkki, GFBD, TalviKalle, Juhannus Spektaakkeli jne... Nyt tulee listan jatkeeksi  *PK Herkku*. Njaa että mikä Herkku? Näillä lenkeillä ajetaan tietä/maastoa jossa pappiska/mummiska on elementissään. Lenkit on matalasykkeisiä ainakin vetäjän mittapuulla ja taukopaikaksi pyritään valitsemaan kahvila/leipomo/konditorio jne. Ensimmäinen setti olis tarkoitus ajaa *Pappiskapartion* hengessä. Lähtö olis *aamusta 7.10.2017 Tapikselta* ja taukopaikkana *KINUSKILLA*, joka aukeaa netin mukaan klo 10:00.00. Yritän muistaa huomenna tarkistaa asian. Mukaan voi lähteä millä tahansa pyörällä. Allekirjoittanut ja joku muukin kylähullu lähtee pappiskalla tahi mummiskalla. Alla on kartta, mutta reitti on ihan jotain muuta ja loput säädetään matkalla.

SIIS KELLOKOSKELLE. KUKA MUKAAN?????

----------


## KSU

Onhan se melkein pakko tulla.

----------


## tee_pu

Olisiko tämä pk-herkku mihin aikaan lähtemässä liikkeelle Tapikselta? Harkinnassa tulla rulluttelemaan mukaan.

----------


## SimmiS

*Lähtöajaksi* äänestettiin klo *8:30*. Tosin oli vain yksi äänestäjä. :Sekaisin:

----------


## SimmiS

Kinuskilla on tarkastettu ja jos ei sisään mahduta niin ulkopöydät  on käytössämme.

 Lähtiät tod.näk
Sma, Matti, KSU, tee_pu.

Vahva ehkä
DH

Mun menopeli tähän reissuun. Vuoden 1965 Monark

----------


## Make79

Vahva ehkä jos herää.. 
Eli melko varma DNS niinkuin tapoihin kuuluu..

----------


## SimmiS

> Vahva ehkä jos herää.. 
> Eli melko varma DNS niinkuin tapoihin kuuluu..



No jos näin on niin vetomiehistä ei ole pulaa.  :Cool: 

Muistakaa ottaa hieman rahhoo mukaan. Ja tarvittaessa jos matkan varrella on kauppamajoja niin voidaan stopata.

----------


## tee_pu

Näillä näkymin olen tulossa. Jos keli ei yön aikana muutu aivan kelvottomaksi. Läskiin varmaan saapi laittaa ihan reilusti painetta, että pysyy mummis ja pappis mallisten pyörien mukan

----------


## SimmiS

> Näillä näkymin olen tulossa. Jos keli ei yön aikana muutu aivan kelvottomaksi. Läskiin varmaan saapi laittaa ihan reilusti painetta, että pysyy mummis ja pappis mallisten pyörien mukan



Urbaanin legendan mukaan joskus jollakin poksahti kesken ajon fläsän rengas pois vanteella, kun oli laitettu ns. maantiepaineet. Toinen legenda kertoo, että 4" fläsässä 2 bar:ia vastaa 2,2" nakissa 6 bar:ia. Tiiä näistä sitten. 

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## JaSa

Hmmm ... legenda
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...5b9b0e49306399
Fläsä ei oo maantiepyörä

----------


## JaSa

Olenks mä nyt "legenda jo eläessään" :Sekaisin:

----------


## SimmiS

> Olenks mä nyt "legenda jo eläessään"



Näinkin voi sanoa. Vielä kun saadaan legenda mukaan. Ja siitähän tulikin mieleen notta laitan tiiserikuvia setin. Ensin maisemakuvia.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## SimmiS

Sit vois laittaa kalustokuvaa ja ajolinjoja.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## SimmiS

Niin ja käytiinhän me herkkujakin syömässä.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## SimmiS

Ja lopuksi kiitän kaikkia mukana olleita rennosta lenkistä. Matkaa tuli n. 60 km. Muutama mutka meni pitkäksi joko kartturin huonoutta tahi muutaman innokkaan kouhottajan johdosta. No yhtä kaikki reitin runko piti ja nyanssit säädettiin kohdalleen. Ensi kerralla sitten perus makkaralenkki. Mutta ennen sitä ajetaan ainakin TorsPo lenkki.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## Marinka

Sitä on pyörähdetty kulmilla herkuttelemassa  :Hymy:

----------


## sma

Kiitokset Simmikselle lenkin järjestelystä. Reitti oli mainio, muonitus parempaa kuin hyvää, ja ajoseurakin oli omaksunut ainakin kaluston suhteen teeman "väärin pöyräily"  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## SimmiS

> Sitä on pyörähdetty kulmilla herkuttelemassa



Jep jep. Vaan kaunokaista en bongannut.

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## tee_pu

Kiitokset mukavasta seurasta ja lenkurasta. Niin ei se läski maantiellä parhaimmillaan ole. Olen kuullut myös väitteen, että läskistä olisi ainoa pyörä joka ihmisen tarvii omistaa. Myönnän maantielle sopii parhaiten siihen käyttöön oleva peli. Läskilla on vain mukavampi cruisailla metsän suuntaan kuin maantienlaitaan.

----------


## Marinka

> Jep jep. Vaan kaunokaista en bongannut.



Hienon aamun jälkeen jäin sohvalle perunoimaan ja varastoimaan vararavintoa talven lenkkejä varten ja ihmettelemään, että milloinka se luvattu vesisade tulee... Ehdin siinä katella kokkiohjelmia, lukea ja kirjoittaa ruokareseptejä - ja kun sitten läksin ulos Karvakuonojen kanssa, se vesisade sitten "yllätti"  :Leveä hymy:  
Kiva että teillä oli kivaa  :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

Onko huomenna lenkille lähtiöitä klo 18 tapikselta?

Lähetetty laitteesta  ONEPLUS 5 on ehkä 6

----------


## SimmiS

Mites olis innostusta lähteä huomen aamuna kohti Kallen laavua tahi jopa Umpisten tupaa. Ehdota lähtöaikaa.

----------


## SimmiS

*Talvikauden avaus*


Lauantaina ajetaan retkivauhdilla Bronxiin. Kartturina Legendaarinen The One And Only JaSa ja varalla allekirjoittanut. Perillä tulistellaan omia eväitä. Lähtö Kelan edessä olevalta aukiolta klo 9.00.

Tänäkin vuonna ajetaan läpi talven erinäisiä lenkkejä. Seuraava spektaakkeli on GFBD-ajo, joka ajetaan 2.12.2017. Siitä hehkutetaan lähempänä. Lisäksi on muitakin siistei settejä tulossa. Ei muuta kuin mukaan vaan ja pysy kanavalla.

----------


## tee_pu

Tarpeita campan centaur 10 kammille ja keskiölle tai shimanon 5800 jarru längille?  Nämä pitäisi saada myydyksi pois nurkista. Kuvia saa pyytämällä

----------


## Make79

6.12 6:12 100

Lyhykäisyydessään..
Synttäreiden kunniaks
6.12.2017 klo 6.12 100km.
Kauppatorille kaffelle.
Lähtö Hyvinkää Tapis eli Torikatu 30
Ei sää varausta

SA-INT henkisellä kalustolla santsi kuppi ilmatteeks..

----------


## SimmiS

Jälleen on se aika vuodesta kun ajetaan GFBD-ajo. Fläsäpyörät ja miksipä ei nakimmillakin kumeilla voisi ajella pienen retken. Jo perinteiseksi muodostunut GFBD ajetaan tulevana lauantaina 2.12 klo 9:00. Lähtöpaikaksi on tällä kertaa valittu tuossa omenapuutarhan siimeksessä sijaitseva Puolimatkan mutterimaja. Mutterimajalle voi ennen lähtöä tiputella tavaraa, jos ei välttämättä halua kantaa koko reissua mukana. Tarkoituksena on ajaa yksi pitkähkö lenkki ja lopuksi tulla mutterimajalle syömään eväitä ja paistamaan makkaraa. Saattaapa siinä iltaakin istua jos niikseen on. Paikalle on viikko puolitoista sitten tullut paskamakki joten naiset ja kakkosluokan hätäkin on huomioitu. Itse ajohan suoritetaan perinteitä kunnioittaen rennonletkeällä ja jokseenkin huumoripitoisella setillä. Itse spexi on 45km toleranssilla -10+15. Vetäjiä on toistaiseksi allekirjoittanut ja Miletski, mutta jos innokkaita on niin toki lisää otetaan vastaan. Itse reittiä ei kukaan voi ennalta määritellä, koska kartturit kuuntelevat toivomuksia herkällä korvalla ja toteuttavat niitä tarvittaessa. Jopa kesken matkaa on saattanut kärkeen mennä ns. paikalliskartturi ja taas on homma karannut lapasesta. Joskus jopa lopussa aivan rättiväsyneet ovat vitsillä heittänee, notta jos joku ketunlenkki. Sillä sekunnilla on tanko kääntynyt eli tarkkana myös jonon perällä kannattaa olla. Suuntana on Sääksi/Märkiö. 

Jos tulet kauempaa autolla niin parkkipaikkoja on 1 Lähiparkki, 2 Kruununmaan päiväkodin parkki ja Puolimatkan koulun parkki.

----------


## Super-Fly

Mitenköhän vaativaa maastoa tuo GFBD-reitti Sääksi/Märkiö on teknisesti (jos vertaa esim. Kallen Laavun reittiin) ? Ts. onko paljon juurakkoa ja kivikkoa ? Entä keskari suunnilleen ajon aikana ? 

Pe luvattu runsasta lumisadetta  :Hymy:

----------


## Coppi

Eipä ole tarkkaa tietoa Yli-Ratsumestari Simmiksen suunnittelemasta GFBD-reitistä, mutta Sääksin/Märkiön suunnan polut on omasta mielestäni suht samanlaisia kuin polut Kallen suuntaan. 7-veljeksen reitillä on jotain lyhyitä kivikkopätkiä, mutta ei noita noin yleisesti voi kovin teknisiksi haukkua. Mahdollinen lumihan tasoittaa vielä baanat mukavasti! Keskarista en sano mitään, mutta kyl nää GFBD-ajot on ajettu suht leppoisasti.

----------


## SimmiS

Coppi otti koppia het kättelyssä. Oli kuin huutokauppakeisar ja kätteli kaupat. No jos sitä analyseeraisi hieman Kalle-sedän reittivä sysi-Sääksin kiertoon. Kalle sedän rakentama kivikuja on jäätävän kaunis, tekninen ja raskas setti puhumattakaan takamatkan loppujyrkän ja  juoksuhiekan sävyttämä mäkeä "ajettavissa 26 nakilla ja paremmillakin pyörillä". Vastaavia kivikoita tahi mäkilöisiä ei tulevasta seikkailusta löydy. Mutta 7-V kivikot hieman antaa osviittaa maaperästä jota häröilemme. Saattaapa joku muutaman jalkakosketuksenkin ottaa. Tulevalla reitillä ei pitäisi tarvita tunkkaus taitoja. Puhumattakaan cyclolla tapahtuvia kantohommia. Loppupeleissä tää kaikki on samaa huttua kuin muutkin reitit. Lumesta ei kannata olla huolissaan. Jo jonon toinen pääsee helpolla puhumattakaan häntäpäästä. Lumi on ekan ja nakkimiesten haasteita. Vauhti tuo ikuinen dilemma ja pröystäilyn aihe. Vauhtia on pidelty toisinaan liikaa ja toisinaan liian vähän. Totuus on, että jos kukaan ei kitise siitä on lenkki männä vituralleen. Tiiä sitten oliko tästä apua vai ei, mutta kunhan haastelin lämpimikseni. Ja ne vastaukset. Juurta ja kiveä on, muttei liikaa. Teknisesti helpohkon ja ei niin teknisen välistä "allekirjoittaneen mielipide". Kiva olis jos päästään 12-16 nurkille, mut jos ei niin ei väkisin yritetä vaikka saattaa se siltä tuntua. 

Lähetetty Sony:sta, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## SimmiS

Jos et parempaa tekemistä huomiselle keksi niin lähdeppä mukaan juhlistamaan. 100 vuotis synttäreiden kunniaksi 6.12..2017 klo 6:12 100km. Ajamme Kauppatorille kahveelle. Lähtö Tapikselta eli Torikatu 30. Ja koska on isänmaallinen meininki niin nopeus on mallia marssivauhti. Kalusto on vapaa ja kelviä pitkin pyritään mahdollisimman paljon ajamaan. SA-Int kalustolla saa santsikupin ilmaiseksi. Jos omistat Suomen lipun niin laitappa se liehumaan mukaan ja muukin ajan henkinen pukeutuminen on plussaa.

----------


## Make79

Lenkura tuli suoritettua lopulta 5 pöörän joukkueella. Yhtään ei jäänyt välille mutta tappiot oli melko suuret ennen lähtöä.. 20 joukkue siis kutistui lähtöön mennessä viiteen.
Lähtö suoritettiin speksin mukaisesti 6:12.
135km matkalle keliksi valikoitui sopivasti lumipyryä, tuulta ja tienliukkautta unohtamatta tappajasepeliä ja myrkky suolaa..
Rapiat kymmenen tuntia siis kului rattoisasti hyvässä seurassa kunnon kalustolla..
PR-osasto voinee lisäillä kuvallista materiaalia tähän jatkoksi..

----------


## SimmiS

> Lenkura tuli suoritettua lopulta 5 pöörän joukkueella. Yhtään ei jäänyt välille mutta tappiot oli melko suuret ennen lähtöä.. 20 joukkue siis kutistui lähtöön mennessä viiteen.



Ei sota yhtä miestä "nykyään henkilöä" kaipaa, mutta olisko lauantai aamulle ajoseuraa tarjolla? Kaikenlainen härvääminen ja säätäminen kiinnostaa eli siltä pohjalta ettepäin. Sehän vois olla KSU:n seikkailut tahi Copin kapinat. Kentis JaSa:n jatsariurallle tahi sitten vaan ja silleen.  :Sekaisin:  Ehdota lähtöaikaa ja ylläty. Ainoita rajotuksia on, että Tampereelle en ole lähdössä "Talvipäivän seisaus ajo".

----------


## Make79

mäki

----------


## alppu

Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena kaipaisin neuvoa mistä löytyy tällä hetkellä ajokuntoista polkua tai metsätietä joka sopii joko täpärille nastoilla tai läskille ilman nastoja?

----------


## Paksupolkija

Erkylän metsissä vauhtipuistosta Hikiälle päin on paljon polkuja auki. Lähempänä hyvinkäätä paremmin kun paljon koiran ulkoiluttajia yms.

----------


## JaSa

> Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena kaipaisin neuvoa mistä löytyy tällä hetkellä ajokuntoista polkua tai metsätietä joka sopii joko täpärille nastoilla tai läskille ilman nastoja?



Tuo mainittu Erkylän suunta on koilliseen:
("klikkaa kuvaa")
Tommonen lenkura ajettiin lauantaina Erkylän suuntaan läskeillä.

Kaupungin ympäristöstä löydät hyviä polkuja esim. sairaalan/Puolimatkan suunnasta. Melkeinpä kaupungin ympärikin pääsee polkuja pitkin, mutta vaatisi aborginaalin mukaan.

----------


## alppu

kiitos paljon vinkeistä. Viitsitkö laittaa tuota lenkuraa gpx filetsuna niin sillä pääsisi hyvin alkuun. Ilmeisesti huomenna aamulla tulen hoodeille kokeilemaan.

----------


## JaSa

> kiitos paljon vinkeistä. Viitsitkö laittaa tuota lenkuraa gpx filetsuna niin sillä pääsisi hyvin alkuun. Ilmeisesti huomenna aamulla tulen hoodeille kokeilemaan.



Juuh - enköhän viitsi jossain välissä ennen huomista.

----------


## JPM65

Seitsemän veljeksenreittiä, välillä Kytäjäntie-Usminjärventitie, avattu eilen klo20 maissa kahden läskin voimin edestakaisin "ajamalla". Paikoin hyvin kosteaa, mutta ajettavissa.

----------


## JaSa

Hyvinkään ladun majalle menevän tien / puomin läheisyydestä löytynyt puhelin. Tänään viedään Hyvinkään poliisilaitokselle.

----------


## Super-Fly

Lähteeks joku messiin aukomaan Erkylän uria...vaikka noin klo 10.45 (...11) Rutikan puomilta ?

----------


## SimmiS

> Lähteeks joku messiin aukomaan Erkylän uria...vaikka noin klo 10.45 (...11) Rutikan puomilta ?



Tänään oli ja on hiihto päivä, mut huomen aamusta avataan Oittiin asti.

----------


## tee_pu

Onkos talviset polut hyvässä kunnossa? Nyt kun talven hiihto tavoite on täytetty, niin voisi alkaa kohtapuoliin tuota läskiä ottamaan jo tallista ulos.

----------


## SimmiS

> Onkos talviset polut hyvässä kunnossa? Nyt kun talven hiihto tavoite on täytetty, niin voisi alkaa kohtapuoliin tuota läskiä ottamaan jo tallista ulos.



Ovathan nuo.

----------


## Super-Fly

Kallen laavulle mennessä metsänhakkuut ovat näköjään hävittäneet reittejä pahasti. Toiveissa olisi löytää Rutikalta laavulle nykyhakkuutilanteessa PARAS reitti (ilman risuja vaihtajissa). Lähdetäänkö isolla porukalla sopivan kuivana päivänä (esim. ensi vklna) tsekkaamaan reittiä ? 

JaSa, SimmiS ? Singular-kuski, jonka kanssa rupateltiin eilen illalla hetki "pumptrackilla" Kalattoman kohdilla ?

----------


## SimmiS

Olisko tänää vaik klo 17?

----------


## kry

Singular kuski olin minä. Laitan sen lupaamani reittijäljen Kallelle, kun ehdin sen kaivella jakoon.
Muisteltiin että eikös Simmis joskus laittanut hyvinkään reitit ladattaviksi jollekin servulle?

----------


## Super-Fly

> Olisko tänää vaik klo 17?



Eilen olin rypemässä polkuja Omakodin hujakoilta Vahteristoon päin (märkää oli...). Kuulemma Kallen laavun lähistöllä on joku toinen mesta, jossa voi grillata makkaraa kesälläkin. Siellä vois käydä samalla eli tarvis varaa reilusti aikaa.

----------


## SimmiS

Nyt on vko loput varattuja ettei kerkiä lähteen, mut jos ensi viikolla lähtis esim 16:30. Mitäs tuumaat?

----------


## JaSa

Kuin myös - buukattu menoja, ettei ainakaan tulevana viikonloppuna.

----------


## Super-Fly

Työt häirinneet harrastuksia, mutta huomenna klo 15 jälkeen ja vklna passaa Kallen laavuttelut ja miksei myös usmeilut  :Hymy:  Kukaan muu lähdössä ?

----------


## SimmiS

Menee mun osalta ensi ensi viikolle. Ti, ke, to vielä vapaana.

----------


## Super-Fly

Kallen laavulle tiistaina 8.5. klo 16 Rutikan puomilta ? Isolla poppoolla...kry, Simmis, JaSa... PARHAAT KELIT, KAIKKI MUKAAN  :Hymy:

----------


## SimmiS

> Kallen laavulle tiistaina 8.5. klo 16 Rutikan puomilta ? Isolla poppoolla...kry, Simmis, JaSa... PARHAAT KELIT, KAIKKI MUKAAN



Tiistaille oli tullut lastenvahtivuoro. Ke ja to pääsisin kyllä mukaan.

----------


## Super-Fly

Torstaina saattais ehtii iltapäivällä about 13-14 maissa ?

----------


## kry

Työt haittaa huomennakin pyöräilyä  :Irvistys:   . Ja se gpx-jälki sinne laavullekin on vielä laittamatta, kun pitäis siivota kotiosoite pois siitä.
Btw.Onkos kellään tiedossa hyvää mobiilieditoria siihen hommaan?ios tai android.

----------


## SimmiS

Sama täällä,  mutta klo 16 jälkeen voisin lähteä.

----------


## Super-Fly

Jos lähtis tänään vasta klo 16.30 Rutikan puomilta, niin saataisko ehkä huima kolmen porukka kasaan  :Hymy:  ?

----------


## SimmiS

Ajelen tuonne kahtelemaan josko ketä kaikkia ilmestyy klo 16:30
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

----------


## Super-Fly

Kiitos ajoseurasta Simmis ja Sami...mentiin uusia reittejä (Bronxia sivuten JaSa huom  :Hymy:  aina Umpistentien laavulle asti. Koko reissu hieman vajaat 50 km 8-)

----------


## tee_pu

Olisiko kukaan tänään ip ajelemassa maantienlaidassa?

----------


## Super-Fly

Usmissahan on paljonkin haastavaa reittiä esim. Kaksoslammit - Ladun maja. Usmista olis toiveissa löytää helpompia reittejä, onkohan niitä länsireunalla enemmän ? Saataisko taas porukka kasaan vklna tai arki-iltana ?

----------


## Super-Fly

Tee_pu...olisin lähtenyt muuten, mutta viime lenkillä routakuoppaan ja kippurasarvisesta vanne halki. Uusi tilattu, muttei vielä tullut...

----------


## tee_pu

> Tee_pu...olisin lähtenyt muuten, mutta viime lenkillä routakuoppaan ja kippurasarvisesta vanne halki. Uusi tilattu, muttei vielä tullut...



 Dämit. Määkin menin varakiekkoni tilan puutteen vuoksi aikanaan myymään pois. Kiekko on ain kiekko. Oli se sitten kallis tai halpa.

----------


## tee_pu

Taidan itse lähteä tästä hiljalleen pohjoisen suuntaan, jos ens kerralla hieman pitemmällä varoajalla kyselisin paremmalla lopputuloksella  :Hymy:

----------


## Super-Fly

Oisko ketään lähdössä sunnuntaina 27.5. Sääksin ympäripyörähdykselle (pahimmat kivikot ja juurakot kiertäen) ?

----------


## LasseK

Lähdetään sunnuntaina. Jos mukaan ei lähde reitin hyvin tuntevaa opasta, niin sitten otetaan hieman seikkailumieltä matkaan ja koitetaan löytää oikeat polut. Mä olen kerran ollut sääksinkierrolla mukana ja reitti märkiön nurkille asti on hyvin tuttu. Siitä eteenpäin joutuu vähän arpomaan. 

Ehdottaisin, että otetaan lähtö klo 10.00 maaseutuoppilaitoksen kohdalta (uudenmaankatu 249) siinä missä junarata menee tien poikki. 

Syödään eväät jossain puolivälin paikkeilla. Itse aion ottaa leipää tms, jotta ei tarvii miettiä tulien virittelyä.

----------


## Super-Fly

Nähdään huomenna klo 10 maaseutuoppilaitoksesta eteenpäin siinä motarin yli menevällä sillalla (Nopontie alkaa vasemmalle heti sillan jälkeen). Mä löysin arkistoista gpx-jäljen Sääksin kierrosta. Vettä paljon mukaan ja safkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## LasseK

Ok, eli ilmeisesti siis se nopontien ja kattopeitteentien risteys käytännössä. Nähdään siinä kympiltä.

----------


## Super-Fly

Onks kukaan muu lähdössä maastoon huomenissa aamupäivällä ?

----------


## Super-Fly

Tulipa heitettyä kuudenkympin lenkki Erkylässä tänään: Hikiäntien viereen asennetaan jotain maakaapelia ja puita on kaadettu pumptrackille Kalattoman kohdilla sekä entisen linkkitornin suuntaan. Kaapeliyhtiö ei vamasti siivoa puita pois polulta, joten oisko talkoot paikallaan (mulla on moottorisaha) ? LasseK, JaSa, Simmis, kry, Sami ? Sopivaa ajankohtaa saapi ehdotella  :Hymy:

----------


## Super-Fly

> Tulipa heitettyä kuudenkympin lenkki Erkylässä tänään: Hikiäntien viereen asennetaan jotain maakaapelia ja puita on kaadettu pumptrackille Kalattoman kohdilla sekä entisen linkkitornin suuntaan. Kaapeliyhtiö ei vamasti siivoa puita pois polulta, joten oisko talkoot paikallaan (mulla on moottorisaha) ? LasseK, JaSa, Simmis, kry, Sami ? Sopivaa ajankohtaa saapi ehdotella



Käytiin tänään pojan kanssa raivaamassa kaatuneet puut polulta Hikiäntien vierestä väliltä Rauhanummi-Erkylä pumptrack. Ekat maastopyöräilijät menivät kiitellen Rutikan kohdilla ohi heti sahan sammuttua  :Hymy:   (liekö hekin tällä foorumilla ?)

----------


## kry

Aamulenkki tehty Hikiän tien reunaa pitkin ja iso kiitos Superfly:lle puiden raivaamisesta! (Muuta huomattua: Umpisten kota on äskettäin kunnostettu/maalattu)

----------


## Super-Fly

> Aamulenkki tehty Hikiän tien reunaa pitkin ja iso kiitos Superfly:lle puiden raivaamisesta! (Muuta huomattua: Umpisten kota on äskettäin kunnostettu/maalattu)



Thanks  :Hymy:  Mikähän ois tällä hetkellä aktiivisin foorumi Hyvinkään seudun maasto- tai maantieporukkalenkeissä ?

----------


## Peräjää

Hohoi Hyvinkääläiset! Ollaan miehen kanssa tänään tulossa teillepäin. Tarkoituksena heittää parina päivänä maastopyörälenkkiä. Onko kenelläkään heittää gpx jälkeä 30-40 km tai lyhyemmästä reitistä. Polkupainotteista haetaan, mutta ei mitään pelkkää kivikkoa. 😆 Etukäteen kiitos jos joku viittis jeesata!

----------


## JaSa

^Laitoin privana viestiä.

----------


## Nakkimuki

Mua kiinnostais kanssa gpx jäljet 25-60km polkupainotteisista lenkeistä.Ei mitään todella teknistä maastoa. Vaikeeta yrittää itse etsiä maastokarttojen avulla polkua ajettavaks.Ei näe onko polku liian vaikea omalle tasolle ja välillä kartan polut on umpeenkasvaneita. Ei haittaa vaikeat ja tekniset maastot, kunhan ei koko lenkki mene pyörää kantaessa. Jos joltain vain löytyisi hyvinkäältä ja ympäristöstä sellaisia. Kiitos jo valmiiksi.

EDIT: Löysinki aikaisemmin keskustelusta google drive linkin josta löytyi hyvin reittejä harjoiteltavaksi!

----------


## SimmiS

Nyt olisi tarkoitus aloittaa jokseenkin säännölliset ajelut metsähallituksen puolella. Notta homma lähtisi tyylillä liikenteeseen on 15.9.18 varattu tuhannen taalan kota, jossa päästään lenkin jälkeen paistamaan makkaraa ja kaivamaan repusta janojuomaa. Lenkki lähtee klo 18:00 kodan pihalta. Valot kannattaa ottaa mukaan, jos loppulenkistä synkkä metsä yllättää. Tarkoitus on ajaa n.2h lenkki ja aurinkohan laskee 19:43 ja päivän pituushan on 12:57h. Ajovauhti pidetään maltillisena ja näin ensimmäisellä kerralla pyritään välttelemään pahimpia juurakoita vaikkakin saattaa sinne matkan varrelle jokunen lyhyehkö haastekin mahtua. Jos ja kun innostut lähtemään mukaan niin laita jotakin ilmoa niin saadaan jokin arvio porukan koosta.

- Lähtö 15.9 klo 18:00 linkin osoittamasta paikasta
- Ajovalot mukaan
- Omat makkarat ja juomat
- Kodalle voi jättää reppun niin ei tarvitse kaikkia elintarvikkeita kantaa mukana 

Kodan sijainti
https://asiointi.maanmittauslaitos.f...22%3A100%7D%5D

P.s. Tämä on yksi kolmesta foorumista jossa ilmoitus on.

----------


## SimmiS

Monen vuoden ajan on maastopyöräilijät ajaneet iltalenkkejä. Lähtö on ollu torstaisin klo 18:00 Tapainlinnankoululta, mutta viime vuodet on ollu hiljasempaa. Joskus on ollu parikin ryhmää, jotka ovat ajaneet eri vauhtia. Alan ajelemaan torstai lenkkejä ja mukaan saa tulla.

----------


## ac-e

Olis tarkoitus taas hypätä pyörän selkään ja lähteä kiertämään Hyvinkäätä. Olen uusi Hyvinkääläinen ja en oikein tiedä reittejä. Ja tällä hetkellä alla vain 29 jäykkä peräinen. Jos kiinnostas lähtee kivalle höntsä lenkille niin ota yhteyttä. Vaikka 0neljä07268557 Samuli.

----------


## kalppinokka

Ei ihan hyvinkäällä, mutta lähellä: https://www.facebook.com/events/1492669870837156/

siis Riihipolun Polkaisu, Riihimäki su 7.10.
Reittejä tietämättä uskallan arvella, että polut yhtenevät jossain kohtaan Hyvinkää-Erkylä-Hikiä-Oitti -alueen polkuihin, joten tuolta voi löytää uutta mutkaa niille lenkeille.

----------


## SimmiS

Lauantai aamuna klo 9:00 lähtee maantie ja mahdollisesti soratie ajelu kohti Kellokoskea. Siellä pysähdytään Kinuskilla ravitsemusliikkeeseen herkuttelemaan. Matkaa tulee noin 80km. Pyörämalli on vapaa, mutta pakollinen. Ajo vauhti on rento ainakin vetäjän mielestä. Laita infoa jos olet lähdössä tahi kysy jos askarruttaa.

----------


## T-CUP

Onko tänään porukka lähdössä kelistä riippumatta klo18 lenkille koululta? Mahdollisesti oltaisiin tulossa naapurikylästä kahden pyörän voimin katsastaan Hyvinkään polkuja pitkästä aikaa😀

----------


## SimmiS

> Onko tänään porukka lähdössä kelistä riippumatta klo18 lenkille koululta? Mahdollisesti oltaisiin tulossa naapurikylästä kahden pyörän voimin katsastaan Hyvinkään polkuja pitkästä aikaa



Kyllä olen menossa. 

Lähetetty minun G8231 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SimmiS

Ensi viikon Torspolenkki peruttu ellei joku innokas halua vetää. Olen työmatkalla. 

Lähetetty Sony:stä, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## SimmiS

Pikkujoulupyöräily ajetaan tänäkin vuonna. Lähtö on torstaina Tapainlinnankoululta klo 18:00. Ajetaan ensin Puolimatkan kodalle, josta jatketaan kohti tuntematonta ja sen yli. Lenkin päätteeksi on mahdollisuus paistaa makkaraa kodalla ja nauttia tuomiaan virvokkeita. Lenkin kesto 1-2h +- 30min. Valomerkki klo 22:30 jne. Tai jojain.

Lähetetty Sony:stä, ehkä paras monista.

----------


## SimmiS

Kodalle voi jättää eväät, jos ei halua niitä repussa kantaa lenkin ajan. 
..............

----------


## Super-Fly

Rutikka-Eskontie polulta poistettu turhat hidasteet  :Vink:

----------


## Maahinen

> Rutikka-Eskontie polulta poistettu turhat hidasteet




Tarkoitatko sitä myrskyssä kaatunutta kuusta?
Jos tarkoitat niin loistavaa työtä.
Parin lenkin verran jo nauttinut kun ei tarvitse nostaa fillaria sen yli enää.
Pitää vissiin alkaa kuskaa moottorisahaa repussa vastaavan varalta😬

----------


## ac-e

Tulevan viikonloppuna la tai su lenkki seuraa valosanaikaan?

----------


## Super-Fly

> Tulevan viikonloppuna la tai su lenkki seuraa valosanaikaan?



Tänään kävin aukomassa polkuja lentokentän huudeilla 3,5 h, joten huomenna eri kohde. Läskirengastus nyt enemmän kuin suositeltava  :Vink: 

Voisi lähteä tsekkaamaan Usmin lumitilanteen esim. huomenna klo 11 siinä, missä Vantaanjoki menee motarin alta noin Kulomäen ja Rekka-Rastin puolivälissä.

----------


## ac-e

Moikka. Ei kyennyt tänään lenkille penkit toppaukset meni niin kipeäksi lauantain 5,5h lenkistä, kun tuli tuollainen 2,5h ketunlenkki heitettyä harhaan ajamisen johdosta.
mutta viikolla pääsis ajamaan vaikka valoisan aikaan jos lähtiöitä olis. Ei veren makusuussa lenkille.

----------


## ac-e

Olisko nyt tulevalle lauantaille kevyttä lenkki seuraa Hyvinkäältä jonnekkin suuntaan?

----------


## Tukipolku

> Olisko nyt tulevalle lauantaille kevyttä lenkki seuraa Hyvinkäältä jonnekkin suuntaan?



Voisin kyllä, mutta en tiedä pystyykö kapeilla renkailla rämpimään tuolla lumessa?

----------


## ac-e

Pitää käydä huomenna tai perjantaina läskillä tamppaamassa reittejä. Miten kaposet renkaat sulla on?

----------


## Tukipolku

Siis perus 2,25 tuumaiset. Täytyy vielä katsoa tarkemmin lauantaita, mutta tarkoitus olisi lähteä lenkille.

----------


## Super-Fly

Lauantaille luvattu superkeliä...saataisko SamiM vetämään esim. Usmiin jokin ihan uusi reitti ? Tänään oli siitä hieman jo puhetta  :Hymy:

----------


## ac-e

Onko ketä lähdössä? Ja minne olisi suunta?

----------


## Super-Fly

> Onko ketä lähdössä? Ja minne olisi suunta?



Usmiin klo 10 motarin pohjoisen sillan alta  :Hymy:

----------


## ac-e

Ei kerkii enää tuohon aikaan.

----------


## Super-Fly

> Ei kerkii enää tuohon aikaan.



Moneksi ehtisit ?

----------


## ac-e

Hitsi menee huomiselle lenkkeily mun osalta. Käviskö huomenna klo 10.

----------


## Super-Fly

> Hitsi menee huomiselle lenkkeily mun osalta. Käviskö huomenna klo 10.



Tänään Rutikan puomilta klo 10 (Rutikantie 222).

----------


## Coppi

> Usmiin jokin ihan uusi reitti ? Tänään oli siitä hieman jo puhetta



Tiedä sitten onko jo tuttuja polkuja, mutta tässä pari pätkää mitä tulee suht säännöllisesti talvellakin ajettua.

Paarijoen kanjonireitti. Polulle pääsee Usminkallion sivuitse menevältä 7-veljeksen reitiltä. Siitä voi Paalijoen pohjoispäästä jatkaa Pikku-Kypärän kautta Iso-Kypärälle ja edelleen muille Usmin poluille.



Vaihtoehtoisesti voikin mennä pienen tiesiirtymän kautta takas motarin yli ja siitä poluille takas Hyvinkään suuntaan. Tänään ajoin tämän ja siellä on nyt jonkunlainen jälki seurattavaksi.

----------


## Super-Fly

> Paarijoen kanjonireitti. Polulle pääsee Usminkallion sivuitse menevältä 7-veljeksen reitiltä. Siitä voi Paalijoen pohjoispäästä jatkaa Pikku-Kypärän kautta Iso-Kypärälle ja edelleen muille Usmin poluille.



Erittäin kiinnostava reitti...saisitko nakattua gpx-filen vaikka jalki.fi ?

----------


## Coppi

> Erittäin kiinnostava reitti...saisitko nakattua gpx-filen vaikka jalki.fi ?



Olkaat hyvät: https://jalki.fi/reitit/2448-sveitsi-usmi-gpx

Tästä lenkistä löytyy tuokin pätkä. Väli Paalijoen pohjoispää - Iso-Kypärä on lumisateiden jälkeen vielä ajamatta, eli saa käydä ajamassa pohjat sinne ja muuallekin.

----------


## Coppi

Meinas tärkein unohtuu. Kiitos noiden Usmin - Kytäjän uusien urien kartoittamisesta kuuluu tietty JaSa:lle.

----------


## Super-Fly

> Olkaat hyvät: https://jalki.fi/reitit/2448-sveitsi-usmi-gpx
> 
> Tästä lenkistä löytyy tuokin pätkä. Väli Paalijoen pohjoispää - Iso-Kypärä on lumisateiden jälkeen vielä ajamatta, eli saa käydä ajamassa pohjat sinne ja muuallekin.



Saataiskohan ensi lauantaina isompi jengi tekemään kunnon pohjat tonne lumisateiden jälkeen  :Hymy:  ? Lähtö la klo 10 motarin sillan alta.

----------


## BrassiPat

Onko missään polku auki? Tämä toipilas lähtee huomenna liikkeelle päivällä.

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Super-Fly

> Onko missään polku auki? Tämä toipilas lähtee huomenna liikkeelle päivällä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kalattoman kierto on auki, samoin lentokentän lähistö. Usmissa Iso-Kypärän ja Piilolammin seutu on auki ja kovaa, mutta muualla maastossa aika pehmeää. Viime vklna oli jo ladut tehty Usmiin. Paukunharjulta Eskontielle päin oli tehty latupohja, samoin Omakodilta Vahteriston suuntaan. Vahteriston suolla oli kovat polut.

----------


## BrassiPat

Kiitos Super-Fly. Vaihtoehtoja sittenkin löytyy. 

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Super-Fly

Polkutilanne nyt: Vahteristossa kovia, melko jäisiä, Erkylä aivan ummessa, lentokentällä muutama kova polku, Usmissa Iso-Kypärä ja Piilolampi ajettavissa, muuten tukossa. Latupohjat tosi kovia joka puolella.

----------


## Maahinen

Siellä olis Erkylän metsässä mahtava keli parhaillaan.
Hyvinkäältä Voitielle ja takas Kalattoman kautta äsken.
Melkein koko metsä yhtä polkua.
Mieletön hankikanto.

----------


## tee_pu

Kuinka loskaisiksi / mössöksi on polut jo menneet?

----------


## nve

Tänään kävin lentokentällä katsastamassa tilanteen. 
Alko olemaan jo melko pehmeää, fätillä vielä ihan ajettavaa polkua kumminkin.
Huomenna sitten katsastamaan rutikka/kalaton, jos löytyisi ajettavia polkuja.

----------


## HL57

Tänään Usmin hiihtopohjat hyvin ajettavia ainakin Fatillä. Piikkipyöriä suosittelen.!

----------


## Maahinen

Hyvinkää-Riihimäki-Erkylä-Kalaton-Hyvinkää tänään yllättävän ajettavassa kunnossa

----------


## nve

Lentokentän ympäristö jo varsin hyvin sulanut. Muutamassa kohdassa vielä vähän lunta ja jäätä, mutta ei paljoa.

----------


## BrassiPat

Onko kukaan nähnyt Dartmoor 27,5+ kiekko Fat Fredielle? Unohtui sopivasti Talvisillan kierrätys keskuksen eteen. Joku otti sen tietenkin kun kerran luuli sen kierrätys tavarana

Lähetetty minun SM-J510FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## moikkis

Johan oli eilen Erkylän poluilla vipinää ja vilskettä, todella paljon pyöräilijöitä liikenteessä! 

Pyöriiköhän Hyvinkäällä vielä yhteislenkit polulla tai maantiellä?

----------


## Tukipolku

> Olkaat hyvät: https://jalki.fi/reitit/2448-sveitsi-usmi-gpx
> 
> Tästä lenkistä löytyy tuokin pätkä. Väli Paalijoen pohjoispää - Iso-Kypärä on lumisateiden jälkeen vielä ajamatta, eli saa käydä ajamassa pohjat sinne ja muuallekin.



Onko tuo reitti ajettavissa näin "kesäaikaan" jäykkäperäisellä? Erkylän polkuja tullut hinkattua ja tekisi mieli kokeilla uusia maastoja.

----------


## nve

Kyllä nuo on ihan jäykkäperällä ajettavia polkuja, osa reiteistä on aika haastavaa ja teknistä ryteikköä.

----------


## Tukipolku

Okei kiitti, täytyy ehkä lähteä tutkimaan maastoa.

----------


## Tukipolku

Oli mulle liian teknistä, ainakin yksinään iltahämärässä. Täytyy ehkä joskus tutustua paremmin.

----------


## JaSa

Paarijoen kanjonin polun ja Mestarin polun "vastaavana suunnittelijana" voin sanoa, että harmi, että jälki.fi:ssä ei ole kuvailtu yhtään, minkälaisesta reitistä  on kyse. Itse en olisi laittanut tuota  reittiä julkiseksi, koska tuo ei ole normipolkuilijalle, vaan jonninmoinen "seikkailureitti" - ja julkisena vaatisi vaativuus kuvauksen tai muutaman sanan vaativuudesta ja reitin luonteesta. Olisko jalki.fi:ssä enempää tilaakaan kuvailla sitä? Ohessa omat osuuteni:
Paarijoen kanjonin polun alku on pohjaltaan "peurojen polku", osittain juurakkoa ja yksi kosteikko, joka voi olla ajamaton paikka keväällä. Eilen ajoin reitin läpi ja se oli kuiva. Puolivälin jälkeen polku muuttuu "rytöpoluksi" eli vanha traktoriura, joka voi olla kasvillisuuden peitossa, ellei joku ole kulkennut ennen sinua. Rytöpoluilla aina tarkkana, sillä seassa voi olla yllärikiviä ja -kuoppia. Lopussa jopa hyvä polkupätkä.
Tämän jälkeen tietä ja sitten jälleen peuranpolkua, rytöä,  metsäautotie, suopätkä ja ollaankin Iso-Kypärällä. Suopätkän voi välttää, mutta reittiä ei ole ajettu tuon reitin kautta.
"Mestarin polusta" (lähtö Piilolammilta) sen verran, että on osittain vaativa "seikkailupolku". Muuten samoja piirteitä kuin Paarijoen kanjonin polulla, mutta "rytöpolut" puuttuu. Lisänä kuitenkin mäkiä ja tunkkausta - tunkkausta ei voi välttää. Tunkauksen määrä riippuu ajosuunnasta ja ajajasta. Itse lähtisin ajamaan pätkää myötäpäivään - makuasia.

----------


## k2x80w

> Paarijoen kanjonin polun ja Mestarin polun "vastaavana suunnittelijana" voin sanoa, että harmi, että jälki.fi:ssä ei ole kuvailtu yhtään, minkälaisesta reitistä  on kyse. Itse en olisi laittanut tuota  reittiä julkiseksi, koska tuo ei ole normipolkuilijalle, vaan jonninmoinen "seikkailureitti" - ja julkisena vaatisi vaativuus kuvauksen tai muutaman sanan vaativuudesta ja reitin luonteesta. Olisko jalki.fi:ssä enempää tilaakaan kuvailla sitä? Ohessa omat osuuteni:
> Paarijoen kanjonin polun alku on pohjaltaan "peurojen polku", osittain juurakkoa ja yksi kosteikko, joka voi olla ajamaton paikka keväällä. Eilen ajoin reitin läpi ja se oli kuiva. Puolivälin jälkeen polku muuttuu "rytöpoluksi" eli vanha traktoriura, joka voi olla kasvillisuuden peitossa, ellei joku ole kulkennut ennen sinua. Rytöpoluilla aina tarkkana, sillä seassa voi olla yllärikiviä ja -kuoppia. Lopussa jopa hyvä polkupätkä.
> Tämän jälkeen tietä ja sitten jälleen peuranpolkua, rytöä,  metsäautotie, suopätkä ja ollaankin Iso-Kypärällä. Suopätkän voi välttää, mutta reittiä ei ole ajettu tuon reitin kautta.
> "Mestarin polusta" (lähtö Piilolammilta) sen verran, että on osittain vaativa "seikkailupolku". Muuten samoja piirteitä kuin Paarijoen kanjonin polulla, mutta "rytöpolut" puuttuu. Lisänä kuitenkin mäkiä ja tunkkausta - tunkkausta ei voi välttää. Tunkauksen määrä riippuu ajosuunnasta ja ajajasta. Itse lähtisin ajamaan pätkää myötäpäivään - makuasia.



Eikös jälki.fi voi ainakin kommentoida reittejä, joten sinne lisäämään teksti.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Coppi

Yleisön pyynnöstä lisäsin kommenttia Jälkeen. On kyllä ihan omia suosikkipolkujani nää seikkailuhenkeä vaativat Usmin - Kytäjän rydöt.

----------


## JaSa

Kiitos Coppi :Hymy: 
Jep - on minunkin suosikkeja nuo paikoin haastavat polut (vai onko ne välillä edes polkuja?). Sen verta tuli palautetta, että oli kerrottava reitin luonteesta, jotta "normi" polkuilijat ei lähde ajamaan tuonne.

----------


## Tukipolku

Tuo vaativuuskin on tietysti häilyvä käsite, toisille ei niin haastava kuin toisille, mutta joo aika teknisen oloinen pätkä oli. Hienoa kuitenkin, että näitä reittejä jälki.fi sivuille ilmaantuu, ainakin itse löytänyt sitä kautta hyviä lenkkejä.

----------


## JaSa

Käytiin porukalla mönkimisreissussa ko.Usmin urilla. Siellä taitaa olla joku tai ehkä useampi käynyt mönkimässä edellä olevan jutun innoittamana. Hyvä niin👍🏻.

----------


## Tukipolku

Jos joku näkee Usmin poluilla takalokasuojaa, niin se on mun. Hyvin näköjään pysyy tollainen satulatolppaan kiinnitettävä suoja kiinni.

----------


## EsaJ

Merta edempää tulossa ajamaan Hyvinkäälle maastoon huomenna, onkos siel missä kunnossa reitit ja onko suositella jotain GPX jälkeä mitä lähteä seuraamaan, Hyvinkää XCM on ladattu naviin tällä hetkellä. Etsinnässä ois 1-5 vaikeusasteella 2-3 reittiä, singletrailia, saa olla kivintä ja juurintakin. Saa olla teknistä pätkääkin mutta mielellään sitä ajelsi flowta kun tunkkaa  :Vink: 

E

----------


## k2x80w

Loistavassa kunnossa polut. Tottakai märkää osin. Vielä kun saatais yöpakkanen niin sais polut koviksi. XCM kiertää mukavasti Hyvinkään. Jos halut enemmän polkuja niin lentokentältä kohti pohjoista (Erkylä)
tai sitten taas Sairaalalta etelään kohti Herusta. HyPy on tallennellut jotain reittejä jälki.fi, joten sieltä noukkimaan.
Hyyppärä/Usmi, eli länsipuolen reiteillä on keskimääräistä märempää, joten jos siellä ajelee niin mieluummin pysyy "hiihtoladuilla" kuin poluilla.

----------


## EsaJ

Olikos toi XCM mitä vaikeustasoa oikeasti (1-5) Valittelevat interwebissä haastavaksi.

Omalla asteikolla Korso MTB reitti on 1 (2-3 muutama lyhyt cruxi kohta ).

----------


## k2x80w

> Olikos toi XCM mitä vaikeustasoa oikeasti (1-5) Valittelevat interwebissä haastavaksi.
> 
> Omalla asteikolla Korso MTB reitti on 1 (2-3 muutama lyhyt cruxi kohta ).



Jos nyt puhutaan xcm 2012 niin siinä ajellaan paljon ulkoilureittejä..eli ei teknistä. Laskettelukeskuksen kierros täytyy skipata...siitä varmaan nousee tuo vaikeusaste.
Jos taas puhutaan seitsemän veljeksen xcm reitistä niin siellä usmin puolella teknistä ja näillä keleillä turhan märkää. Tunkkaamiseksi menisi ainakin jossain kohtaa. Tosta reitistä noppo-herunen-rajamäki mukavaa polkua.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## k2x80w

> Olikos toi XCM mitä vaikeustasoa oikeasti (1-5) Valittelevat interwebissä haastavaksi.
> 
> Omalla asteikolla Korso MTB reitti on 1 (2-3 muutama lyhyt cruxi kohta ).



Löysin seitsemän veljeksen xcm 2017 Filen. Se ei näköjään menekkään rajamäelle. Ton skippaisin täysin. Kostealla syvältä noi motarin länsipuolella menevät reitit. Toi reitti on paikoittain kuivanakin haastava. Näillä keleillä ei flowta saa. Pistä privalla maili osoittees niin voin yhden erkylä gpx:n jakaa.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## EsaJ

Thanks.

Päädyttiin Rajamäki EVOC mtb reitille. Erittäin ajettavissa ja vaihteeksi helppoa alustaa rannikko Suomen juurakkopolkuihin verrattuna

----------


## k2x80w

> Thanks.
> 
> Päädyttiin Rajamäki EVOC mtb reitille. Erittäin ajettavissa ja vaihteeksi helppoa alustaa rannikko Suomen juurakkopolkuihin verrattuna



Toi on huippupätkä!

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Causto Foppi

Sähköpyörämaastolenkeille kiinnostuneita? 

Löytyykö Hyvinkäältä ja ympäristöstä sähkömaasturilenkeille kiinnostuneita? Kyllähän analogistenkin kanssa on kiva ajella, mutta tasavertaisuuden vuoksi olisi hauska päästä joskus ajelemaan myös toisten sähkäreiden kanssa.

----------


## moikkis

Täältä löytyy kiinnostunut, vain 2kk myöhässä.

----------


## AnteroV

Morjesta. Muutin Tuusulaan puolisen vuotta sitten ja nyt kun uusi pyörä lähti tilaukseen niin sitä odotellessa onkin hyvä ottaa selvää lähialueiden maastoreiteistä. Tuttuun Helsinkiin kun ei aina viitsisi lähteä ajamaan ja onhan se tietysti myös kiva löytää uusiakin polkuja. Topicista varmasti löytyy jo ennestään tietoa Hyvinkään reiteistä mutta sadan sivun läpikäyminen on vähän suolanen projekti. Eli missäs Hyvinkäällä (ja miksei tässä Tuusulan puolellakin) porukka käy ajelemassa? Ilmeisesti ainakin Kytäjä-Usmi alueella löytyy kivoja paikkoja käydä kaatuilemassa =)

----------


## tee_pu

Hyvinkäällä suosittuja paikkoja on Usmi, lentokentäalue / Erkylä ja Kytäkä, Sonninmäki. Osa tietysti lähtee Hyvinkäältä kiertämään Sääksjärven. Johan sitä tuossa alkaakin olemaan variaatioita. Itse olen suosinut Lentokenttää, koska on mukavalla etäisyydellä omasta kodista.

----------


## SuccessFactor

Onkos kukaan käynyt Sveitsin (fatbike-) polkuja jo ajelemassa? Onko miten ajettavia, kandeeko lähteä vähän kauempaakin? Polut lähtee vissiin siitä heti hotellilta.

----------


## k2x80w

> Onkos kukaan käynyt Sveitsin (fatbike-) polkuja jo ajelemassa? Onko miten ajettavia, kandeeko lähteä vähän kauempaakin? Polut lähtee vissiin siitä heti hotellilta.



Stravassa ainakin toissapäivänä kävi porukkaa polkemassa. Kohta tosin voi mennä plussalle, joten sit pehmenee.

Sent from my 2201123G using Tapatalk

----------

